# Εσιόδοξα μυνήματα



## nickel (Mar 21, 2010)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα είναι μια ανορθογραφία στο πνεύμα των ημερών (μηνών; ετών;) αλλά τώρα θα τα έχουμε ανάγκη περισσότερο από ποτέ. Προτείνω να τα ρίχνουμε όλα εδώ μέσα. Όχι αυτά που ίσως προκαλέσουν σε κάποιους τη διάθεση να ειρωνευτούν (όπως έγινε με τη Νάνα Μούσχουρη, που παραιτήθηκε από τη σύνταξη της ευρωβουλευτίνας). Αλλά ακόμα κι αν κάποιος νιώθει καλύτερα με κάτι που διάβασε, ας μην έρθουν οι κυνικοί να του τη σπάσουν. Έξω οι τρώλοι*! 

Τέλος, ας μην έρθουν να γιορτάσουν εδώ οι κερδισμένοι του αποψινού ντέρμπι. Ο σκοπός του νήματος θα είναι να σκορπίσει ένα χαμόγελο σε _όλους_.

Και όχι, δεν έχω ακόμα κάτι να δώσω για δείγμα γραφής. Εύκολο το ’χετε;



* Η πρότασή μου για τη μετάφραση των trolls. Ο νοών νοείτω.


----------



## Philip (Mar 21, 2010)

Ουικιόθεν:
_A troll is a member of a race of fearsome creatures from Norse mythology.

Originally more or less the Nordic equivalents of giants, although often smaller in size, the different depictions have come to range from the fiendish giants – similar to the ogres of England (also called Trolls at times, see Troller's Gill) – to a devious, more human-like folk of the wilderness, *living underground in hills, caves or mounds.* In the Faroe islands, Orkney and Shetland tales, trolls are called trows, adopted from the Norse language when these islands were settled by Vikings._

Οπότε τρωλοδύτες


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Παλεόν μαιν, εσιόδωξον δε το άσμα αφτό. Αίκαστως στο ίδος του, άλλοσται.  
Αφιαιρομένω στους σκακηστές αιξ υμόν. :)

_Happy_ - Peter Hammill


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2010)

Μπορείς να έχεις μεγάλη επιτυχία ακόμα κι αν κάποτε ήσουν έτσι:






(Δεν είναι ακριβώς το μήνυμα αισιοδοξίας που είχα κατά νου, αλλά (α) δεν θα σας βάλω χαλινάρι και πολύ λιγότερο δεν θα βάλω στον εαυτό μου, (β) το σκοπό του τον πέτυχε: με έκανε και χαμογέλασα.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

Αυτό είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα. Ελπίζω οι αισιόδοξες αναγγελίες να ακολουθούνται και από αίσια εφαρμογή.

*Αναστολή κρατικής χρηματοδότησης στο επαγγελματικό ποδόσφαιρο*

Η Πολιτεία αναστέλλει άμεσα κάθε χρηματοδότηση προς την ΕΠΟ, τη Σούπερ Λίγκα και την ΕΠΑΕ, μέχρι να εξαλειφθεί η βία από τα γήπεδα. Αυτό ανακοίνωσε ο γενικός γραμματέας Αθλητισμού, Πάνος Μπιτσαξής, σε σημερινή συνέντευξη Τύπου, τονίζοντας ότι ο ΟΠΑΠ δεν μπορεί να διαφημίζεται μέσω ενός βίαιου προϊόντος. Παράλληλα, ο κ. Μπιτσαξής διευκρίνισε ότι από την αναστολή της χρηματοδότησης εξαιρείται η εθνική ομάδα.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_29/03/2010_330713​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Εσιόδοξα μαντάτων αναμένων
και του έαρος γλυκιά την άφιξη οσφρένων

_Μακρινά ξαδέλφια - Η φωτεινή πλευρά της ζωής_​


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Αφτοπωστάρωμαι ασιστώλως:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=37867&postcount=451


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Κάτι που θυμήθηκα από εκείνο το νήμα:

Πολύ κουνάει το καράβι. Θα με πιάσει _ναυτιλία!_


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

*Στην ελληνική γλώσσα θα "πατά" το νέο λειτουργικό της Microsoft*

Όπως ανακοίνωσε χτες ο Στιβ Μπάλμερ, διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Microsoft, το επόμενο λειτουργικό σύστημα της εταιρείας, δηλαδή το Windows 8, το οποίο προβλέπεται να κυκλοφορήσει τους πρώτους μήνες του 2011, θα βασίζεται καθ’ ολοκληρίαν στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Είναι γνωστό ότι οι επιστήμονες της πληροφορικής θεωρούν την Ελληνική «μη οριακή γλώσσα». Όπως εξήγησε ο Στιβ Μπάλμερ, η Ελληνική είναι μια γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται αδιαλείπτως εδώ και πάνω από 3.000 χρόνια για την επικοινωνία μεταξύ ανθρώπων, άρα έχει αποδείξει πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία ότι αντέχει στις απαιτήσεις των καιρών και μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται διαρκώς και χωρίς προβλήματα σε νέες επικοινωνιακές ανάγκες. Τα πειράματα για την καταλληλότητα της Ελληνικής ξεκίνησαν κάτω από πυκνό πέπλο μυστικότητας από τις πρώτες μέρες της διάδοσης του διαδικτύου, όταν άρχιζε να γίνεται φανερό ότι το μέλλον της πληροφορικής και των επικοινωνιών θα βρίσκεται στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι εκείνο τον καιρό η Microsoft έθεσε σε κυκλοφορία όλα τα απαραίτητα βοηθήματα για την υποστήριξη της Ελληνικής, όπως π.χ. τις ασυναγώνιστες πολυτονικές γραμματοσειρές της.

Στο διάστημα που μεσολάβησε από τότε, οι προβλέψεις της Microsoft επαληθεύτηκαν, οπότε η επένδυση της εταιρείας στην ανάπτυξη νέου λειτουργικού λογισμικού βασισμένου στην ελληνική γλώσσα προβλέπεται να της παράσχει σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα στην εποχή των νέων διαδικτυακών τεχνολογιών. Τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτά δεν είναι προφανή και απαραίτητα μόνο στο λειτουργικό σύστημα, όπου τα Windows έτσι κι αλλιώς κατέχουν τα σκήπτρα, αλλά στο συνοδευτικό λογισμικό, όπου τα τελευταία χρόνια η Microsoft έχει συναντήσει οξύτατο ανταγωνισμό, π.χ. από τον Firefox της Mozilla. Η ευελιξία που της έχει δώσει η αξιοποίηση της Ελληνικής στη διαχρονικότητά της και σε ολόκληρο το νοηματικό της εύρος παρέχει στους προγραμματιστές της εταιρείας το ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα που αναζητούσαν. Υπολογίζεται ότι το νέο πρόγραμμα περιήγησης στο διαδίκτυο (IE11) θα τρέχει με ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον τριπλάσια από τον Firefox ή τον Chrome της εταιρείας Google.

Η προτίμηση της Microsoft, η οποία φαίνεται να δικαιώνεται στο στοίχημά της, δεν αποτελεί μόνο τιμή και δίκαιη αναγνώριση των πλεονεκτημάτων της Ελληνικής, η οποία άλλωστε με τον αδιαμφισβήτητο λεκτικό πλούτο της δεν έχει τίποτα να ζηλέψει από άλλες γλώσσες. Όπως άφησε να εννοηθεί ο κ. Μπάλμερ, για ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα θα έχουν να ωφεληθούν και οι Έλληνες προγραμματιστές, ακόμα και οι μαθητές που διδάσκονται προγραμματισμό στην ελληνική γλώσσα και έχουν ήδη εξοικειωθεί με εντολές και όρους όπως βρόχος, επικρότηση, ενθυλάκωση, εκσφαλμάτωση, προεπισκόπηση, αντικειμενοστραφής, ΕτικέταΒήμα και μύριους άλλους που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χρησιμοποιούνταν αποκλειστικά σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Η εξοικείωσή τους μπορεί να τους φανεί χρήσιμη ακόμα και σε εργασιακούς χώρους εκτός Ελλάδας μια και θα είναι οι μοναδικοί οι οποίοι, εκτός από την αγγλική ορολογία των υπολογιστών, θα γνωρίζουν και την ελληνική.

Καταλήγοντας και αφού υποσχέθηκε ότι σύντομα θα γίνει η πρώτη επίδειξη των νέων τεχνολογιών της Microsoft, ο κ. Μπάλμερ εκμυστηρεύτηκε και μια φαιδρή πλευρά του κρυφού ως τώρα σχεδίου της εταιρείας. Η κωδική ονομασία για τα Windows 8 είναι Cats. Όχι, είπε χαμογελώντας, από τον τίτλο του γνωστού μιούζικαλ, αλλά επειδή ΓΑΤΕΣ γράφεται στα ελληνικά το όνομα του ιδρυτή της Microsoft.

Πηγή: Yahoo News
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20100325/tc_nf/72026


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2010)

Καλή πρωταπριλιά, Νίκελ


*Σημείωση αντμίν:
Δείτε τη συνέχεια στο νήμα*
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5866


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

Κάτι το ένα, κάτι το άλλο, χτες βράδυ καταφέραμε επιτέλους να βγούμε με τον παιδικό μου φίλο και τις γυναίκες μας για την τακτική μας *προ*πασχαλινή έξοδο (εκεί που κανονίζουμε αν και πού θα πάμε το Πάσχα κλπ)... 

Ξεκινώντας, ο φίλος πρότεινε «κουτούκι με κατσικάκι».

--Αμάν ρε Γιώργο, όχι άλλο αρνί και παράγωγα...
--Και πού να πάμε;
--Δεν πάμε εδώ δίπλα στο έθνικ;
--Θα βρούμε ρε, Σάββατο βράδυ χωρίς κράτηση;
--Ου, με την κρίση...

Πραγματικά, το μαγαζί ήταν άδειο και τραπέζι βρέθηκε αμέσως. Μικρό μεν, ανάμεσα στους καπνιστές, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς οι φίλοι μας καπνίζουν, οπότε κάτσαμε, παραγγείλαμε, και πάνω που αρχίσαμε να φιλοσοφούμε τα της κρίσης...

Το μαγαζί γέμισε μέσα σε μισή ώρα να μην πέφτει καρφίτσα. Μετρό Συντάγματος στο σχόλασμα των γραφείων, ένα τέτοιο πράγμα. (Ευτυχώς, ο εξαερισμός σπουδαίος.) Οπότε, στο τέλος της βραδιάς, είχα δύο απορίες:

Πώς θα πούμε στα αγγλικά (γιατί στα μερκελικά γερμανικά, με την πρώτη προσέγγιση, δεν τα καταφέραμε):

*Η φτώχια θέλει καλοπέραση* και
*Δεν θα πεθάνουμε ποτέ, κουφάλα νεκροθάφτη*

Παράκληση: *Μην* απαντήσετε εδώ. Αν έχετε έμπνευση, ανοίξτε νήμα στα ελληνοαγγλικά...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2010)

Αυτο το ΠΣΚ είμαι (ήμουν) στα Σέρρας. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι θα πει «έξοδος» και «πολυκοσμία» αν δεν έχετε δει αυτό που είδα εγώ τα δύο αυτά βράδια. Και μιλάμε για μια πόλη που, ως αγορά, είχε τεράστια προβλήματα και προ κρίσης. Μέχρι και τα μωρά ξενυχτούσαν έξω...


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2010)

Όχι, θα κάτσουν να σκάσουν!

Δόχτορα, το η φτώχεια θέλει καλοπέραση δεν υπάρχει στα αγγλικά, ως κλασσικοί καλβινιστές έχουν άλλη φιλοσοφία


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2010)

Τη γλυκιά άφιξη του έαρος υμνεί ο Dr.Siebenmal κι εγώ θυμάμαι κάποιον άλλο που ύμνησε τον ερχομό της (ένα τόνο χαμηλότερα, είναι η αλήθεια):

Ω πέστε μου της άνοιξης ένα δώρο,
που δεν το ξέρει η καρδιά μου,
πέστε μου να κελαϊδήσω.
Και οι βρύσες στο σκοτάδι,
αφού είναι νύχτα,
θα στεφανώσουν τη νίκη,
τη μικρή μου νίκη,
ενός αηδονιού τη νίκη​

του Γιώργου Σαραντάρη (1940)​

Αλλά μπορούμε να θυμηθούμε κι άλλα για την άνοιξη· μην τσιγκουνεύεστε.
Άλλωστε "Η άνοιξη δεν είναι εποχή λιτότητας".


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Μα τι λες; Εδώ έχουμε βαλθεί να γιορτάζουμε τα Χριστούγεννα κιόλας! Ίσως με την ελπίδα να φύγει μια ώρα αρχύτερα αυτός ο κωλοχρόνος. (Ή μήπως να παίξουμε με δεκαετία καλύτερα;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

Να και μια αισιόδοξη είδηση (η υλοποίηση παρ' ημίν είναι άλλη ιστορία...):

*Ε.Ε: Άδεια και επίδομα μητρότητας για αυτοαπασχολούμενες*
Ελευθεροτυπία 4/9/10

_Οι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι εργαζόμενοι και οι σύντροφοί τους αποκτούν καλύτερη κοινωνική προστασία, συμπεριλαμβανομένου για πρώτη φορά και του δικαιώματος άδειας μητρότητας, σύμφωνα με τη νέα νομοθεσία της ΕΕ, που τίθεται από σήμερα σε ισχύ._

Aυτό υπογραμμίζει σε σημερινή ανακοίνωσή της η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή με αφορμή τη θέση σε ισχύ της Κοινοτικής Οδηγίας 2010/41/ΕΕ για τους αυτοαπασχολούμενους εργαζόμενους και τους / τις συμβοηθούντες / ούσες συζύγους. Κατά την Επιτροπή, η Οδηγία βελτιώνει ουσιαστικά την προστασία των αυτοαπασχολούμενων γυναικών και των συμβοηθούντων συζύγων τους, ή των συντρόφων συμβίωσης αυτοαπασχολούμενων εργαζόμενων, ειδικότερα μάλιστα στην περίπτωση μητρότητας.

Τους χορηγείται, επίσης, επίδομα μητρότητας και άδεια τουλάχιστον 14 εβδομάδων, αν θελήσουν να κάνουν χρήση αυτού του δικαιώματος. Σε επίπεδο ΕΕ πρόκειται για την πρώτη φορά που χορηγείται επίδομα μητρότητας σε αυτοαπασχολούμενους εργαζόμενους. Οι νέοι κανόνες αποσκοπούν επίσης στην ενθάρρυνση της επιχειρηματικότητας γενικότερα και των γυναικών ειδικότερα.

Επί του παρόντος, υφίσταται μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ των φύλων στον τομέα αυτό, καθώς μόνον το 30% των επιχειρηματιών στην Ευρώπη είναι γυναίκες.

Τέλος, η παροχή κοινωνικής προστασίας στους / στις συμβοηθούντες / σες συζύγους και συντρόφους συμβίωσης (εφόσον αναγνωρίζονται από την εθνική νομοθεσία) αποτελεί σημαντική βελτίωση σε σχέση με την Οδηγία του 1986. Θα έχουν δικαίωμα κάλυψης κοινωνικής ασφάλισης (όπως η συνταξιοδότηση) σε ίση βάση με τους τυπικά αυτοαπασχολούμενους, αν το οικείο κράτος μέλος παρέχει τέτοιου είδους προστασία στους αυτοαπασχολούμενους, σημειώνει στην ανακοίνωσή της η Επιτροπή.

«Με την έναρξη ισχύος αυτής της νέας νομοθεσίας, η Ευρώπη κάνει ένα σημαντικό βήμα προς τα εμπρός όσον αφορά την ενδυνάμωση της κοινωνικής προστασίας και την παροχή ίσων οικονομικών και κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων για τους αυτοαπασχολούμενους άνδρες και γυναίκες και τις / τους συζύγους τους», δήλωσε η Βίβιαν Ρέντιγκ, επίτροπος της ΕΕ αρμόδια για τη δικαιοσύνη, τα θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα και την ιθαγένεια και αντιπρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

«Η νέα ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία εγγυάται, στην πράξη, πλήρη ισότητα μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών στην επαγγελματική τους ζωή, ενθαρρύνει τη γυναικεία επιχειρηματικότητα και δίνει τη δυνατότητα στις αυτοαπασχολούμενες γυναίκες να απολαύουν κοινωνικής ασφάλειας καλύτερης ποιότητας σε ολόκληρη την ΕΕ. Καλώ τα κράτη μέλη να αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζουν το ταχύτερο την εν προκειμένω οδηγία, έτσι ώστε οι πολίτες τους να διαπιστώσουν τα οφέλη της στην καθημερινή τους ζωή» κατέληξε η Επίτροπος .

(Πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ) ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Εκτός από τον σουρεαλισμό, υπάρχει και ο υπερλεξισμός. 

Όπως διαβάζω εδώ:
Τον Απρίλιο του 1938, ο Λαπαθιώτης, θέλοντας να διακωμωδήσει την ποίηση του Εμπειρίκου και του Εγγονόπουλου, αποστέλλει στη Νέα Εστία ένα «Υπερσουρρεαλιστικό σονέττο», σημειώνοντας πως εγκαινιάζει με αυτό «ένα νέο, ακόμη πιο ακραίο, ποιητικό σύστημα». Η πρώτη στροφή είναι χαρακτηριστική...​Το σονέτο με τίτλο ΒΑΟ ΓΑΟ ΔΑΟ, από σελίδα τού Νίκου Σαραντάκου, που έχει συγκεντρώσει εδώ εξαιρετικό σε ποιότητα και ποσότητα υλικό για τον Λαπαθιώτη:

Ζινώντας αποβίδονο σαβίνι
κι απονιβώντας ερομιδαλιό,
κουμάνισα το βίρο τού λαβίνι
με σάβαλο γιδένι τού θαλιό.

Κι ανέδοντας έν' άκονο λαβίνι
που ραδαγοπαλούσε τον αλιό
σινέρωσα τον άβο τού ραβίνι,
σ' έν' άφαρο δαμένικο ραλιό.

Σούβεροδα στ' αλίκοπα σουνέκια·
μεσ' στ' άλινα που δεν εσιβονεί
βαρίλωσα σ' ακίμορα κουνέκια.

Και λαδαμποσαλώντας την ονή,
καράμπωσα το βούλινο διράνι,
σαν άλιφο τουνέσι που κιράνει...

Κι ένας επίγονος:

Τι Μπουκόφσκι, Τι Τσιμπουκόφσκι ή Το Έπος του Αρπαχτοβυζαρόπληκτου και της Κλαστοπεόδουλης ή Oriental Wrap - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος




Οι στίχοι, αν χρειάζονται, εδώ.

Μήπως προσφέρεται κανείς να τα μεταφράσει;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2010)

*Τρίτο παγκοσμίως στην καθαρή ανακύκλωση το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων*

Πρώτο στην Ελλάδα και τρίτο παγκοσμίως κατατάσσεται το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων στην ανακύκλωση, έχοντας αναπτύξει ένα καινοτόμο πρόγραμμα ανακύκλωσης-κομποστοποίησης για την ορθολογική διαχείριση των απορριμμάτων της πανεπιστημιούπολης


Η συνέχεια, στο TVXS. Που τη στήλη του με τίτλο Καλά νέα τη διαβάζω ανελλιπώς, χρειάζεται εξάλλου στις μέρες που ζούμε...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Birds flying high you know how I feel
Sun in the sky you know how I feel
Breeze driftin' on by you know how I feel​ 
It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me
And I'm feeling good​ 
Fish in the sea you know how I feel
River running free you know how I feel
Blossom on the tree you know how I feel​ 
Dragonfly out in the sun you know what I mean, don't you know
Butterflies all havin' fun you know what I mean
Sleep in peace when day is done
That's what I mean​ 
And this old world is a new world
And a bold world
For me​ 
Stars when you shine you know how I feel
Scent of the pine you know how I feel
Oh freedom is mine
And I know how I feel ​


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 25, 2010)

μετά από ουίσκυ και κάμποσο κρασί ...
ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2011)

*Ποινές σε επιχειρήσεις με ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά*

Επεκτείνεται η προστασία θυμάτων ρατσισμού και σε θύματα λόγω γενετήσιου προσανατολισμού, ενώ διερεύνηση και δίωξη εγκλημάτων ρατσισμού και ξενοφοβίας θα γίνεται αυτεπαγγέλτως. 

ΤΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ ΑΥΛΩΝΙΤΗ

Με μεγάλα πρόστιμα (έως 500.000 ευρώ), με «πάγωμα» της άδειας λειτουργίας τους μέχρι και οριστικό «λουκέτο» σε περίπτωση υποτροπής, καθώς και με αποκλεισμό από δημόσιους διαγωνισμούς για προμήθειες, έργα, υπηρεσίες, διαφημίσεις, επιδοτήσεις κ.λπ. απειλούνται όσα νομικά πρόσωπα (επιχειρήσεις, οργανισμοί κ.λπ.) εμπλέκονται σε ρατσιστικές ή ξενοφοβικές συμπεριφορές -έστω και μέσω στελεχών τους- οι οποίες μπορεί να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τη δημόσια τάξη. (...)


Προειδοποίηση προς απαισιόδοξους, που θάρθουνε να μου την πούνε ότι εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και δε θα εφαρμοστεί ποτέ ο νόμος, αν και όποτε περάσει: θα σας μεταφέρω!


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Μόλις έφτασε στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου, με τίτλο "Συνημμένη λίγη αισιοδοξία". 
Καλή άνοιξη σε όλους! :)

Άνοιξη

Πέταξε χελιδόνι μου, σπάθισε στον αέρα
και δώσε πλιότερη ζωή, στη λιόχυτην ημέρα

Άνοιξε δρόμο να διαβεί, τσ Άνοιξης το χαμπέρι
που 'ρχεται ελπίδες άδολες, κι ολόφρεσκες να φέρει

Κέντησε ξόμπλια διαλεχτά, στσ αυγής το προσκεφάλι
και πλούμισε του δειλινού, την τρυφερή αγκάλη

Σκόρπισε μέσα στ' ουρανού τσι φλέγες το μεθύσι
και τ όνειρο δασκάλεψε, ψηλά να φτερουγίσει

να πλημμυρίσει η χαρά, ν' αναγαλλιάσει η πλάση
εδά που η γιώρα τσι γλυκιάς Άνοιξης έχει φτάσει

Άνοιξη δροσοστόλιστη, ξενινιασμένη κόρη
που προπατείς ξυπόλυτη κι ανέμελη στα όρη

Κι όπου περάσεις και διαβείς, όλα στη γής αθούνε
και μυρωμένες αναπνιές, κι ολόδροσες σκορπούνε

Πάρε με στην αγκάλη σου, δέξου με στην καρδιά σου
μέσα στο φως να λούγομαι, και μές στην ευωδιά σου

Τον έρωντά σου να ντυθώ, για μια στιγμή να νοιώσω
κείνο το χάδι στην ψυχή, που περιμένω τόσο. 

Γιώργης Καράτζης


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

*Συναλλαγές με το Δημόσιο μέσω e-mail*
http://www.techit.gr/internet/518-Συναλλαγές-με-το-Δημόσιο-μέσω-e-mail.html

Το προσχέδιο νόμου του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών για την Ηλεκτρονική Διακυβέρνηση προβλέπει για τους πολίτες και τις επιχειρήσεις επικοινωνία και συναλλαγές με το κράτος μέσω e-mail. 

Το προσχέδιο έχει ολοκληρωθεί και αναμένεται σύντομα να κατατεθεί στη Βουλή από τον αρμόδιο υπουργό κ. Γ. Ραγκούση. Η νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία της κυβέρνησης αποτελεί έναν νόμο-πλαίσιο πάνω στον οποίο θα «χτιστεί» η μετα-ΚΕΠ εποχή για την εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών.

Την ψήφιση του νόμου, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί εντός του Απριλίου, θα ακολουθήσει η υλοποίηση ενός φιλόδοξου επιχειρησιακού προγράμματος που θα περιλαμβάνει την *εφαρμογή της «Κάρτας του Πολίτη»* ως βασικού εργαλείου για την πιστοποίηση των πολιτών στα νέα πληροφοριακά συστήματα που θα διαμορφωθούν στην κρατική διοίκηση.

Σε δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας το «Έθνος» αναφέρεται ότι η «Κάρτα του Πολίτη» θα αντικαταστήσει την ταυτότητα από τα τέλη του 2011 και θα ενσωματώνει «ψηφιακά κλειδιά» τα οποία θα αναγνωρίζουν τον χρήστη στα ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία του κράτους. Με το σχέδιο νόμου κατοχυρώνεται θεσμικά για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα, το δικαίωμα επιλογής των πολιτών και των επιχειρήσεων για ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία με το κράτος.

Οι ηλεκτρονικές συναλλαγές με το κράτος θα πραγματοποιούνται και με τους παραδοσιακούς τρόπους, όπως είναι η αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία των πολιτών στις υπηρεσίες και η κατάθεση έντυπων αιτήσεων.

Όσοι πολίτες δεν έχουν πρόσβαση ή δεν γνωρίζουν τον χειρισμό τεχνολογιών πληροφορικής θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται στα ΚΕΠ για την πραγματοποίηση ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγών.

Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικά στελέχη, στόχος της νομοθετικής πρωτοβουλίας, είναι η μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας κατά 25%. Οι λιγότερες παρουσίες των πολιτών στα γκισέ των κρατικών υπηρεσιών θα συμβάλουν ουσιαστικά στη μείωση της διαφθοράς. [Και στα πηγαινέλα μες στην πόλη!]

Κάθε πολίτης ή επιχείρηση μπορεί να λαμβάνει και να δίνει πληροφορίες, να έχει πρόσβαση σε δημόσια έγγραφα, να καταθέτει αιτήσεις, δηλώσεις, δικαιολογητικά και να λαμβάνει τα αντίστοιχα έγγραφα από τις υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου.

Θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαμόρφωση της Κεντρικής Διαδικτυακής Πύλης του Δημοσίου από την οποία θα παρέχονται ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες των κρατικών φορέων στους πολίτες και τις επιχειρήσεις.

Προβλέπεται επίσης η ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία μεταξύ των δημοσίων φορέων και πολιτών ή επιχειρήσεων και η πρόσβαση των πολιτών ή των επιχειρήσεων σε δημόσια έγγραφα. Τα ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφα θα διαθέτουν προηγμένη ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή και θα έχουν την ίδια νομική ισχύ με τα έντυπα που έχουν υπογραφή και σφραγίδα.

Θα διαθέτουν επίσης «χρονοσήμανση» και αριθμό «ηλεκτρονικού πρωτοκόλλου». Δηλαδή θα καταγράφεται η ώρα και η ημερομηνία κατάθεσης του εγγράφου καθώς και αποστολής της απάντησης, ενώ και θα παρακολουθείται η έκδοση, παραλαβή, κοινοποίηση και διαβίβαση εγγράφων. 

Παράλληλα οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες θα ψηφιοποιούν τα έντυπα έγγραφα και θα δημιουργούν ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο.

Οι πολίτες μπορούν να υποβάλλουν ηλεκτρονικά αιτήσεις, δηλώσεις δικαιολογητικά, προσφορές, δικαιολογητικά συμμετοχής σε δημόσιους διαγωνισμούς. 

Η ταυτότητα πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων θα πιστοποιείται από την προηγμένη ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή που θα ενσωματώνεται στην «Κάρτα του Πολίτη».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2011)

Μπορεί σήμερα οι γνωστοί γραφικοί του 666 να έκαναν διαδήλωση κατά της Κάρτας του Πολίτη, αλλά εγώ περιμένω πώς και πώς τη μέρα που δεν θα χρειάζεται πια ούτε να ξαναπατήσω το πόδι μου σε δημόσια υπηρεσία ούτε να μιλήσω στο τηλέφωνο με κανέναν καρεκλοκένταυρο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Το εσιόδοξο μήνυμα είναι ότι μερικοί τα βλέπουν με χιούμορ, όπως ο φίλος του καινούργιου μπλογκ του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη:

Από τον τακτικό, εξωτερικό συνεργάτη του filoftero, τον φίλο μου Φάνη, το e-mail της ημέρας για *τα καλά της κρίσης*:


Μ’ αρέσει που όταν λέω για αύξηση στο αφεντικό μου δε με αγριοκοιτάζει αλλά ξεσκίζεται στα γέλια. Άσε που έδιωξε κάνα δυο που δε μου άρεσε η μούρη τους.
Μ’ αρέσει που πολλοί φίλοι μου μετανάστευσαν για καλύτερο μέλλον, γιατί θα έχω extra προορισμούς διακοπών στο εξωτερικό. Άσε που όλο και κάτι θα στέλνουν τις γιορτές.
Μ’ αρέσει που ακρίβυνε η βενζίνη και είναι απλησίαστη, και κουνάω λιγότερο το αμάξι γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το έχω για περισσότερα χρόνια, κάνω καλό στην καρδιά μου και είμαι και πολύ μούρη όταν προτείνω σε φίλους να πάμε τσάρκα με το αμάξι στην Εθνική. Άσε που όταν πάμε για μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι τσοντάρουν πια όλοι για βενζίνη ενώ παλιά κάναν τον κινέζο.
Μ’ αρέσει που τα καφενεία έχουν γεμίσει άνεργους επιστήμονες με 2 μεταπτυχιακά. Πλέον πας για ουζάκι και αντί για μπάλα συζητάς για μαύρες τρύπες τουλάχιστον.
Μ’ αρέσει που οι σερβιτόροι άρχισαν να λένε πάλι ευχαριστώ όσα λίγα και να είναι τα τιπς και αν τους δώσουν.
Επιπλέον για τις γκόμενες, είσαι σίγουρος πια 100% ότι δε σε θέλει για τα λεφτά σου.
Μ’ αρέσει που ο κουλουρτζής έξω από τα μπουζούκια έχει πιο πολλή δουλειά από τη λουλουδού μέσα στα μπουζούκια.
Μ’ αρέσει ο καφές που κερδίζω στο τάβλι με φιλαράκια αποτελεί το 2% του μισθού μου, που σημαίνει ότι σε 50 παρτίδες έχω βγάλει ένα μισθό.
Μ’ αρέσει που θα κόψουν τα επιδόματα. Δεν άντεχα να περιμένω σε ουρές όρθιος.
Μ’ αρέσει που το μέλλον της χώρας είναι αβέβαιο, γιατί σε όλους μας έλειπε λίγο πολύ η περιπέτεια στη ζωή μας.
Μ’ αρέσει που μπορώ να έχω κατάθλιψη ελεύθερα. Παλιά μου τα είχαν πρήξει όλοι: «Τι σου λείπει, ρε μαλάκα; Τη δουλειά σου την έχεις, το αμαξάκι σου, τι άλλο θες;’
Μ’ αρέσει που στο σούπερ μάρκετ σπάνια περιμένεις πια τον μπροστά να χτυπήσει 2 καρότσια ψώνια, και αν πέσεις σε τέτοιον, του λες να σε καλέσει και σένα στο πάρτι.
Μ’ αρέσει που βλέπω αυτούς που αποταμιεύανε τόσα χρόνια, να χάνουν τα λεφτά τους, γιατί νιώθω καλύτερα που εγώ τα χάλαγα πάντα μέχρι τελευταίο ευρώ και τώρα από «σπάταλος» έγινα «προνοητικός» γιατί τουλάχιστον πρόλαβα και τα χάρηκα.
Μ’ αρέσει που γίνονται πιο πολλοί πολιτικοί γάμοι, γιατί σε αυτούς τουλάχιστον δε χρεώνουν για τους πολυέλαιους.
Μ’ αρέσει που την έχουν δει ξαφνικά όλοι οικολόγοι, και καλά ότι κάνουν οικονομία γιατί προστατεύουν το περιβάλλον.
Μ’ αρέσει που λένε ότι θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στη δραχμή, γιατί επιτέλους θα ξοδέψω τις δραχμές που είχα φυλάξει για ενθύμιο και μου έσπαγαν τα νεύρα όταν δεν είχα μία και υπολόγιζα ότι αντιστοιχούν σε 60-70 ευρώ αλλά δεν τις άλλαζε πια η τράπεζα.
Μ’ αρέσει που αν πω ότι δουλεύω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα με κοιτούν με συμπάθεια και μου λένε κουράγιο, ενώ πιο παλιά σκεφτόντουσαν «Ρε τον τεμπέλη».
Μ’ αρέσει που θα έχω και γω μία ιστορία πόνου και δυστυχίας να λέω στις επόμενες γενιές για το παρελθόν της χώρας, όπως εμείς ακούγαμε για χούντα και 2ο παγκόσμιο. Αλλιώς θα με πέρναγαν για πολύ φλώρο...
​


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2011)

Λοιπόν, αυτό το υποσχέθηκα από χτες αλλά σήμερα θέλω να αποφύγω τη δουλειά και κάθομαι και γράφω 

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το Κ της Καθημερινής της 7/4/11, και συνιστώ σε όσους θέλουν να φτιαχτεί η διάθεσή τους λίγο να το αναζητήσουν. Πρόκειται για το "απεργοσπαστικό" φύλλο. 
Το κύριο θέμα του είναι οι μικρές εταιρίες υψηλής τεχνολογίας που γεννήθηκαν από τα πανεπιστήμια και τα ερευνητικά κέντρα της Ελλάδας και παρουσιάζονται τέσσερεις τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες αναζητούν επενδυτές για να μεγαλώσουν, καθώς και τα αποτελέσματα κάποιου διαγωνισμού ελληνικής καινοτομίας (ευρεσιτεχνίας). Από τις τέσσερεις επιχειρήσεις η μία είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να βρει επενδυτές, γιατί είναι σε κλάδο που βρίσκεται σε μεγάλη άνοδο και παράγει προϊόν που θα έχει ζήτηση. Για τις άλλες δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη, είμαι όμως αισιόδοξη. Όσο για τις ευρεσιτεχνίες, μια- δυο είναι πολύ καλές και ελπίζω να γίνουν εμπορικές. 

Οι επιχειρήσεις του αφιερώματος επιχορηγήθηκαν από το κράτος τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια και συμμετέχουν σε ένα πρόγραμμα αναζήτησης επενδυτών στις ΗΠΑ, σε συνεργασία με ελληνοαμερικανικές επενδυτικές εταιρείες. Φυσικά το αφιέρωμα δεν τα λέει όπως τα λέω, τα λέει πιο πιασάρικα και πιο συναισθηματικά και είναι εμφανές ότι ο αρθρογράφος (οι αρθρογράφοι) δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις για το θέμα. Αυτό γενικά δεν είναι κακό, δεν ξέρουν τα πάντα οι δημοσιογράφοι, όμως χρειάζεται να κάνουν λίγο ψάξιμο για να αποφύγουν το ύφος γραφής όλο δέος κλπκλπ. Για να το πω πιο απλά, συζήτησα το περιεχόμενο του αφιερώματος με κάποιον που το διάβασε προσεκτικά, χωρίς να έχει ειδικές γνώσεις, και δεν είχε καταλάβει αυτά που κατάλαβα εγώ. Όταν έχεις 16 σελίδες ύλη έχεις χώρο για πολλές επεξηγήσεις (και μικρότερες φωτογραφίες κι λιγότερο να ευλογάς τα γένια σου). 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί το θεωρώ αισιόδοξο μήνυμα αυτό το αφιέρωμα; Από ιδιοτέλεια, ίσως. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ με ζητήματα σύνδεσης έρευνας και παραγωγής, με τεχνολογική πολιτική κλπ και όσες συζητήσεις είχα κάνει με Έλληνες αρχίζανε με το "αυτά δε γίνονται στην Ελλάδα". Να λοιπόν τι δεν γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τελικά γίνεται:

Δεν ξεκινάνε επιχειρήσεις από τα πανεπιστήμια
Υπάρχει αξεπέραστη αντίσταση στη σύνδεση πανεπιστημίου και παραγωγής
Δεν έχουμε μικρές επιχειρήσεις υψηλής τεχνολογίας
Το κράτος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τέτοια πράγματα
Ό,τι φτιάχνει η μία κυβέρνηση το σταματάει η επόμενη
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο, όλα γίνονται τυχαία ή με σκοπό την κομπίνα
Υπάρχει αγεφύρωτο χάσμα ανάμεσα στις ιδέες και την επιχειρηματικότητα
Δεν έχουμε ερευνητικά κέντρα κι όσα έχουμε είναι για το βόλεμα τεμπέληδων
... και άλλα πολλά, που τελικά είναι μύθοι. Και όχι, δεν είπα πως όλα γίνονται σωστά. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι γίνονται και λάθη και απ'όλα. Υπάρχει όμως το μεγάλο εμπόδιο την νοοτροπίας του "αυτά δε γίνονται εδώ". Το ελαφρώς θλιβερό της υπόθεσης; ότι χρειάστηκε να φιλοτιμήσουμε μερικούς ελληνοαμερικανούς επενδυτές για να ανοίξουν μερικούς δρόμους. Δεν είναι κακό το να εκμεταλλεύεσαι τις δυνατότητές σου, φυσικά. 

Πηγαίνοντας πίσω στα περί αισιοδοξίας, δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις κι άλλες σαν αυτές θα γίνουν οι αυριανές πολυεθνικές. Πιστεύω ότι οι πιο πολλές θα παραμείνουν στο μικρομεσαίο χώρο. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό. Κι επειδή λένε οι ειδικοί ότι με τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις (μικρομεσαίες υψηλής τεχνολογίας, όχι μεταποιητικές) δημιουργείς σοβαρή οικονομία, γι'αυτό είμαι αισιόδοξη.

Disclaimer: δεν τα γράφω αυτά για να πω καλά λόγια για την κυβέρνηση. Αυτά που αναφέρονται στο αφιέρωμα δεν φτιάχτηκαν τους τελευταίους 18 μήνες από το μηδέν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως μου γέννησε θετικά συναισθήματα το κείμενό σου και σ’ ευχαριστώ γι’ αυτό. Σε συζήτηση με συλλεξιλόγο λέγαμε πόσο σημαντικό είναι το θέμα της δυναμικής. Στο χώρο της διαφθοράς, όταν το χρήμα κυκλοφορούσε άφθονο, σαν βροχή που μας τη χάριζε ο Θεός, ήταν όλοι με το χέρι τεντωμένο, δώσε κι εμένα μπάρμπα. Τώρα που το χρήμα κυκλοφορεί με το σταγονόμετρο, ελπίζεις ότι αυτοί που δεν τρώνε θα αρχίσουν να καρφώνουν εκείνους που προλαβαίνουν να βάλουν το χέρι στον κορβανά. (Αρχίζουμε με τον φθόνο και η ηθική έρχεται αργότερα, όταν η ανάγκη γίνεται φιλότιμο.) Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και στο χώρο της δημιουργίας, αν δημιουργηθούν ευνοϊκές συνθήκες για την υγιή επιχειρηματικότητα και εμπόδια για τη λοβιτούρα. Να δω αυτή τη δυναμική να δημιουργείται και τίποτ’ άλλο. (Έχω και παιδιά που δεν θα ήθελα και δεν θα ήθελαν να ξενιτευτούν.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2011)

Η δυναμική είναι πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα και απαιτεί μεταξύ άλλων χρήμα (δηλαδή να φορολογηθούμε) και φοροαπαλλαγές (δηλαδή να μην φορολογηθούν το ίδιο οι επιχειρήσεις αυτού του είδους). Σα να ακούω ήδη στο βάθος φωνές ότι τη βγάζει καθαρή το κεφάλαιο, αν και δε νομίζω ότι οι επιχειρηματίες του αφιερώματος ήταν τίποτα μεγαλοκαπιταλιστές. Αν ήταν, τότε δεν θα αναζητούσαν επενδυτές μέσω κρατικών πρωτοβουλιών, θα έκαναν δυο τηλέφωνα σε φιλαράκια τους και θα είχαν βρει επενδυτές. 

Μια που αναφέρεις όμως παιιδιά κλπ, μια στατιστική που είδα σε μια διάλεξη και με παραξένεψε, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αληθινή, είναι ότι η Ελλάδα έχει 22% πτυχιούχους που νομίζω είναι ή ακριβώς ή λίγο πιο κάτω από το μέσο όρο για την ΕΕ. Είναι που ζούμε και τόσα χρόνια, οπότε αραιώνει το ποσοστό. Αυτή τη στατιστική τη βλέπει ένας πιθανός επενδυτής και σου λέει τι να πάω να ανοίξω στην Ελλάδα; Που θα βρω προσωπικό; Γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι μια επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να δουλεψει μόνο με ηλικίες 25-40 με μικρή πείρα, όσο κι αν νομίζουν οι 25άρηδες ότι τα ξέρουν όλα. 
Κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω πως δουλευει είναι η εκπαίδευση στα πανεπιστήμια. Φέτος γνώρισα πεντέξι γαλλάκια 22-23 χρονών, από την Εκόλ Πολιτεκνίκ κι από την Ποντ ε Σοσέ. Μηχανικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι, μηχανολόγοι, αεροναυπηγοί, πολιτικοί, αλλά ένα μέρος των σπουδών τους ήταν καθαρά διοικητικά, οικονομικά και επιχειρηματικά μαθήματα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει και στην Ελλάδα το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, πάντως εγώ έκανα ένα μάθημα όλο κι όλο στις σπουδές μου που λεγόταν Επιχειρησιακή Έρευνα κι άμα με ρωτήσεις δε θυμάμαι τι ήταν, κάτι πολύ μαθηματικό ήταν πάντως. 
Και για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα. Πόσο φταίει η νοοτροπία μας; Άν η επικρατούσα αντιληψη για την επιχειρηματικότητα την εξισώνει με το κεφάλαιο που πίνει το αίμα του λαού με το καλαμάκι ή αν νομίζουμε ότι μόνο νεποτισμός και ρουσφέτι δουλεύει, εμπόδιο είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δει δείγματα ότι αλλάζει αυτό, αν και πάντα ελπίζω.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει και στην Ελλάδα το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, πάντως εγώ έκανα ένα μάθημα όλο κι όλο στις σπουδές μου που λεγόταν Επιχειρησιακή Έρευνα κι άμα με ρωτήσεις δε θυμάμαι τι ήταν, κάτι πολύ μαθηματικό ήταν πάντως.


Κι εγώ Επιχειρησιακή Έρευνα έκανα στη σχολή· πρόκειται για το μάθημα Operations Research (queueing theory κ.τ.ό.).


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2011)

Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για αισιόδοξα μηνύματα. Σήμερα μου έστειλαν αυτό το ηλεμήνυμα, με την ένδειξη: Πρέβελη 17 Μαΐου 2011.







Ναι, ναι, ανοίχτε τα παράθυρα, ανοίχτε τις ψυχές
η Άνοιξη διαβαίνει μουσηγέτις
κ’ έτσι, καθώς διαβαίνει – ανοίξτε τα παράθυρα, ανοίξτε τις ψυχές – από τα έγκατα της γης και από τα χείλη της νεότητος της Οικουμένης ξεπετιέται και ως την Εδέμ ακούεται και ως την Εδέμ πηγαίνει, σαν ιαχή και προσευχή, σαν οργασμού που επέρχεται γιγάντιο κτυποκάρδι, μία διάτορος, μία παντάνασσα κραυγή: «BEAT, BEAT, BEATITUDE AND LOVE AND GLORY!»

Εκ του θανάτου εις την ζωήν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

*Η κρίση μάς σώζει από... τα σκουπίδια*

Της Μαρίας Κατσουνάκη

Το χρόνιο πρόβλημα της διαχείρισης των απορριμμάτων στην Αττική βρίσκει μιαν αναπάντεχη «λύση»: την οικονομική κρίση… *Ο αρμόδιος για τα θέματα καθαριότητας αντιδήμαρχος Ανδρέας Βαρελάς διαπιστώνει μείωση των απορριμμάτων στην Αθήνα κατά 25%*, η οποία, όπως σχολίασε σε στενούς συνεργάτες του, «δεν οφείλεται στην ευαισθητοποίηση των κατοίκων αλλά στις συνέπειες της κρίσης στην κατανάλωση». Εάν συνεχιστεί, δε, με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχεί ο περιφερειάρχης Αττικής Γιάννης Σγουρός ότι σε δυο χρόνια θα κλείσει η χωματερή στη Φυλή γιατί δεν «θα μπορεί να δεχτεί ούτε ένα κιλό σκουπίδια» (δηλώνει σε συνέντευξή του στα «Νέα» 18/07). Οι αντοχές θα αυξηθούν και το αδιαχώρητο θα πάρει παράταση. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_20/07/2011_1295836​
Ή έχει πέσει 25% η αγοραστική κίνηση ή τρώμε το τυρί ακόμα και χαλασμένο. Σε λίγο και τις πλαστικές συσκευασίες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Αγοράζουμε χύμα και μαγειρεύουμε αντί να παίρνουμε έτοιμα. 
Το χαλασμένο τυρί δεν έχει ανάγκη χωματερή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2011)

Η Ελλάδα που επιμένει και τα κορίτσια του πόλο
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=8071


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

...
Lonesome Valley - Mississippi John Hurt






You gotta walk that lonesome valley
You gotta walk it by yourself
There's nobody here can walk it for you
You gotta walk that valley by yourself

Pete Seeger with Arlo Guthrie






One of the most important things which Woody taught me and a lot of others is that you could make a combination between the best of the old and the new; it didn't have to be either one or the other, you can mix them up. 

You know it's darkest before the dawn
this thought keeps me moving on...

Though the road be rough and rocky
And the hills be steep and high
We can sing as we go marching
And we'll win that one big union by and by

This machine surrounds hate and forces it to surrender.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Εμένα ο άλλος Woody μού δίδαξε τη φυγή στο Παρίσι του 1920.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_in_Paris


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

*Εστιατόριο «πλήρωσε ό,τι μπορείς» άνοιξε στο Νιου Τζέρσι ο Μπον Τζόβι*
_Νέα Υόρκη_
Ένα εστιατόριο που επιτρέπει στους πελάτες να πληρώνουν όσα χρήματα θέλουν άνοιξε ο διάσημος Αμερικανός τραγουδιστής Τζον Μπον Τζόβι στο Νιου Τζέρσι. Και σε περίπτωση που ο πελάτης δεν έχει λεφτά, δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχεί. Στο Soul Kitchen υπάρχουν αρκετά πιάτα για πλύσιμο.

Το εστιατόριο, το οποίο άνοιξε τις πόρτες του την Τετάρτη στο Νιου Τζέρσι, δεν διαθέτει τιμοκατάλογο και αφήνει τους πελάτες να πληρώνουν ό,τι ποσό θέλουν.

Για όσους δεν διαθέτουν καθόλου χρήματα, υπάρχει η λύση της εργασίας στο εστιατόριο.

«Σε μια εποχή όπου ένα στα πέντε νοικοκυριά ζει κάτω από το όριο της φτώχειας και σε μια εποχή όπου ένας στους έξι Αμερικανούς δεν έχει εξασφαλίσει το γεύμα του, ένα εστιατόριο σαν και αυτό είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο» δήλωσε ο Τζον Μπον Τζόβι στο New York Magazine.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231134206


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2011)

Πφ! Σουβλατζίδικο σελφ σέρβις και πληρώστε όσο έχετε ευχαρίστηση είχε ανοίξει κάποια εποχή στην Ξάνθη, αλλά δεν το πρόλαβα, έκλεισε λόγω οικονομικών δυσχερειών :twit::upz:

Σοβαρά πάντως, μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι είναι πολύ επικερδές κόλπο το πληρώστε όσο νομίζετε ότι αξίζει ή όσο έχετε ευχαρίστηση. Όταν δεν υπάρχει ενδεικτική τιμή οι πελάτες τείνουν να αφήνουν περισσότερα απ'ό,τι ζητάνε άλλα αντίστοιχα εστιατόρια. Μπορεί που και που να βρεθεί κανένας τσιγγούνης που δεν αφήνει τίποτα, αλλά άνετα μπορεί να απορροφηθεί η χασούρα του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Από απαισιόδοξο ρεπορτάζ στο Βήμα (Έρχεται μεγάλη συρρίκνωση στις τηλεπικοινωνίες):

[...]
Λαμπρά παραδείγματα εξωστρεφών ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων που καινοτομούν στην τεχνολογία, όπως η Upstream, η Globo, η Fasmetrics, η inAccess θριαμβεύουν στο εξωτερικό, δείχνοντας και τον δρόμο που πρέπει να πάρει η Ελληνική οικονομία. Οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις του κλάδου των τεχνολογιών πληροφορικής κι επικοινωνιών στρέφονται όλο και περισσότερο τις διεθνείς αγορές.
[...]​
Upstream
Globo
Fasmetrics
inAccess

(Ανάλογα υπάρχουν σε άλλους χώρους, π.χ. της χημείας.)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Επαναλαμβάνω την πάγια προειδοποίηση προς τους απαισιόδοξους που θα έρθουν να την πούνε στον δόκτορα: θα μεταφερθείτε εν ριπή οφθαλμού!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Κι αυτό, για μένα, αισιόδοξο είναι:

*ΣτΕ: Αντίθετη [sic! - εννοούσαν την Ολομέλεια, άραγε;] στο μεσοπρόθεσμο οι προσλήψεις αστυνομικών*

Μη νόμιμο έκρινε και η Ολομέλεια του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας (μετά το Ε' Τμήμα) το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα του υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη Χρήστου Παπουτσή για 100 προσλήψεις στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ.

Το συγκεκριμένο ΠΔ κρίθηκε παράνομο καθώς είναι εκτός του πλαισίου των δεσμεύσεων που επιβάλλει το μεσοπρόθεσμο πλαίσιο δημοσιονομικής στρατηγικής 2012-2015, αλλά και επειδή από κανένα στοιχείο δεν βεβαιώνεται ότι η δαπάνη, η οποία ανέρχεται στα 2.477.000 ευρώ, για τη δημιουργία των νέων οργανικών θέσεων και των 100 προσλήψεων στην ΕΛΑΣ (Πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης), έχει περιληφθεί στον προϋπολογισμό του υπουργείου Προστασίας του Πολίτη της επόμενης πενταετίας.

Ειδικότερα, [....]
​Καθημερινή


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Χα! Διαψεύστηκε ο Καζαμιογράφος! Για να δούμε, τι θα φέρει άραγε το 2012; :inno:


----------



## Themis (Oct 30, 2011)

Διαμαλτύλομαι εντόνως. Πλώτα πλοβαίνει σε απλόκλητη επίδειξη αυταλχισμού:


Palavra said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω την πάγια προειδοποίηση προς τους απαισιόδοξους που θα έρθουν να την πούνε στον δόκτορα: θα μεταφερθείτε εν ριπή οφθαλμού!


Και ύστελα κατακελαυνώνει (και πλοσπαθεί πονηλά να σπλώξει σε νέες πελιπέτειες) τον πλοφανέστατα αθώο καζαμιογλάφο:


> Χα! Διαψεύστηκε ο Καζαμιογράφος! Για να δούμε, τι θα φέρει άραγε το 2012;



Κι έχει μάλιστα το θλάσος να παλιστάνει την αθώα πελιστελά:


> :inno:


Ω τέμπολα, ω μόλες!


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Θέμη, θτα εθιόδοκθα μυνήματα είμαθτε αθυθτόλωθ οπτιμιθτέθ, κι αν τολμήθει κανείθ να μαθ κατηγορήθει ωθ θπιθιθιθτέθ, θα γίνει θειδμόθ μέγαθ! Δεν είμαθτε ριπθάθπιδεθ εμείθ, μόνο μερικέθ φορέθ αιθιοδοκθούμε μπαθ και τη βγάλουμε πθυχολογικώθ καθαρή. Όθο για το θέμα που θυδητάτε, πίθω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά, και κερκόπορτεθ όθεθ θέλειθ μπορούν ν' ανοίκθουν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2011)

Η κυρία ανθυπολογαχόζ Παλάβρα θα ήθελε να ζημειώζει ότι αυτό που κζέρει είναι ότι δεν έχει πια απόχρωζη για τις λαδιέζ μαζ ο κύριοζ φόρουμ, και πώζ θα κάνουμε τώρα τιζ λαδιέζ μας ανενόχλητεζ; Όσο για τον καζαμιογράφο, είπα να κάνω καμία προβοκάτζια, να πετάκζω κανένα γάντι ζτο πάτωμα μπαζ και το ζηκώσει και έχουμε και ζήκουελ του καζαμία, που μαζ τον ζητάει ζωρόζ κόζμου. Όζο για τα δύο παραπάνω ποζτ, θα ήθελα να ζαζ ευχαριζτήζω για το πρωινό χαχανητό, αν και κζανά οι περαζτικοί που περνάνε έκζω από εδώ με κοιτάνε ζαν χαζοί που γελάω με την οθόνη μου και αναρωτιούνται γιατί δεν έχουν κι εκείνοι τόζο αζτεία οθόνη


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2011)

Να είστε καλά όλοι οι παραπάνω, που μας κάνετε να γελάμε ασταμάτητα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

*Bill Gates backs a Tobin tax*

Microsoft founder Bill Gates has spoken to the BBC about asking the G20 to step up development efforts to ease poverty and his backing of a tax on financial transactions.

Mr Gates is to submit a report to the G20 group of advanced and emerging economies at a two-day summit in Cannes.

He told the BBC's George Alagiah that "steps have to be taken to restore confidence" that governments will pay their debts.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15565479

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobin_tax


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

Campaigning for the *[Robin Hood] tax* continued in 2011, with over 1000 economists signing a letter addressed to G20 finance ministers prior to their April 2011 meeting in Washington. Prominent signatories include Jeffery Sachs ; Nobel prize winners Joseph Stiglitz and Paul Krugman; Harvard's Dani Rodrik and Cambridge's Ha-Joon Chang._ A copy of the letter was also sent to Bill Gates, who has been commissioned by G20 chair and French president Nicolas Sarkozy to investigate new ways of funding the development of low income countries. The Guardian reported that staff from the Gates Foundation are also involved in international lobbying at G20 capitals. 
_
The Robin Hood campaign has been attempting to build international public enthusiasm for the tax prior to the November G20 summit; in June the organisation reported the staging of campaigning events in 43 different countries. In late June the European Commission reversed its earlier opposition to the tax, proposing it be adopted within the EU. Moves to pass the proposal through the legislative process are scheduled to commence in autumn 2011. A European version of the tax is projected to raise up to €30bn a year. ECB president Jean-Claude Trichet warned that implementing the tax could hurt Europe unless it could be rolled out globally. In August 2011 Sarkozy and German Chancellor Angela Merkel affirmed their support for the proposed European implementation. Great Britain's prime minister David Cameron remains opposed to the tax unless it can be implemented globally, meaning that a European implementation would likely have to be confined to the Eurozone not the whole EU. 

As part of his September State of the Union speach, President of the European Commission José Manuel Barroso officially proposed an upgraded package of transaction taxes for adoption by the EU, now projected to raise up to €55bn ($75bn) per year. _Also in September, Bill Gates presented his preliminary findings to the 2011 IMF & World Bank meeting in support of the Robin Hood tax. Gate's proposal is for a set of taxes which could raise between $48-250bn per year. Unlike Barrosol's _[sic]_ proposal, Gates is advocating the tax be adopted on a G20 wide bases rather than for just the EU, and Gate's plan is geared more towards raising funds for aid and development rather than for regular public spending and repairing government finances._ Various British business, banks and economists such as Howard Davies have attacked the EU proposal saying it would be bad for growth and would harm the economy. Mark Lawson for the *Robin Hood campaign* responded to developments by saying *"Game on!"*. 

In October, Adbusters, the organisation responsible for sparking the Occupy movement , called for a global march in support of the Robin Hood tax, to take place on October 29th just before the 2011 G20 leaders summit. Marches did not occur in all "occupied" cities, but events involving several hundred protesters did take place at locations including Washington DC, Vancouver and Edinburgh.

Also in October the Robin Hood tax was endorsed by His Holy Father the Pope. In November, Rowan Williams the Archbishop of Canterbury, re-affirmed his support the Robin Hood campaign with an article in the Financial Times, saying the Vatican's strong backing for a FTT was "probably the most far-reaching" of their recent statements on reforming the International monetary system.

​
Και στη Λεξιλογία, Ben Kingsley is game. Bill Nighy, too:

[video=youtube;qYtNwmXKIvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qYtNwmXKIvM[/video]

Καλημέρα, σε πείσμα της μαυρίλας.


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 9, 2011)

Κάτι γίνεται με το μέγεθος, οπότε το ανεβάζω έτσι. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ, πάντως γέλασε το χειλάκι μου.

http://www.thestival.gr/images/stories/Photos/Lifestyle/KailiFacebook_copy.gif


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Μπορεί να είναι (και πολύ φοβάμαι πώς ίσως είναι) απλώς ένα δημοσιοσχεσίτικο δημοσίευμα, γεμάτο άμεσα και έμμεσα, ελάχιστα συγκαλυμένα μηνύματα προς αρμοδίους και μη. Μου θυμίζει όμως ότι κάποτε υπήρχε ακόμη και μια στοιχειώδης βαριά βιομηχανία στην Ελλάδα και ότι ίσως, ίσως, μπορούμε να ξαναθυμηθούμε ότι κάποτε κατασκευάζαμε και κάτι άλλο εκτός από αργομισθίες...

Θεσσαλονίκη: Ε-ε-έρχεται το ΡΟΝΥ


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Εγώ έχω να δηλώσω ότι έχω παραγγείλει έναν Καζαμία, και ακόμα δεν ήρθε. Δεν ξέρω αν αργούν τα ταχυδρομεία εκεί στα ξένα, αλλά έρχεται και το τέλος του κόσμου, το έχουν προβλέψει και οι Μάγια (ή μήπως ήταν οι Ίνκα; ) και τι θα γίνει, τέλος πάντων; Γι' αυτό, ας βροντοφωνάξουμε όλοι μαζί:

Καζαμιογράφε! Πού είσαι;​


----------



## Elsa (Dec 1, 2011)

Ένα ...εσιόδοξο σκίτσο για το θέμα των Μάγια (ή ήταν Ίνκα; ), από τον Bizarro:


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

*Santorini, Greece*
An ancient island that endured one of the largest volcanic eruptions in history, Santorini feels like no other place on earth. Here, 120 miles southwest of mainland Greece, everything is brighter: the whitewashed cube-shaped houses, the lapis lazuli sea and the sunsets that light up the caldera.
http://www.bbc.com/travel/slideshow/20111123-worlds-best-islands


«Στη Σαντορίνη αισθάνεσαι όπως σε κανένα άλλο σημείο της γης. Στο σημείο αυτό, τα πάντα είναι πιο φωτεινά: Τα άσπρα σπίτια με τις καμάρες τους, η θάλασσα και τα ηλιοβασιλέματα στην καλντέρα», αναφέρει το BBC στην ιστοσελίδα του, στην ενότητα ταξιδιών, κατατάσσοντας το φημισμένο κυκλαδίτικο νησί, πρώτο στον κατάλογο των πέντε ομορφότερων νησιών στον κόσμο.[...]

Στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων ετών η Σαντορίνη έχει αποσπάσει δεκάδες διεθνείς διακρίσεις από διεθνή περιοδικά του τουριστικού χώρου, αλλά και άλλους τουριστικούς οργανισμούς και μέσα ενημέρωσης που την συγκαταλέγουν σταθερά μεταξύ των κορυφαίων ταξιδιωτικών προορισμών στον κόσμο. Οι διακρίσεις αυτές έχουν ενισχύσει ακόμη περισσότερο το τουριστικό ρεύμα προς την Σαντορίνη από κάθε γωνιά του πλανήτη και έχουν επιμηκύνει σημαντικά την τουριστική περίοδο. *Σημειώνεται ότι τα πρώτα κρουαζιερόπλοια φθάνουν στο νησί στα τέλη Μαρτίου, αρχές Απριλίου και συνεχίζουν με αμείωτους ρυθμούς μέχρι και τα τέλη Νοεμβρίου.*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231140129

Ας προσθέσουμε και ότι το «lapis lazuli sea» θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί «σμαραγδένια θάλασσα».
Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα (που ίσως ξέχασα να πω χτες).


----------



## Themis (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Καζαμιογράφε! Πού είσαι;


Σύμφωνα με εμπιστευτικές πληροφορίες, βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας. Φαίνεται όμως ότι κυκλοφορεί μεταμφιεσμένος για να αποφύγει την εξοργισμένη πολυπληθή Παλάβρα που απαιτεί Καζαμία εδώ και τώρα. Για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, ας του αναγνωρίσουμε πάντως ότι το τελευταίο εξάμηνο δεν τον πήγε καθόλου. Το στενό οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον πέρασε περισσότερο χρόνο με γιατρούς και νοσοκομεία παρά με οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2011)

Αφού περί Σαντορίνης ο λόγος, για εκείνο το βυθισμένο περιβαλλοντικό μπαρουτοβάρελο, το Ση Ντάιαμοντ, έχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα τελευταία;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2012)

*Φορτιστής που δουλεύει με μια κουταλιά νερό!*
Μια σουηδική εταιρία δημιούργησε ένα καινοτομικό σύστημα φόρτισης κινητών τηλεφώνων και άλλων φορητών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, που χρησιμοποιεί απλό τρεχούμενο νεράκι, ίσο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας! 
Η συνέχεια, στα Νέα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2012)

Κάποια πολύ αισιόδοξα μηνύματα:

Αλληλεγγύη με μαθήματα
Κοινωνικό ωδείο
Πρωτοβουλία για δωρεάν μαθήματα σε μαθητές γυμνασίου και λυκείου
Μαθήματα αλληλεγγύης από την ΕΛΜΕ Νότιας Αθήνας (εδώ παρακολουθούν μαθήματα και τα δικά μου παιδιά)
Education solidarity network

Μητροπολιτικό Κοινωνικό Ιατρείο Ελληνικού-Αργυρούπολης 
Κοινωνικός χώρος υγείας- ΠΙΚΠΑ Πετραλώνων 
Κοινωνικό ιατρείο αλληλεγγύης στη Θεσσαλονίκη

αλλά και τα πιο παλιά:
Ελεύθερος κοινωνικός χώρος "Βοτανικός κήπος" Πετρούπολης
Κοινωνικό πολιτιστικό κέντρο Βύρωνα "Λαμπηδόνα
Συνεργατικό καφενείο Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος

και βέβαια υπάρχουν, τα χαριστικά παζάρια, οι χώροι αλληλέγγυου εμπορίου και άλλα πολλά, ευτυχώς! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> *Φορτιστής που δουλεύει με μια κουταλιά νερό!*
> Μια σουηδική εταιρία δημιούργησε ένα καινοτομικό σύστημα φόρτισης κινητών τηλεφώνων και άλλων φορητών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, που χρησιμοποιεί απλό τρεχούμενο νεράκι, ίσο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας!
> Η συνέχεια, στα Νέα.



Και είναι καλό τώρα αυτό; Η υπηρεσία ύδρευσης χρόνια μάς λέει ότι _"Νερό δεν υπάρχει αρκετό"_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> *Φορτιστής που δουλεύει με μια κουταλιά νερό!*
> Μια σουηδική εταιρία δημιούργησε ένα καινοτομικό σύστημα φόρτισης κινητών τηλεφώνων και άλλων φορητών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, που χρησιμοποιεί απλό τρεχούμενο νεράκι, ίσο με μια κουταλιά της σούπας!
> Η συνέχεια, στα Νέα.





Hellegennes said:


> Και είναι καλό τώρα αυτό; Η υπηρεσία ύδρευσης χρόνια μάς λέει ότι _"Νερό δεν υπάρχει αρκετό"_.


 
*Φορτιστής που δουλεύει με μια κουταλιά νερό!* (_Τα Νέα,_ 13-1-2012)
...
Στο εσωτερικό του ο φορτιστής περιέχει μια νέα μη τοξική χημική ουσία σε μορφή σκόνης (*πυριτίδιο του νατρίου*) [στδ: alkali metal-silicide] που παράγει αέριο υδρογόνο, _όταν έλθει σε επαφή με το νερό οποιουδήποτε είδους, ακόμα και με το θαλασσινό ή βρώμικο νερό από ποταμάκι, αρκεί αυτό να μην περιέχει παχιά ιζήματα και λάσπη. 
_
Η όλη χημική διαδικασία θεωρείται ασφαλής και φιλική στο περιβάλλον, αφήνοντας ως μοναδικό υποπροϊόν λίγους υδρατμούς. 

Το πυριτίδιο του νατρίου παράγεται από την εταιρία «πράσινης» ενέργειας SiGNA Chemistry με έδρα τη Νέα Υόρκη. Ο εν λόγω φορτιστής θα είναι το πρώτο προϊόν που θα χρησιμοποιεί αυτή την ουσία, σύμφωνα με τη βρετανική «Ντέιλι Μέιλ».

Ο φορτιστής παράγει περίπου την ίδια ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με τέσσερις μπαταρίες ΑΑ και δίνει ζωή σχεδόν δέκα ωρών στην μπαταρία του κινητού. 

Το «Power Trekk» [*energy digital*, Apr 2011, σελ. 36] είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθεί, εκτός από φορτιστής μπαταριών, και ως αυτόνομη πηγή ενέργειας, καθώς π.χ. μπορεί ο χρήστης να συνδέσει απευθείας μια λάμπα πάνω του.

Το προϊόν αναμένεται να βγει στην ευρωπαϊκή αγορά πριν το καλοκαίρι, με τιμή γύρω στα 200 ευρώ. 


Alkali Metal-Silicide

Produce High-Pressure Hydrogen From Any Water

SiGNa has developed a new low-temperature method for stabilizing alkali metal-silicide powders that can be used to instantly generate H2 from its reaction with any water. The by-products of this reaction are environmentally benign, producing alkali metal silicates. The material is a free-flowing powder that is easily handled in dry air. It does not react with oxygen and absorbs moisture from air slowly without ignition. These advantageous properties combine to make these materials convenient sources of H2 for portable fuel cell applications.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και είναι καλό τώρα αυτό; Η υπηρεσία ύδρευσης χρόνια μάς λέει ότι _"Νερό δεν υπάρχει αρκετό"_.


Συσκευή που παράγει νερό από τον αέρα  (Έχει πολλές, από ό,τι είδα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συσκευή που παράγει νερό από τον αέρα  (Έχει πολλές, από ό,τι είδα)



Εχμμμ... δεν μπορείς να παράγεις περισσότερη ενέργεια απ' ό,τι ξοδεύεις. Αν χρησιμοποιείς συσκευή που χρειάζεται ενέργεια για να μετατρέψει την υγρασία σε νερό και το νερό για να δώσει ενέργεια στον φορτιστή, χάνεται το νόημα, γιατί η ενέργεια για να παράγεις το νερό θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν που το νερό θα σου δίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

Και πού το βρίσκουμε ή πώς το κατασκευάζουμε αυτό το πυριτίδιο του νατρίου; Ή θα χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερη ενέργεια (άτιμη Θερμοδυναμική) από όση θα παίρνουμε, τελικά, και εδώ;

Προσθήκη: Εδώ υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία που δείχνουν τα θετικά της νέας τεχνολογίας. Η πρώτη ύλη, λέει, είναι φτηνή, εύχρηστη κλπ. Κάτι σαν το νέο κάρβουνο, δηλαδή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2012)

Υπάρχουν τρόποι να παρακάμψεις την θερμοδυναμική, αν η πρώτη ύλη περιέχει αρκετή ενέργεια. Αλλά η ορυκτή ύλη δεν είναι ανεξάντλητη. Το πρόβλημα παραγωγής ενέργειας συνοψίζεται στα εξής: είτε η ενέργεια που ξοδεύεις είναι περισσότερη είτε η παραγόμενη ενέργεια βασίζεται σε εξαντλήσιμα αποθέματα. *Οι ανανεώσιμες πηγές είναι η μόνη λύση, γιατί αν και η παραγόμενη ενέργεια είναι πάλι μικρότερη, η ενέργεια τροφοδοσίας είναι εξωγενής, οπότε και δεν μας νοιάζει.*



Τα έντονα έγιναν έντονα από τον nickel.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

*Αναβίωση της έδρας Ελληνικών στη Γλασκώβη*

Της Λινας Γιανναρου
Καθημερινή, 28/1/2012

Την άνοιξη, στην έναρξη της καλύτερης περιόδου για να επισκεφθεί κανείς τη Σκωτία, πρόκειται να ξεκινήσουν και επισήμως οι διαδικασίες για την αναβίωση της διάσημης έδρας των Ελληνικών Σπουδών στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Γλασκώβης.

Το φιλί της ζωής στο εμβληματικό για το ίδρυμα τμήμα, που όμως παρέμενε σε νάρκη για πάνω από δέκα χρόνια, έδωσε... μετά τον θάνατό του ο επί τριακονταετία (1971-2001) κάτοχος της έδρας φιλέλληνας Ντάγκλας Μορίς Μακντάουελ. [Μόρις, νομίζω.]

Η διαθήκη του καθηγητή, που έφυγε από τη ζωή τον Ιανουάριο του 2010 σε ηλικία 78 ετών, όριζε ρητά ότι δωρίζει το πινάκιο των μετοχών και τίτλων που κατείχε για την αναβίωση της έδρας των Ελληνικών Σπουδών. Η αξία της δωρεάς πρόσφατα εκτιμήθηκε στο ιλιγγιώδες ποσό των 2,4 εκατ. λιρών.

Σε δύο μήνες περίπου πρόκειται να ανακοινωθούν τα ονόματα των υποψηφίων για την κάλυψη της θέσης του κατόχου της έδρας. Στόχος, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του Πανεπιστημίου της Γλασκώβης, είναι να οριστεί υπεύθυνος καθηγητής έγκαιρα για το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος.

Αυξανόμενο ενδιαφέρον

Η είδηση, με έντονο συμβολισμό και για την κρίσιμη συγκυρία για τη χώρα μας, αλλά και γενικότερα για το μέλλον των ανθρωπιστικών σπουδών, χαιρετίστηκε από τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο. «Αν και η μελέτη των ελληνικών ατόνησε τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια περίπου, βλέπουμε ένα αυξανόμενο ενδιαφέρον για το αντικείμενο από τους φοιτητές και η αναβίωση της έδρας θα ισχυροποιήσει τη φήμη του πανεπιστημίου μας σε αυτό το αντικείμενο σπουδών» είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο καθηγητής Κλασικών Σπουδών στη Γλασκώβη Μάθιου Φοξ.

«Ο καθηγητής Μακντάουελ ήταν αυθεντία στη διδασκαλία και στην εδραίωση της ελληνικής γλώσσας καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της θητείας του. Η αναζήτηση του κατάλληλου υποψηφίου θα πάρει καιρό, θέλοντας να βεβαιωθούμε ότι θα είναι άξιος συνεχιστής της φήμης του προκατόχου του» συμπλήρωσε.

Πράξη γενναιοδωρίας

Σύμφωνα με τους συναδέλφους του, πάντως, η δωρεά ήταν συνεπής της συνολικής στάσης του Μακντάουελ ως ακαδημαϊκού, αλλά και της ασίγαστης αγάπης του για την Ελλάδα και την ελληνικότητα. «Το κληροδότημα αντικατοπτρίζει τον ισχυρό δεσμό του με το πανεπιστήμιο και την επιθυμία του να εξασφαλίσει ότι θα παραμείνει κέντρο αριστείας για τη διδασκαλία των ελληνικών», δήλωσε ο καθηγητής Αλεξάντερ Γκάρβι, ο οποίος ήταν και ένας από τους εκτελεστές της διαθήκης. «Ήταν η τελευταία πράξη γενναιοδωρίας σε μια ζωή που πέρασε υποστηρίζοντας τη μελέτη του αντικειμένου». Σημειώνεται ότι πριν από την αποχώρηση του καθηγητή Μακντάουελ το 2001, η έδρα των Ελληνικών Σπουδών λειτουργούσε απρόσκοπτα στη Γλασκώβη από το 1704, οπότε και ιδρύθηκε.

Χρηματοδότηση

Θα χρειαστούν πάντως πολλοί τέτοιοι ευεργέτες Ελληνες και ξένοι προκειμένου να διασωθούν οι έδρες Ελληνικών Σπουδών που κινδυνεύουν με μαρασμό. [Εδώ αρχίζουν τα μαύρα κι άραχνα, τα οποία μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στην εφημερίδα.]

Να ήταν και το κείμενο λίγο πιο προσεγμένο (εκείνο το «συνεπής της συνολικής στάσης» μου χάλασε τη διάθεση).


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2012)

Εμένα το _ιλιγγιώδες ποσό_ των δυόμισι εκατομμυρίων με έκανε να σταματήσω το διαβασμα. 
Αλλά το συνέχισα ύστερα από λίγο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Καλοσύνη τους:

*Το «Σινέ Θησείον» το καλύτερο σινεμά του κόσμου, σύμφωνα με το CNN*
Πρώτο σε λίστα του CNN με τα καλύτερα σινεμά του κόσμου φιγουράρει το Σινέ Θησείο, ο θερινός κινηματογράφος στην οδό Αποστόλου Παύλου.
«Η Αθήνα φιλοξενεί πολλά θερινά θέατρα στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού, αλλά κανένα δεν προσφέρει τη μαγευτική θέα του Σινέ Θησείον» γράφει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου στην ιστοσελίδα CNNGo.
«Από τη θέση του στο Σινέ Θησείο μπορεί κανείς να δει όχι μόνο το πρόσφατο μπλοκμπάστερ, αλλά, επίσης, και την Ακρόπολη και τον Παρθενώνα» σημειώνει η ιστοσελίδα, η οποία αναφέρει ότι ο κινηματογράφος είναι το παλαιότερο θερινό σινεμά στην Αθήνα, κατασκευάστηκε το 1935.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231182749

Γενικώς, το θερινό μας σινεμά είναι το καλύτερο του κόσμου — αν δεν μασάει με θόρυβο ο πισινός σου, αν δεν καπνίζει στα μούτρα σου ο μπροστινός σου κι αν δεν καβγαδίζει με τα παιδιά της η κυρία του τρίτου στη γειτονική πολυκατοικία. Αλλά ξεχάστηκα: εδώ είναι είναι τα θετικά μηνύματα.

Athens is home to multiple outdoor movie theaters that crop up during the summer but none provide as majestic a view as Cine Thisio.
From your seat at Cine Thisio you not only get to view the latest blockbuster but also the Acropolis, and the Parthenon that sits on top. The best view is at night.
Cine Thisio is the oldest outdoor movie theater in Athens, built in 1935, and is usually open from April to October. Cine Thisio shows both first-run studio releases and classic movies.
http://www.cnngo.com/explorations/escape/worlds-10-coolest-movie-theaters-355218?page=0,0


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> αν δεν μασάει με θόρυβο ο πισινός σου, αν δεν καπνίζει στα μούτρα σου ο μπροστινός σου κι αν δεν καβγαδίζει με τα παιδιά της η κυρία του τρίτου στη γειτονική πολυκατοικία. Αλλά ξεχάστηκα: εδώ είναι είναι τα θετικά μηνύματα.


Ξέχασες και κάτι άλλο, που διαπίστωσα στο Σινέ Θησείο και στο άλλο δημοφιλές θερινό σινεμά, αυτό της Φιλοθέης: Ότι όλο αυτό το πλήθος που συρρέει στους δημοφιλείς θερινούς κινηματογράφους θέλει οπωσδήποτε να ψωνίσει κάτι για να μασουλάει και να πίνει στη διάρκεια της ταινίας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι στα πρώτα 20 λεπτά της ταινίας, γίνεται μια τεράστια βαβούρα από την πλευρά του μπαρ και διάφοροι πηγαινοέρχονται αντί να βλέπουν την ταινία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Τα μεγάλα σινεμά, εδώ που ζω τουλάχιστον, τα λεφτά τους τα βγάζουν από το ποπκόρν και τις κοκακόλες. Που τα πουλάνε με 80000% κέρδος, φυσικά. Και σε αναγκάζουν να αγοράσεις έναν τόνο κοκακόλα κι έναν κουβά ποπκόρν, για να βλέπεις όγκο μην αισθάνεσαι ότι σε πιάνουν κορόιδο. Η μικρή κοκακόλα στο σινεμά της γειτονιάς μου είναι σε ποτήρι του ενός λίτρου- τα 3/4 πάγος. 

Τα δυο- τρία "κουλτουροσινεμά" που ξέρω αντί για τέτοια λαϊκά σνακ πουλάνε ένα παγωτό, μάρκα που δε βρίσκεις στα σουπερμάρκετ (ντιζαινεράτο και δυσεύρετο) και αναψυκτικά σε γυάλινο μπουκάλι και καπάκι παραδοσιακό, αυτό με το λάστιχο και το σιδεράκι. Κι αυτοί με 80000% κέρδος δουλεύουν. 

Όλοι αυτοί οι θεατές στο σπίτι τους όταν βλέπουν τηλεόραση έχουν δίπλα καμιά λεκάνη τσιπς- γαριδάκια κλπ και κανένα βαρέλι αναψυκτικά;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όλοι αυτοί οι θεατές στο σπίτι τους όταν βλέπουν τηλεόραση έχουν δίπλα καμιά λεκάνη τσιπς- γαριδάκια κλπ και κανένα βαρέλι αναψυκτικά;



:inno::blush::blush:

(Προσπαθώ εδώ και χρόνια να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι μια λεκάνη σπιτικό ποπκόρν δεν έχει και τόσες θερμίδες - η ζυγαριά μου έχει αντιρρήσεις, βέβαια, οπότε καταλήγω πάλι να τρώω γαριδάκια).


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όλοι αυτοί οι θεατές στο σπίτι τους όταν βλέπουν τηλεόραση έχουν δίπλα καμιά λεκάνη τσιπς- γαριδάκια κλπ και κανένα βαρέλι αναψυκτικά;


Όχι, αλλά για ένα μεζεδάκι για το ούζο με γνήσια γαριδάκια δε λέμε ποτέ όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα μεγάλα σινεμά, εδώ που ζω τουλάχιστον, τα λεφτά τους τα βγάζουν από το ποπκόρν και τις κοκακόλες. Που τα πουλάνε με 80000% κέρδος, φυσικά.



Φυσικότατα, γιατί από αυτά βγάζουν τα χρήματά τους. Αν νομίζεις ότι βγάζουν δραχμή από το εισιτήριο, πλανάσαι. Το σύνηθες είναι 20% επί του εισιτηρίου, αλλά στις μεγάλες ταινίες, τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες 1-2 εβδομάδες προβολής, το στούντιο που έκανε την ταινία μπορεί να πάρει από το 90% ως το 100% των πωλήσεων. Ναι, σωστά το έγραψα, ο κινηματογράφος μπορεί να μην βγάλει απολύτως τίποτα τις πρώτες δυο εβδομάδες. Αν σκεφτείς τα υπέρογκα έξοδα που έχει ένας κινηματογράφος, μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί τα σνακ είναι τόσο ακριβά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2012)

*Η καντέντσα της άνοιξης*
Στίχοι - μουσική Λένα Πλάτωνος. Από το άλμπουμ _Το σπάσιμο των πάγων_ (1989)






Η άνοιξη δεν είναι εποχή λιτότητας
εισβάλλουν δεκαοχτούρες κι άλλα πουλιά
κάτι καλό θ΄ ακούσουμε
ανοίγουμε τις μπαλκονόπορτες
πηδάμε πάνω απ' τις λακκούβες
και συ χαμογελάς

Πώς να υποτιμήσουμε 
σπάνιες σαν κι αυτές λεπτότητες
την άνοιξη που ανθίζει ένα κλαδί
και η Αθήνα γίνεται η Μαύρη Καλλονή
έτσι και γω την πάτησα
και χωρίς να σε γνωρίζω
τώρα σ' αγαπώ

Ένα μικρό απόγεμα όλες μου τις δουλειές παράτησα
και κάθισα μαζί σου στο μπαλκόνι για να ονειρευτώ
Σε μια πόλη σαν κι αυτή 
είναι δύσκολη στ' αλήθεια η αλλαγή 
Όταν εισβάλλουν δεκαοχτούρες κι άλλα πουλιά
όταν ανθίζει ένα κλαδί
και η Αθήνα γίνεται καντέντσα Μαύρη Καλλονή
πόσο σ΄αγαπώ

Η άνοιξη δεν είναι εποχή λιτότητας
εισβάλλουν δεκαοχτούρες κι άλλα πουλιά
κάτι καλό θ' ακούσουμε 
ανοίγουμε τις μπαλκονόπορτες
πηδάμε πάνω από λακκούβες 
και συ χαμογελάς

Υποδεχόμαστε την άνοιξη του 2012.
Εαρινή ισημερία και Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ποίησης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Και διπλά γενέθλια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Για να μην ακούμε μόνο για τρομοκράτες:










*Το (απαγορευμένο) φιλί Ισραηλινού και Ιρανής γοητεύει το Διαδίκτυο*

Διεθνές ενδιαφέρον προσελκύει η φωτογραφία του φιλιού που ανταλλάσσουν ένας νεαρός Ισραηλινός και μία Ιρανή κρατώντας μπροστά στο φακό τα διαβατήριά τους.

Στο δικτυακό τόπο Israel loves Iran, όπου αναρτήθηκε η φωτογραφία, συγκεντρώνονται συγχαρητήρια μηνύματα από όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου -περιλαμβανομένου του Ιράν- για την πρωτοβουλία Ισραηλινών ακτιβιστών που στοχεύει να κινητοποιήσει την κοινή γνώμη της χώρας κόντρα σε μία ενδεχόμενη επίθεση στις ιρανικές πυρηνικές εγκαταστάσεις.

Το διαδικτυακό κάλεσμα σε ειρήνη, μία πρωτοβουλία που ανήκει σε ένα ζευγάρι Ισραηλινών, έχει προκαλέσει το ενδιαφέρον πολλών δικτυακών τόπων και εφημερίδων στο Ισραήλ, αλλά και διεθνώς.

Συνομιλώντας με την ισραηλινή εφημερίδα Haaretz, ο Ρόνι Έντρι, εμπνευστής της πρωτοβουλίας, λέει ότι ήλπιζε πως η κίνησή του θα «έφτανε» έως τους Ιρανούς, αλλά δεν πίστευε ποτέ ότι θα αποκτήσει τέτοια δυναμική.

Στη σχετική του σελίδα στο Facebook ο Ρόνι Έντρι και η σύζυγός του φωτογραφίζονται με τα παιδιά τους δίπλα στις λέξεις «Ιρανοί, δεν θα βομβαρδίσουμε ποτέ τη χώρα σας, σας αγαπάμε».

«Δεν εκπροσωπώ επίσημα τη χώρα μου. Είμαι ένας πατέρας και καθηγητής» γράφει ο Έντρι, λέγοντας ότι θέλει να στείλει ένα μήνυμα εκ μέρους της οικογένειάς του, των γειτόνων του, των μαθητών και των φίλων του: «Σας αγαπάμε. Δεν θέλουμε να σας κάνουμε κακό. Αντιθέτως, θέλουμε να συναντηθούμε, να πιούμε καφέ και να μιλήσουμε για σπορ».

Τη σελίδα στο Facebook επικροτούν μέχρι στιγμής 29.000 άτομα που στέλνουν μηνύματα φιλίας, αγάπης και ειρήνης.

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231187976&ref=newsletter


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2012)

Αυτοί έδωσαν τα λεφτά για τη μεταφορά των 2 Πακιστανών

Από το ιστολόγιο του Niko Ago

Επειδή και από μαύρες στιγμές μπορεί να βγαίνουν αισιόδοξα μηνύματα...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2012)

Μπράβο και ξανά μπράβο σε όλους όσους έδωσαν χρήματα, και ιδίως στον Καμίνη, όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει τα χρήματα από το Δήμο και να κάνει το κομμάτι του με ξένη τσέπη και δεν το έκανε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2012)

Στην αγορά η πρώτη λάμπα διάρκειας 20 ετών (από το Έθνος)

Στην αμερικανική αγορά διατίθεται από χθες, ημερομηνία εορτασμού της «Μέρας της Γης», η πρώτη λάμπα φωτισμού που διαρκεί 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια ή και παραπάνω, σύμφωνα με την κατασκευάστρια ολλανδική εταιρία Philips.

Συγκεκριμένα, διαρκεί 30.000 ώρες με μέση χρήση τεσσάρων ωρών τη μέρα, πράγμα που «μεταφράζεται» σε ζωή τουλάχιστον δύο δεκαετιών.

Η λάμπα, των 10 Watt (βατ), που αντιστοιχεί σε μία συμβατική λάμπα πυράκτωσης των 60 Watt είναι τύπου διόδου εκπομπής φωτός (LED) και κοστίζει γύρω στα 60 δολάρια (45 ευρώ) η μία, αλλά πολλά καταστήματα θα την πωλούν με έκπτωση, που, κατά την εταιρία, μπορεί να μειώσουν το κόστος έως τα 25 δολάρια. Κατά τη Philips μία τέτοια λάμπα παρέχει μέση εξοικονόμηση 125 ευρώ στη διάρκεια της ζωής της, άρα αποσβένει με το παραπάνω το αυξημένο κόστος της.

Η λάμπα, που έχει φωτεινή ροή 940 «λούμεν» (lumen), είναι 83% πιο αποδοτική ενεργειακά από τη συμβατική λάμπα των 60 Watt, ενώ δεν περιέχει υδράργυρο. Όπως ανακοίνωσε η ολλανδική εταιρία, αν μία χώρα όπως οι ΗΠΑ αντικαθιστούσαν όλες τις παραδοσιακές λάμπες τους των 60 Wattτ με τη νέα λάμπα LED, τότε θα πετύχαιναν εξοικονόμηση περίπου τεραταβατώρες ή 3,9 δισ. δολ. σε ένα χρόνο, ενώ θα αποφευγόταν η απελευθέρωση 20 εκατ. τόνων άνθρακα στο περιβάλλον.

Σύμφωνα με το BBC και το Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο, βραβεύτηκε στον διαγωνισμό «Φωτεινό Αύριο» του υπουργείου Ενέργειας των ΗΠΑ, που είχε ως στόχο να αναδειχθεί η καλύτερη εναλλακτική λύση, από άποψη εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, σε σχέση με την παραδοσιακή λάμπα πυράκτωσης των 60 Watt. Ο διαγωνισμός έθετε ως όρο τη δημιουργία μιας λάμπας που βγάζει «ζεστό» φως (όπως οι συμβατικές λάμπες πυράκτωσης) και ταυτόχρονα είναι πολύ πιο αποδοτική ενεργειακά.

Η Philips κέρδισε άνευ αντιπάλου τον διαγωνισμό και η λάμπα της υποβλήθηκε σε 18μηνα τεστ, προτού ανακηρυχθεί νικήτρια και επίσημα. Μία παρόμοια έκδοση της εν λόγω λάμπας, που είναι όμως πιο φθηνή και έχει μικρότερη διάρκεια, ήδη πωλείται από την Philips στην Ευρώπη και τις ΗΠΑ.

Οι λάμπες LED αντιμετωπίζουν ισχυρό ανταγωνισμό από τις λάμπες φθορισμού που έχουν σχεδόν ίδια ενεργειακή αποδοτικότητα και είναι πολύ πιο φθηνές. Σε πολλές χώρες του κόσμου, βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη επίσημες πρωτοβουλίες για απεξάρτηση από τις ενεργοβόρες λάμπες πυράκτωσης. Η παραγωγή τέτοιων λαμπτήρων των 100 Watt έχει σταματήσει στην ευρωπαϊκή και την αμερικανική αγορά. Η παραγωγή των παραδοσιακών λαμπτήρων των 60 βατ έχει σταματήσει στην Ευρώπη και σταδιακά σταματά στις ΗΠΑ.

Ναι, το ξέρω ότι πρόκειται για ασύστολη διαφήμιση σε μια πολυεθνική, το ξέρω ότι θα υπάρχει και μπόλικο διαφημιστικό hype, αλλά εκείνες οι (πόσες?) τεραβατώρες που εξοικονομούνται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2012)

Τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι οι πόσες τεραβατώρες δεν αναφέρονται στο κείμενο του Έθνους, οπότε χρειάστηκε να ανατρέξω στο πρωτότυπο (εδώ) για να βρω ότι υπολογίζονται (για τις ΗΠΑ) 35 τεραβατώρες ετησίως (που σημαίνει, επίσης, οικονομία 20 εκατομμύρια τόνους εκπομπών άνθρακα).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2012)

Λέχθηκαν κι εδώ τις προάλλες: http://www.skai.gr/tv/show/?showid=65183.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2012)

Βέβαια η Philips κάνει βολική σύγκριση με λάμπες πυρακτώσεως, που σχεδόν δεν υπάρχουν πια στον δυτικό κόσμο, μετά τα προγράμματα απόσυρσης. Οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούμε πλέον λάμπες φθορισμού. Οι CFL έχουν διάρκεια ζωής 15,000 ώρες και στις χώρες με προγράμματα απόσυρσης δεν έχουν κοστίσει τίποτα στον καταναλωτή γιατί το κόστος το επωμίστηκε το κράτος. Επιπροσθέτως, η διαφορά μεταξύ LED και CFL, στα 800 λούμεν (60W πυρακτώσεως) είναι 0-3 Watt. Δηλαδή ούτε η εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας υπάρχει ούτε η μείωση εκπομπής CO2.

Αν θέλουμε να γίνουμε κακοί, το απίστευτο κόστος των 65 δολαρίων σημαίνει πολύ περισσότερη σπατάλη ενέργειας απ' αυτήν που υποτίθεται ότι γλυτώνουμε, ακόμα κι αν κάνουμε σύγκριση με τις αρχαίες λάμπες πυρακτώσεως.


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2012)

Αν οι λάμπες της Φίλιπς παράγουν ζεστό φως και ανάβουν αμέσως αλλάζω τις τρέχουσες οικονομικές μου, εκ των οποίων μόνο δύο (2) ήταν δώρο από το κράτος, ενώ το σπίτι μου έχει 17 χωρίς τα λαμπατέρ (στο χωριό σου Έλλη όλες σας τις δώσαν δωρεάν;; ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

Εμένα το κράτος μού έδωσε 4 δωρεάν. Και σιγά το κόστος να αλλάξεις τις λάμπες σου. Όταν λες "ζεστό φως" τι εννοείς; Οι λάμπες κατατάσσονται σε ψυχρού και θερμού φωτός, όπου το πρώτο είναι μπλε και το δεύτερο είναι κίτρινο. Από άποψη απόδοσης, οι λάμπες φθορισμού είναι ό,τι καλύτερο υπάρχει, αν και το θεωρητικό μέγιστο των LED είναι αποδοτικότερο. Ωστόσο δεν υπάρχουν LED στο θεωρητικό μέγιστο. Μία 32άρα φθορισμού, κάνει τουλάχιστον όσο φως και μια 100άρα πυρακτώσεως (και μέχρι +70%). Αυτό με το "ανάβουν αμέσως" είναι δικαιολογία. Πες μου τώρα ότι πραγματικά σού κάνει την παραμικρή διαφορά να περιμένεις μισό λεπτό να φτάσει η ένταση του φωτός στο τέρμα...

Υ.Γ.: Καλά, έχεις 17 λάμπες στο σπίτι σου; Σε έπαυλη μένεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Εγώ έχω 19 πάντως (με έβαλες και τις μέτρησα :)) και δεν μένω σε έπαυλη...


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2012)

Εμένα ο $%%%%&* ο κατασκευαστής έχει βάλει κρυφό φωτισμό, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω τεσσερεις δυνατές λάμπες στο σαλόνι και να ψάχνω για φακό καθε φορά που πέφτει κάτι κάτω γιατί δεν έχουμε επαρκή φωτισμό. 
Και ναι, έχει σημασία σε διαδρόμους και σκάλες να έχεις άμεσο φωτισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 28, 2012)

Έλα τώρα ρε SBE! Ανάβουν στο 80% της έντασής τους μέσα σε 300 ms. Δεν ανοίγουν τέρμα, κατευθείαν, αλλά όχι ότι δεν βλέπεις μια χαρά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2012)

Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε. 
Οι λαμπήρες που δεν μου έδωσε το κράτος είναι απο το ΙΚΕΑ και ανάβουν με το πάσο τους. Ξέρεις τι είναι 300-τόσα οταν σε κυνηγάει το φάντασμα και πατάς το διακόπτη; Χρειάζεται ακαριαίο φως.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2012)

Αλήθεια είναι για τις λάμπες του ΙΚΕΑ - θέλουν κάνα 5λεπτο μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 28, 2012)

Ε, μην παίρνετε λάμπες απ' το ΙΚΕΑ. Πάντως οι τελευταίες λάμπες που πήρα απ' τα Tesco, με £1, ανάβουν αμέσως. Οκ, ήταν σε προσφορά, αλλά έτερον εκάτερον.



SBE said:


> Ξέρεις τι είναι 300-τόσα οταν σε κυνηγάει το φάντασμα και πατάς το διακόπτη; Χρειάζεται ακαριαίο φως.



Τσκ, τσκ! Άγιο φως. Άγιο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, μην παίρνετε λάμπες απ' το ΙΚΕΑ. Πάντως οι τελευταίες λάμπες που πήρα απ' τα Tesco, με £1, ανάβουν αμέσως. Οκ, ήταν σε προσφορά, αλλά έτερον εκάτερον.


Κανόνισε, γιατί θα σου στέλνουμε παραγγελίες!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Η 6η Μαΐου ήταν η Κυριακή του Παραλύτου — και μας πρόκοψε. Την Κυριακή 17 Ιουνίου διαβάζω στο Εορτολόγιο ότι γιορτάζει ο άγιος Φήλιξ. (Εκεί γράφει «ΦΙΛΗΞ (1) (Φίληξ, Φήλιξ, Φίληκας, Φίληξα, Φιλήκη, Φιληξ, Φηλιξ, Φιληκας, Φιληξα, Φιληκη)». Έχουμε κι εμείς προβλήματα μεταγραφής, αλλά όχι τέτοια χαλαρότητα.) Το σημαντικό είναι ότι, όπως θυμόμαστε όλοι, felix σημαίνει τυχερός και ευτυχισμένος. Λέτε;


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η 6η Μαΐου ήταν η Κυριακή του Παραλύτου — και μας πρόκοψε. Την Κυριακή 17 Ιουνίου διαβάζω στο Εορτολόγιο ότι γιορτάζει ο άγιος Φήλιξ. (Εκεί γράφει «ΦΙΛΗΞ (1) (Φίληξ, Φήλιξ, Φίληκας, Φίληξα, Φιλήκη, Φιληξ, Φηλιξ, Φιληκας, Φιληξα, Φιληκη)». Έχουμε κι εμείς προβλήματα μεταγραφής, αλλά όχι τέτοια χαλαρότητα.) Το σημαντικό είναι ότι, όπως θυμόμαστε όλοι, felix σημαίνει τυχερός και ευτυχισμένος. Λέτε;


Αν στις μεταγραφές υπήρχε και κάνα φελέκι μπορεί και να πειθόμουν ευκολότερα για το συμβολισμό της μέρας :s


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Το ότι η Κυριακή 17 Ιουνίου είναι φέτος η Γιορτή του Πατέρα το πρόσεξες; Διότι εορτάζει αυτός που του εγέρθητου και μας απαύτωσε τη μάνα!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν στις μεταγραφές υπήρχε και κάνα φελέκι μπορεί και να πειθόμουν ευκολότερα για το συμβολισμό της μέρας :s



:)
Το οποίο _φελέκι_ (πρέπει να) προέρχεται από το τούρκικο _felek_, «το σύμπαν, το ουράνιο στερέωμα» και, κατ' επέκταση, «το άστρο, η μοίρα, το ριζικό (κάποιου)» — για να μπορούμε να ερμηνεύσουμε την προέλευση νεοελληνικών εκφράσεων.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το οποίο _φελέκι_ (πρέπει να) προέρχεται από το τούρκικο _felek_, «το σύμπαν, το ουράνιο στερέωμα» και, κατ' επέκταση, «το άστρο, η μοίρα, το ριζικό (κάποιου)» — για να μπορούμε να ερμηνεύσουμε την προέλευση νεοελληνικών εκφράσεων.


Να υποθέσω ξέχασες πώς μπαίνουν τα λινκ, ε;  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2528-%CE%95%CE%BD-%CE%B1%CF%81%CF%87%CE%AE-%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%B6%CE%B9&p=25964&viewfull=1#post25964


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Και όταν μάλιστα, αυτές οι τάσεις αυτονόμησης μάς έχουν φέρει σ' αυτή την κατηφόρα, κύριέ μου.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Αναλυτές υποστηρίζουν ότι η πολιτική αστάθεια στην Ελλάδα και τα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν για το εάν θα είναι η πρώτη χώρα που θα αποχωρήσει από την ευρωζώνη συνέβαλλαν [sic] στην πτώση της τιμής του πετρελαίου. Η εκτίμησή τους αυτή στηρίζεται στην θεωρία που αναφέρει ότι οι οικονομικές αναταραχές μειώνουν την ζήτηση πετρελαίου.
http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/art...imes-petrelaiou-logo-astatheias-stin-ellada-/

Βάστα, Αλέξη!


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2012)

Ωραία, όταν δεν θα έχουμε λεφτά να αγοράσουμε πετρέλαιο, τουλάχιστον θα ξέρουμε ότι οι γείτονές μας το αγοράζουν φτηνά.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Θα το έχουμε τσάμπα από τον Τσάμπες.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Εσύ μπορεί να χαίρεσαι επειδή δεν μετακινείσαι με αυτοκίνητο, αλλά οφείλεις να ξέρεις ότι:
1. Όταν πέφτει η τιμή της βενζίνης, μεγαλώνει δυσανάλογα ο χρόνος των ενδοαθηναϊκών διαδρομών. 
2. Αν η τιμή πέσει πιο κάτω από ένα κατώφλι, ξανανεβαίνει μέσω της επιβολής μεγαλύτερου ειδικού φόρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Καμιά ανάλυση για τη διαφαινομένη παράδοση της ολυμπιακής φλόγας υπό βροχή έχουμε πρόχειρη;


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Είναι προφανές: Όσο δεν επιστρέφουν οι Άγγλοι τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα, εύνοια του Διός δεν πρόκειται ν' αξιωθούν να δουν. Οι μπούκηδες δίνουν 4 προς 1 ότι θα χτυπήσει κεραυνός το αεροπλάνο του Μπέκαμ — και 12 προς 1 ότι αυτό θα γίνει πάνω ακριβώς από κάποιο λονδρέζικο αξιοθέατο. :)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Και αν ευχηθεί ο Δρακουμέλ στη φλόγα «καλό ταξίδι», τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στα προγνωστικά των μπούκηδων, Ζαζ; 
Ο Μέγας Κρατήρας του Λονδίνου. :scared: Τσαρ γκάντεμ ιν Κόβεν Γκάρντεν.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση οι μπούκηδες δίνουν 144.256 προς ένα να ΜΗΝ επέλθουν τα προαναφερθέντα συμβάντα.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2012)

Όχι, μη, τουλάχιστον να το μάθω εγκαίρως να προλάβω να απομακρυνθώ όσο γίνεται...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Τελικά με κωπηλάτρια ήρθε η φλόγα...


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τελικά με κωπηλάτρια ήρθε η φλόγα...


Αντιπροσωπευτικότατο, καθότι η χώρα μας έχει μπόλικους κωπηλάτες. Από πηδαλιούχο είναι που πάσχει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τελικά με κωπηλάτρια ήρθε η φλόγα...


Με τόσο νερό που μας κουβαλήσανε αυτοί οι Λοντρέζοι μαζί τους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο που φρόντισε να μου θυμίσει ότι _Things are never so bad they can't be made better_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Η λυρική στο μετρό του Συντάγματος (συνέχεια από εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Απροσδόκητη, ανέλπιστη, η απήχηση στα μικρά παιδιά. Βέβαια, θα πηγαίνει τώρα η μπέμπα στο Μετρό και θα ρωτάει κάθε φορά που θα βγαίνει σε κάποιον σταθμό: «Εδώ, μαμά, δεν έχει κυρία να στριγγλίζει;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν: «Τώρα θα βάλει τα κλάματα, τώρα θα βάλει τα κλάματα!» :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Εδώ, μαμά, δεν έχει κυρία να στριγγλίζει;»


Ξέρεις ότι τα παιδάκια δεν γεννιούνται έχοντας hardwired στον εγκέφαλό τους ότι όπερα σημαίνει "κάποιος που στριγγλίζει". Απολαμβάνουν όλων των ειδών τις μουσικές. Άρα μόνο αν το έλεγαν οι γονείς, θα μπορούσε να το επαναλάβει το παιδάκι. Επίσης θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσει κάποιος αυτό το νήπιο, που προφανώς ενθουσιάστηκε με την άρια και την -εξαιρετική- σοπράνο, να αποκτά αργότερα, με τη βοήθεια των γονιών, απέχθεια για την όπερα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρεις ότι τα παιδάκια δεν γεννιούνται έχοντας hardwired στον εγκέφαλό τους ότι όπερα σημαίνει "κάποιος που στριγγλίζει". Απολαμβάνουν όλων των ειδών τις μουσικές. Άρα μόνο αν το έλεγαν οι γονείς, θα μπορούσε να το επαναλάβει το παιδάκι. Επίσης θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσει κάποιος αυτό το νήπιο, που προφανώς ενθουσιάστηκε με την άρια και την -εξαιρετική- σοπράνο, να αποκτά αργότερα, με τη βοήθεια των γονιών, απέχθεια για την όπερα.




Το περίεργο ( ; ) είναι πως όλα, μα όλα, τα παιδιά των φίλων μου μέχρι περίπου την ηλικία των τεσσάρων ετών άκουγαν με προσήλωση κάθε λογής κλασική μουσική όταν τύχαινε να παίζει, από συμφωνικά έργα μέχρι όπερα -ένας πιτσιρικάς, ειδικά, δεν ηρεμούσε αν δεν του έβαζαν ν' ακούσει Παβαρότι. Το απαιτούσε λέγοντας επιτακτικά "μαμά, Μπαμπότι!" και καθόταν στον καναπέ με τα ματάκια γουρλωμένα σαν να ζούσε εκείνη τη στιγμή σε έναν άλλο κόσμο. Σημειωτέον ότι οι περισσότεροι φίλοι μου είναι ροκάδες και μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού έχουν αντιδράσεις σαν αυτή που περιγράφει ο Νίκελ για το πιτσιρίκι. Μάλλον τα παιδιά κάτι άλλο καταλαβαίνουν από το "θα μας δαγκώσει η μαϊμού, παιδάκι μου" που έλεγε ο βαθυστόχαστος και οξύνους 
 Χάρρυ Κλυνν, αλλά ας όψεται η μουσική (α)παιδεία μας... :curse:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Και φυσικά στην Αγορά της Βαλένθια το είχαν κάνει ήδη από το 2009


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Μα τι χάλια κεντρική αγορά έχουν...


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Ευτυχώς ο τίτλος του νήματος δεν είναι «Εσιόδοξα μινίματα» γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θα ακούγαμε για φωνητική γραφή. Τώρα είμαστε απλώς ανορθόγραφοι...

Στην αγγλική έκδοση της Καθημερινής διάβασα (υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά, π.χ. εδώ):

Prime Minister Antonis Samaras Tuesday honored civil servant Eleni Martsoukou for going above and beyond the call of duty in her job.

Martsoukou, an employee in the government’s Office for International and European Community Affairs, helped reduce the proportion of Greek laws that are not compatible with EU legislation from 2.4 percent to 0.5 percent.

In the process, she saved Greece from being fined between 26 and 550 million euros.
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_31/07/2012_454830

Να δούμε ποιοι θα μειώσουν το δαίδαλο της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας σε ευκολοδιάβατα μονοπάτια.

ΥΓ: Μπόνους γερό δώσατε στην κοπέλα ή μόνο την περγαμηνή;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς ο τίτλος του νήματος δεν είναι «Εσιόδοξα μινίματα» γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θα ακούγαμε για φωνητική γραφή.


Θα μπορούσαμε να ισχυριστούμε πως πρόκειται για ελληνοποιημένο πληθυντικό τού _μίνιμουμ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά Μουχαμάντ Γιουνούς (αλλά, κυρίως, να βγουν οι προβλέψεις σου)!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

The Future of Publishing


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2012)

..
Παλινδρόμηση, διττή. :up:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Δεν θα το έλεγα πάντως παλινδρόμηση (που στοχεύει στο να ταυτίζεται το μπρος-πίσω) αλλά αναστροφή (και στα αγγλικά θα το βρεις συνήθως reverse thinking κττ), και χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στο μάρκετινγκ (πχ η _ΑΧΑ Ασφαλιστική_ είχε μια τέτοια διαφήμιση πριν λίγο καιρό).


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2012)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, με ζάλισε το μπρος-πίσω. :blush:


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Για τη Πακιστανή Μαλάλα Γιουσουφζάι (ή Γιουσαφζάι), που αποπειράθηκαν να σκοτώσουν οι Ταλιμπάν:

In the days immediately following the attack, she remained unconscious and in critical condition, but later her condition improved enough for her to be sent to a hospital in the United Kingdom for intensive rehabilitation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malala_Yousafzai

Σήμερα στο in.gr:

*Χιλιάδες Βρετανοί θέλουν υποψήφια για το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης τη 15χρονη Μαλάλα Γιουσουφζάι*
Λονδίνο, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο
Εκστρατεία υπέρ της υποψηφιότητας για το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης της 15χρονης Πακιστανής Μαλάλα Γιουσουφζάι, που μάχεται για το δικαίωμα των γυναικών στην εκπαίδευση και η οποία τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά όταν πυροβολήθηκε από τους Ταλιμπάν, έχει ξεκινήσει στη Βρετανία. Ήδη, οι υποστηρικτές του αιτήματος ξεπερνούν τους 60.000.

Επικεφαλής της εκστρατείας είναι η ακτιβίστρια Σαχίντα Σουντχάρι, η οποία απηύθυνε έκκληση στον πρωθυπουργό Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον και άλλους ανώτερους αξιωματούχους της κυβέρνησης να ορίσουν ως υποψήφια για το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης τη νεαρή Μαλάλα. Ανάλογες εκστρατείες έχουν ξεκινήσει στον Καναδά, τη Γαλλία και την Ισπανία.

«Η Μαλάλα δεν είναι μόνο μια νεαρή κοπέλα, αλλά αντιπροσωπεύει όλες τις γυναίκες οι οποίες στερούνται εκπαίδευσης εξαιτίας του φύλου τους. Υπάρχουν κορίτσια, όπως η Μαλάλα, στη Βρετανία και σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ήμουν κι εγώ ένα από αυτά» δήλωσε στον Guardian η Σουντχάρι, σημειώνοντας:

«Ξεκίνησα αυτή την εκστρατεία γιατί πιστεύω ότι το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης στην Μαλάλα θα στείλει ξεκάθαρο μήνυμα ότι η διεθνής κοινότητα παρακολουθεί και στηρίζει όσους αγωνίζονται για το δικαίωμα των γυναικών στην εκπαίδευση».

Σύμφωνα με τον Guardian, η Σουντχάρι αναγκάστηκε να εγκαταλείψει το σχολείο σε ηλικία 16 ετών και χωρίς τη θέλησή της μεταφέρθηκε στο Πακιστάν για να παντρευτεί. Επέστρεψε κρυφά στη Βρετανία και στα 28 της χρόνια αποφάσισε να συνεχίσει το σχολείο. Έχει δημιουργήσει, επίσης, ένα δίκτυο για την υποστήριξη γυναικών που βιώνουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα.

Η ιστορία της Μαλάλα Γιουσουφζάι συγκλονίζει όλο τον κόσμο. Μετά τον τραυματισμό της η 15χρονη μεταφέρθηκε στη Βρετανία και υποβλήθηκε σε χειρουργική επέμβαση σε νοσοκομείο του Μπέρμιγχαμ, όπου εξακολουθεί να νοσηλεύεται. *Οι γιατροί εκτιμούν ότι ξεπέρασε τον κίνδυνο.*

Ο ΟΗΕ κήρυξε τη 10η Νοεμβρίου ως «Ημέρα της Μαλάλα» και με αυτή την αφορμή η κυβέρνηση της χώρας ανακοίνωσε ότι όσες φτωχές οικογένειες αποφασίσουν να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους στο δημοτικό σχολείο θα λαμβάνουν ειδικό επίδομα 2 δολαρίων μηνιαίως.

Το πρόγραμμα θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από την Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα και τη Βρετανία και τα κονδύλια θα διατίθενται μέσω του κυβερνητικού προγράμματος Στήριξης Εισοδήματος Μπεναζίρ, που έχει καταρτισθεί για να καταβάλει μικρά επιδόματα σε αναξιοπαθούσες οικογένειες. Οι οικογένειες που έχουν ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμμα ήδη λαμβάνουν 10 δολάρια μηνιαίως για τις βασικές δαπάνες τους.

Το Σάββατο μετέβη στο Πακιστάν ο ειδικός απεσταλμένος του ΟΗΕ για την εκπαίδευση και πρώην πρωθυπουργός της Βρετανίας Γκόρντον Μπράουν, ο οποίος παρέδωσε στον Πακιστανό πρόεδρο Ασίφ Αλί Ζαρντάρι μια αίτηση που έχουν υπογράψει περισσότεροι από ένα εκατομμύριο άνθρωποι υπέρ της Μαλάλα και των 32 εκατομμυρίων κοριτσιών σε όλο τον κόσμο που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στην εκπαίδευση.

«Είμαι εδώ για να πω ότι η διεθνής κοινότητα (…) επιθυμεί να εργαστεί για να υποστηρίξει εσάς στο Πακιστάν στην προσπάθειά σας να αντιμετωπίσει την οικογενειακή φτώχεια και να διασφαλίσει ότι κάθε παιδί θα μπορεί να φοιτήσει σε σχολείο» δήλωσε ο Μπράουν.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/09/nobel-peace-prize-malala-yousafzai


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.avaaz.org/en/malalahopenew/?bNmvydb&v=18768


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2012)

Τέσσερις έφηβες από τη Νιγηρία, ηλικίας από 14 έως 15 χρονών (θέ μου, πόσο ακόμα να χαρώ με αυτήν την πρόταση; Τέσσερα μικρά κορίτσια από μια αφρικανική χώρα!) έφτιαξαν μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια που δουλεύει με ούρα. 1 λίτρο ούρα, σου λέει, δίνει 6 ώρες ρεύμα. 

Προς απαισιόδοξους που βλέπω να 'ρχονται με «ναι, μεν αλλά»: σας παρακαλώ, γράψτε κατευθείαν στα Εφήμερα, να με γλιτώσετε και από τη μεταφορά :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

Εντάξει, έχω διάφορες ενστάσεις, αλλά το πιο διασκεδαστικό είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή στη συζήτηση του προϋπολογισμού αυτές τις μέρες, έπιασε το αφτί μου τον Βενιζέλο να λέει ότι η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να γίνει σπουδαίος παραγωγός υδρογόνου. Το λέει επειδή έχουμε τόσο (θαλασσινό) νερό γύρω μας, υπέθεσα. Τώρα, όμως, αναρωτιέμαι...:inno:


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Θα υπάρξει και σύνθημα «Υδρογονάνθρακες ο θησαυρός»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

Ή: «Αφήστε τους υδατάνθρακες και ψάξτε υδρογονάνθρακες»!


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
Για να μη μαυρίζω μόνο:

*Η Ελλάδα στη Formula 1!*

Μία όγδοη θέση στη Formula 1 είναι ούτως ή άλλως τεράστια επιτυχία, αλλά όταν είναι από ομάδα που προέρχεται από την Ελλάδα της κρίσης ακόμη περισσότερο.

Οι μαθητές του Λυκείου Αυγουλέα - Λιναρδάτου, από το Περιστέρι, όχι μόνο πέτυχαν τον 9ο καλύτερο χρόνο στην παγκόσμια σχολική F1, αλλά η ομάδα τους Ground Force Project απέσπασε και το βραβείο καλύτερης πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης ομάδας και το πρώτο βραβείο για την καλύτερη χρήση των social media στο παγκόσμιο του Άμπου Ντάμπι, για να καταλάβουν τελικά την όγδοη θέση στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη.

Η σχολική F1 είναι ένας διεθνής μαθητικός διαγωνισμός, όπου οι συμμετέχοντες σχεδιάζουν και κατασκευάζουν μοντέλα αγωνιστικών αυτοκινήτων της F1, οργανώνουν την "εργοστασιακή" τους ομάδα σε όλα τα επίπεδα, ακόμη και στα οικονομικά της, και βέβαια μετέχουν σε Γκραν Πρι με τα μονοθέσια - μινιατούρες, που φτάνουν ταχύτητες μέχρι και 80 χλμ / ώρα.

Τώρα, η Ground Force Project ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς να υπερασπίσει τον τίτλο της πρωταθλήτριας Ελλάδας απέναντι σε δεκάδες νέες ομάδες που ασχολούνται με το σπορ και ελπίζουν να της κλέψουν τα πρωτεία. Και αυτό γιατί η επιτυχία των νεαρών μαθητών από τη Δυτική Αττική άνοιξε την όρεξη σε πολλούς ακόμη, έτσι φέτος η συμμετοχή θα είναι πολλαπλάσια και οι απαιτήσεις πολύ υψηλότερες. Απαιτήσεις αθλητικές, επιστημονικές- με συμμετοχή της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών και του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου - και μάνατζμεντ: μια μικρογραφία του κόσμου της F1, που η νικήτρια ομάδα του πανελλήνιου διαγωνισμού θα έχει την ευκαιρία να ζήσει στον τελικό, που φέτος θα γίνει στο Τέξας.
...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2013)

*Jack Thomas Andraka* (born in 1997) is an inventor, scientist and cancer researcher. [...] (Wikipedia)






Αισιόδοξο όχι μόνο για το μήνυμα, αλλά για το ζωντανό πρόσωπο μιας δημιουργικής νέας γενιάς.

Είχα δει την είδηση πριν από μερικές ημέρες (ξεκινήστε από το άρθρο στη γουίκη), αλλά τώρα βρήκα και το σχετικό άρθρο εδώ (στη LiFO)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2013)

Εκτός του ότι φαίνεται να πλησιάζει η άνοιξη, διάβασα κι αυτό: ΕΕ: Πλήρης απαγόρευση των καλλυντικών που δοκιμάζονται σε ζώα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εκτός του ότι φαίνεται να πλησιάζει η άνοιξη, διάβασα κι αυτό: ΕΕ: Πλήρης απαγόρευση των καλλυντικών που δοκιμάζονται σε ζώα.



Επιτέλους! Κατά σύμπτωση, μόλις χτες το σκεφτόμουν. Με αφορμή αυτό το άρθρο και το βίντεο που ακολουθεί, που με συγκλόνισαν κυριολεκτικά χτες το βράδυ. Πόση αλόγιστη σπατάλη ζωής, πόση βλασφημία απέναντι στη φύση, για πειράματα άχρηστα, ηλίθια, απάνθρωπα, με άλλοθι την επιστήμη. 
Δείτε τις αντιδράσεις αυτών των ζώων, που ορισμένα είχαν 50 χρόνια να δουν ουρανό, και κυρίως _το βλέμμα τους_, κι αν καταφέρετε να μείνετε ατάραχοι...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2013)

Η 14χρονη μαθήτρια της Γ' τάξης του Μουσικού Γυμνασίου Μυτιλήνης, Ελένη Κέμπσον, κερδίζει διεθνή διαδικτυακό διαγωνισμό τραγουδιού ανάμεσα σε 1.250 άλλα τραγούδια από όλο τον κόσμο.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=348436


----------



## Elsa (Mar 12, 2013)

Μπέρνι, μου θύμισες αυτό:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

21 pictures that will restore your faith in humanity


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2013)

Ανάθεμά σε. Μετά το 8 έβαλα τα κλάματα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

Η Μαλάλα επιστρέφει στο σχολείο!
Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς ένα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα, είναι λόγος απέραντης αγαλλίασης και πανηγυρισμού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2013)

Οι δάσκαλοι που έδωσαν... αποβολή στο ρατσισμό (στο e-net· και στο προσωπικό ιστολόγιο της δημοσιογράφου: http://altzavella.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/οι-δάσκαλοι-που-έδωσαν-αποβολή-στο-ρατ/).


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Πάρα πολύ μου άρεσε, ολόκληρο το κομμάτι, και για πολλούς λόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Πολύ αισιόδοξο, ειδικά σήμερα, με τις παρούσες συνθήκες. Τέτοια μηνύματα έχουμε ανάγκη. Αυτό με τα μουσουλμανάκια, μού θύμισε κάτι παραπλήσιο. Στην γειτονιά μου μένουν αρκετά Τουρκάκια και έχει πολλή πλάκα να τα βλέπεις τα Χριστούγεννα να λένε τα κάλαντα. Τα βλέπεις και λες "είναι παιδιά". Και χαίρεσαι.-


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 28, 2013)

Εγώ το θεωρώ αισιόδοξο μήνυμα και μια καλή αρχή. Το αυτονόητο, ότι δηλαδή μόνο το _ελληνικό_ γιαούρτι έχει δικαίωμα να ονομάζεται _ελληνικό_ γιαούρτι, τώρα και με δικαστική απόφαση στο ΗΒ. Αν πω ότι δεν το χάρηκα, θα είναι ψέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2013)

Σιγά μην κέρδιζαν την δίκη οι τσομπάνοι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

Η υπόθεση αφορά συγκεκριμένο αμερικάνικο γιαούρτι που κυκλοφορεί στην αγγλική αγορά εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Κατά τ'άλλα όλες οι άλλες μάρκες γιαουρτιού ελληνικού τύπου ήδη έγραφαν "ελληνικού τύπου" κι όχι "ελληνικό" στη συσκευασία.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σιγά μην κέρδιζαν την δίκη οι τσομπάνοι.



Μην το θεωρείς αυτονόητο. Εδώ σε προϊόντα ΠΟΠ δεν υπάρχει εγγυημένη αποκλειστικότητα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως το θεωρούσα αυτονόητο τη στιγμή που όλες οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις συμμορφώνονταν με τον κανονισμό και ήρθαν ξαφνικά οι τσομπάνηδες να τους βάλουν γυαλιά (παρεμπιπτόντως, το προϊόν των τσομπάνηδων δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο που το δοκίμασα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2013)

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι όλες τις φίρμες να γράφουν "ελληνικού τύπου" κι όχι "ελληνικό". Ήταν εύλογο να χάσουν την δίκη οι τσομπαναραίοι.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2013)

*Μαθήματα ανθρωπιάς* σε σχολείο της Πάτρας: Χαρίζουν τα χρήματα της 5ήμερης για εγχείριση μαθητή

και λίγο αργότερα...

*Πάτρα: *Επιχειρηματίας συγκινήθηκε απο την πράξη των μαθητών των Δεμενίκων και τους επέστρεψε τα χρήματα της πενταήμερης


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2013)

Εντάξει, δεν τον έλυσαν κιόλας, αλλά είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα προς τα εμπρός:

Έλυσαν τον γρίφο του καρκίνου


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


>


Και μια πρόσφατη ελληνική ιστορία (http://parganews.com/όσο-υπάρχουν-άνθρωποι/):


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)

Έξι νεαροί Έλληνες Αϊνστάιν 

Τα καλύτερα μαθηματικά μυαλά ανάμεσα στις χώρες της Ευρωζώνης έχει η χώρα μας, η οποία ήρθε πρώτη στη Διεθνή Μαθηματική Ολυμπιάδα, που έγινε στην Αργεντινή από 4 έως 16 Ιουλίου.
Οι Ελληνες μαθητές άφησαν πολλά... χιλιόμετρα πίσω τους Γερμανούς, Γάλλους, Ισπανούς, Ιταλούς, Ολλανδούς και άλλους μαθητές απ΄ όλες τις χώρες της Ευρωζώνης, που πήραν μέρος στον διαγωνισμό και κατέκτησαν ένα χρυσό μετάλλιο, ένα αργυρό, τρία χάλκινα μετάλλια και μια εύφημη μνεία. Εξι μαθητές της Α' και Β' λυκείου πήραν μέρος από τη χώρα μας στον διαγωνισμό και οι έξι επέστρεψαν με ένα βραβείο στις αποσκευές τους.
Το χρυσό μετάλλιο κατέκτησε ο μαθητής της Β΄λυκείου από τα Τρίκαλα Παναγιώτης Λώλας, ο οποίος έχει διακριθεί πολλές φορές σε ανάλογους διαγωνισμούς,


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω ακόμα και για τις μικροταλαιπωρίες που υφίσταται κανείς στο λαβύρινθο της γραφειοκρατίας (σαν το σημερινό), στη φαντασία μου γίνομαι Χαλκ και σκοτώνω τον Μινώταυρο! Μετά διαβάζω (εδώ) για τα όσα τράβηξε ο νεαρός Τζαν Αντράκα μέχρι να πείσει τις (ιδιωτικές — private sector, όχι κατ' ανάγκη idiotic) ερευνητικές ομάδες για την αξία της εφεύρεσής του: «Έστειλα 200 αιτήσεις προς ερευνητικές ομάδες και με απέρριψαν οι 199, θεωρώντας ανοησίες αυτά που έκανα». Ποιο είναι το αισιόδοξο μήνυμα; Ότι δεν τον απέρριψαν οι 200 στις 200.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19291258
...ο οποίος έχει εφεύρει ένα φθηνό και ευαίσθητο αισθητήρα σε μορφή ράβδου για την ταχεία και έγκαιρη διάγνωση του καρκίνου του παγκρέατος, των ωοθηκών και του πνεύμονα. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


Όχι ράβδος. Ταινία. Κάτι σαν αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι διαβητικοί.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2013)

Όταν τα αναλφάβητα παιδιά της Αιθιοπίας συναντούν για πρώτη φορά tablets 
Τα απρόσμενα αποτελέσματα ενός πειράματος
 Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

Το κείμενο με έκανε να νιώσω μια άγρια χαρά, ανάμικτη μ' εκείνο το γνώριμο χαρμάνι οργής και ανημπόριας... Γιατί, λοιπόν, στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα; Ίσως για το (συγκεκριμένο) χάκεμα. :devil:

Ύστερα από μερικούς μήνες, τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας ήταν εκπληκτικά, καθώς τα 40 παιδιά που συμμετείχαν συνολικά στο πείραμα είχαν μάθει να χρησιμοποιούν τις συσκευές αυτές, ενώ πολλοί χρήστες είχαν μάθει το τραγούδι της αλφαβήτου ή ακόμα και να γράφουν διάφορες λέξεις. Το χαρακτηριστικότερο παράδειγμα όλων όμως ήταν ένα αγόρι που είχε επαφή με μία εφαρμογή για το ζωικό βασίλειο και κατάφερε να γράψει στην εγκατεστημένη εφαρμογή ζωγραφικής τη λέξη «lion» (λιοντάρι). Η έκπληξη των ερευνητών δεν τελείωσε όμως εκεί, καθώς αντιλήφθηκαν ότι τα ίδια παιδιά που δεν γνώριζαν πριν από το πείραμα την έννοια της γραπτής λέξης , είχαν καταφέρει να παραβιάσουν το λειτουργικό σύστημα Android των συσκευών, ώστε να εξατομικεύσουν την κεντρική επιφάνεια της ταμπλέτας τους.

Αλλά γιατί Nicholas Negroponte, αδέλφια; Νίκολας Νεγκροπόντε λέγεται ο άνθρωπος και είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής. Και τώρα ας μπει κάποιος να γράψει το βιογραφικό του στη βίκη στα ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το χαρακτηριστικότερο παράδειγμα όλων όμως ήταν ένα αγόρι που είχε επαφή με μία εφαρμογή για το ζωικό βασίλειο και κατάφερε να γράψει στην εγκατεστημένη εφαρμογή ζωγραφικής τη λέξη «lion» (λιοντάρι).




Τώρα ξέρω ότι θα με μεταφέρετε, αλλά θα το πω: 
α. η σχετική ανακοίνωση στο ΜΙΤ έγινε τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο. Στη Lifo προφανώς δουλεύουν αργά. 

β. Η ουσία της είδησης είναι ότι ακόμα και κάποιος που δεν έχει καμία επαφή με τεχνολογία ή που δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει οδηγίες, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τις συσκευές αυτές. Που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κάνει μεγάλα άλματα στην ευχρησία και επίσης ότι λειτουργεί μια χαρά το ένστικτό μας για έρευνα και αναζήτηση (αυτό που έχουμε ως νοήμονα όντα). 

γ. Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για όσα ισχυρίζονται αυτοί που έκαναν το πείραμα, οι οποίες φαίνονται καλύτερα στην είδηση του ΜΙΤ που αναφέρω στο (α). To άρθρο του ΜΙΤ λέει ότι _Children there had never previously seen printed materials, road signs, or even packaging that had words on them _. Αυτό το αμφισβητώ 100%. Αν ήταν στην καρδιά του Αμαζόνιου θα το πίστευα, αλλά στην Αιθιοπία όχι, και πιστεύω ότι είναι υπερβολή του ομιλητή. Και ιδού σχόλιο αναγνώστη από την ίδια σελίδα: 
This post was forwarded to my inbox by our curriculum director here at ICS Addis Ababa. [...] _"As a teacher, who has just visited the Wenchi area with his class, I am also not sure that all the assertions made in this presentation are correct. Yes, there is not much exposure to print in the area, yet tourist buses and local co-ops/shops visibly display signs and print. When you stop in the area, children appear and hound you around all turns. I want to say, that I do believe that somewhere along the line they do have an opportunity to see print."_
Χμ, έχει και τουρίστες το χωριό... :confused1:

Άλλο ζήτημα, που έχει ενδιαφέρον για συζήτηση:


> Νίκολας Νεγκροπόντε λέγεται ο άνθρωπος και είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής.



Αυτό είναι σχετικό. Στα ελληνικά το όνομά του είναι Νικόλαος Νεγρεπόντης του Δημητρίου,  όπως τον γράφει ο εκδότης του στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και υποθέτω ότι ο εκδότης έχει συνεννοηθεί μαζί του. . Οπότε το ζήτημα είναι πιο πολύπλοκο- τι κάνουμε με αυτούς που λέγονται Χ στην ελληνική γλώσσα και είναι γνωστοί ως Ψ (μικρή παραλλαγή του ελληνικού) διεθνώς (φυσικά δεν συμφωνώ με την επιλογή της λατινογραφής).


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Η ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα έδινε συνέντευξη στην τηλεόραση, μ' εκείνη την ανεξήγητη καρτερικότητα που έχουμε συναντήσει αμέτρητες φορές σε ανάλογες καταστάσεις, περιγράφοντας ήρεμα και με απόλυτη πνευματική διαύγεια το τι της συνέβη, όταν το σκυλάκι της που ως εκείνη την ώρα ήταν άφαντο κάτω από τα χαλάσματα...


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2013)

Δάκρυσα.


----------



## StellaP (May 21, 2013)

Και από κάτω στα σχόλια να και ο ηλίθιος που πιστεύει ότι είναι σκηνοθετημένο!


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Λείπουν ποτέ αυτοί;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Ναι, άλλο δεν είχε η γιαγιά, που μόλις έγινε σμπαράλια το σπίτι της κι όλη της η γειτονιά, από το να δεχτεί να παίξει θέατρο για την τηλεόραση.


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Ε, ναι!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2013)

Πανάθεμά σε, βραδιάτικα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2013)

Κι εγώ ο δύσπιστος αλήτης έρχομαι και τα χαλάω, έ; ;) [ευτυχώς, όχι εντελώς]


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2013)

...
Ε, ας το κλείσουμε με ένα αφιερωμένο, μια που η ιστορία είχε λίγη σάλτσα παραπάνω, απ' αυτές που νοστιμίζουν τη ζωή, 
και την κοπέλα τη λέγανε Κανέλα:



daeman said:


> ...
> Baharat, Tarçın Ve Buse (Μπαχάρι, κανέλα και φιλί / Allspice, Cinnamon and a Kiss) - Ευανθία Ρεμπούτσικα


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Η συζήτηση για τους λουκουμάδες και τα σχόλια στα μπλογκ μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13545-Και-από-το-λουκουμά-βγάζουμε-ξίγκι


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Κι αυτό το βρήκα στο ταχυδρομείο μου:

*Θες γάλα;*
της Χριστίνας Ταχιάου 
Μου μίλησαν με ενθουσιασμό για τον συνεταιρισμό «ΘΕΣγάλα»: τον γιατρό που άφησε την επιστήμη του για να ασχοληθεί με την οικογενειακή επιχείρηση παραγωγής γάλακτος με υποδειγματικό τρόπο λειτουργίας, άμεσα αποτελέσματα, πίστη και συνέργεια με άλλους κλάδους - τα θεώρησα υπερβολικά....
http://www.bostanistas.gr/?i=bostanistas.el.themata&id=1291


Και μια παρατήρηση τεχνικής φύσης: Και τα δικά μας τα γράμματα εδώ δεν είναι 100% μαύρο. Αλλά τι μόδα είναι αυτή το προεπιλεγμένο γράμμα ενός ιστότοπου να είναι ένα εντελώς ξεπλυμένο γκρι σαν να ξεθώριασε από είκοσι πλυσίματα και σαράντα μέρες στον ήλιο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Κι εγώ ο δύσπιστος αλήτης έρχομαι και τα χαλάω, έ; ;) [ευτυχώς, όχι εντελώς]


Οπότε πάρε ΚΑΡΠΑ από πυροσβέστη σε σκύλο:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 29, 2013)

Ευλογημένοι άνθρωποι


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Και συνεχίζουμε (την βλέπω να γίνεται αλοιφή η Μπέρνη ):


----------



## bernardina (Aug 1, 2013)

Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου (and I live by that ;) )


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αυτή είναι η απάντησή μου (and I live by that ;) )


Above all, it changes quite a lot, if not the world, for at least one human. And that's how it works.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Ειδικά στο #170, πάντως, δεν είναι «saving ONE animal» επειδή αλλάζει καίρια το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2013)

*Τρεις Έλληνες αναβαθμίζουν τα ληξιαρχεία της Αργεντινής*

Καινοτομία τους, η δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας ασφαλούς ανταλλαγής στοιχείων μεταξύ υπηρεσιών μιας χώρας, αλλά και μεταξύ κρατών.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

...





http://poisonous-roses.blogspot.gr/2010/06/lucky-shot.html


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι πως πολλοί από μας γνωρίζουν την κιθάρα του Γούντι Γκάθρι και το ηχηρό σύνθημά της (που, προσωπικά, ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσει πολύ).

Μέχρι πριν από λίγο, όμως, αγνοούσα τι έγραφε πάνω του το μπάντζο του Πιτ Σίγκερ.

Ομολογώ ότι τώρα διχάζομαι. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Μέχρι πριν από λίγο, όμως, αγνοούσα τι έγραφε πάνω του το μπάντζο του Πιτ Σίγκερ.
> 
> Ομολογώ ότι τώρα διχάζομαι. :)



Δικαιολογείσαι, γιατί ήταν πριν γραφτείς στη Λέξι :):



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> This machine surrounds hate and forces it to surrender.



Το είχα μια περίοδο δεύτερη γραμμή στην υπογραφή μου, μέχρι που προτίμησα το τετράστιχο στη μνήμη του Μπράιαν Τζόουνς, από το _Through The Past, Darkly_.

Με την ευκαιρία, για τους παλιούς και τους νέους, από το ίδιο ποστ:



daeman said:


> One of the most important things which Woody taught me and a lot of others is that you could make a combination between the best of the old and the new; it didn't have to be either one or the other, you can mix them up.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2013)

:):):):):)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...-il-y-a-des-success-stories_3479605_3234.html
http://www.cnbc.com/id/48983221


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2013)

Σύντομα θα καταργηθούν τα ταμεία και οι ουρές στις εφορίες και θα κάνουμε (και) τις πληρωμές μας ηλεκτρονικά.

http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/16003
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=539011

(Είχα την εντύπωση ότι προγραμματίζεται η διαδικασία με την οποία θα μπαίνει η εφορία στους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς και θα παίρνει όσα της λείπουν...  )


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

*Ηλεκτρονικά η διακίνηση εγγράφων σε όλο το Δημόσιο το 2014*

[...]

...έχει εκπαιδεύσει πάνω από 6.000 στελέχη του Δημοσίου... 

Παράλληλα, έχει εκδώσει και διαθέσει ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά σε περισσότερους από 3.000 πολίτες, ενώ, όπως επισημαίνεται, η δράση ψηφιακών υπογραφών και ηλεκτρονικής διακίνησης εγγράφων θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2014, για το σύνολο των φορέων του Δημοσίου.

Τα οφέλη από τη χρήση και την εφαρμογή των ψηφιακών υπογραφών στο Δημόσιο είναι πολλαπλά, με κυριότερα την επίτευξη οικονομιών κλίμακας, τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας εξυπηρέτησης του πολίτη και τη δραστική μείωση του χρόνου ολοκλήρωσης μίας συναλλαγής, αλλά και την ενίσχυση της διαφάνειας και της ασφάλειας.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_13/11/2013_527715


Yes!

Με τη βεβαιότητα ότι ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να λέει «*από* το 2014».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2013)

Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Κι εγώ να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω. 
Τώρα άλλη σκέψη: πώς φροντίζει το κράτος να μπορούν οι πολίτες να εκμεταλλευτούν τις νέες δυνατότητες; 
Καλά, ας μην το χαλάσω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Καλά, ας μην το χαλάσω.


Έτσι μπράβο. 

Δεν έχω δει στην ανακοίνωση ότι θα έχουμε αποκέντρωση των αιτημάτων, δηλαδή ότι θα μπορούμε να ζητάμε από τον υπολογιστή μας και να παίρνουμε από το ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς μας. Αλλά ας μάθουν να αξιοποιούν τις τεχνολογίες μέσα στον κρατικό Λεβιάθαν και θα βρούμε τις άκρες (τις άκρες του και τις άκρες μας).

Καλημέρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα,


nickel said:


> Δεν έχω δει στην ανακοίνωση ότι θα έχουμε αποκέντρωση των αιτημάτων, δηλαδή ότι θα μπορούμε να ζητάμε από τον υπολογιστή μας και να παίρνουμε από το ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς μας. Αλλά ας μάθουν να αξιοποιούν τις τεχνολογίες μέσα στον κρατικό Λεβιάθαν και θα βρούμε τις άκρες (τις άκρες του και τις άκρες μας).


Ίσως επειδή πρέπει να πας σε παλαιότερη ανακοίνωση: *Τα 102 πιστοποιητικά, βεβαιώσεις και άλλα δημόσια έγγραφα που μπορείτε να βγάλετε από τον υπολογιστή του σπιτιού σας.*

Εδώ η *Εθνική Πύλη Δημόσιας Διοίκησης* (το πόρταλ Ερμής). Τα χορηγούμενα πιστοποιητικά είναι στην πάνω δεξιά στήλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2013)

Αυτό βέβαια είναι μόνο μερικώς χρήσιμο, γιατί πάλι πρέπει να πας να τα επικυρώσεις σε ΚΕΠ ή όπου αλλού απαιτείται. Προτιμώ να μην έχω καν την δυνατότητα να βγάζω τέτοια έγγραφα και να μου τα βγάζει μόνη της η υπηρεσία στην οποία βρίσκομαι. Να μπορεί δηλαδή να συνδεθεί στο σύστημα και να παίρνει μόνη της το πιστοποιητικό, ηλεκτρονικά, πράγμα που σε ένα σοβαρό σύστημα θα ήθελε μερικά κλικ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

Όλα αυτά είναι επόμενα βήματα. Σε ένα σύστημα που τώρα στήνεται και αλλάζει τα δεδομένα εκ βάθρων είναι απολύτως μίζερο να ξεκινάμε με γκρίνιες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό βέβαια είναι μόνο μερικώς χρήσιμο, γιατί πάλι πρέπει να πας να τα επικυρώσεις σε ΚΕΠ ή όπου αλλού απαιτείται.


Ποιος σου το 'πε αυτό; Στο ΚΕΠ πας μόνο την πρώτη φορά, να πιστοποιηθείς.
Πχ για να παίρνεις τα ένσημα του ΙΚΑ πας μόνο το τι χρειάζεται για την πιστοποίηση της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας (εν προκειμένω, ΑΔΤ ή Διαβατήριο Ή Δίπλωμα συν το ΑΜΑ τού ΙΚΑ). Αν το ΑΔΤ το είχες πάει από παλιότερα για κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία, δεν το ξαναπάς. Αφότου πιστοποιηθείς, βγάζεις και τυπώνεις τα ένσημά σου όποτε θέλεις, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να περάσεις από ΚΕΠ (το 'κανα για τον εαυτό μου μόλις τώρα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2013)

Δεν είναι γκρίνια, είναι πάγια απαίτησή μου· ή ευχή, αν προτιμάς. Τώρα, γιατί να στήνεται τώρα το σύστημα και όχι πριν 10 χρόνια, ας μην το θίξουμε. Για να μην πω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου γκρίνια να έχεις την απαίτηση η κυβέρνηση να μην σου πλασάρει την alpha version σαν release candidate. Αν τώρα στήνεται ας το στήσουν πρώτα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2013)

Είναι φορές που αναρωτιέμαι αν όλοι όσοι κρίνουν αρνητικά την τρέχουσα κατάσταση στην ψηφιακοποίηση των σχέσεων πολίτη και Δημόσιας Διοίκησης χρησιμοποιούν τις υπάρχουσες δυνατότητες και σε τι βαθμό (εύρος, βάθος, ένταση) τις εκμεταλλεύονται.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Εγώ τη κριτική θα την κάνω όταν θα χρησιμοποιήσω το σύστημα. Στο μεταξύ, αυτό που θα ήθελα να έχουμε κάνει εδώ και χρόνια είναι η επιμόρφωση του κοινού. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα με μέση ηλικία τα 44 και μορφωτικό επίπεδο μέτριο. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος παραμένει χαμηλό το ποσοστό των Ελλήνων που χρησιμοποιεί ιντερνετοϋπηρεσίες. Κανονικά εκεί θα έπρεπε να είχαμε στοχεύσει εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια, όταν ακόμα είχαμε λεφτά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

Αυτό που λες είναι και κάπως ζήτημα γενικότερης κουλτούρας, που, ναι, θα έπρεπε να ξεκινά από το κράτος.

Έχω αναφέρει και στο παρελθόν το πόσο βομβάρδιζαν όλα τα μέσα τους Εγγλέζους στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του 1970 σε σχέση με τις αλλαγές που θα έπρεπε να περιμένουν στη ζωή τους λόγω της τεχνολογίας των υπολογιστών. 

Στην Ελλάδα είδαμε τέτοια ενημέρωση στην τηλεόραση μόνο σε ειδικές εκπομπές, όχι σε κεντρικά δελτία. Κανονικά όλα αυτά τα πράγματα που αλλάζουν τη ζωή μας πρέπει να συζητιούνται σε όλες τις εκπομπές, αρχίζοντας με τα δελτία ειδήσεων, καλύπτοντας όχι μόνο τεχνικές αλλά και κοινωνικές πτυχές τους. Να φτιαχτεί δηλαδή μια κουλτούρα που θα καλωσορίζει, θα απαιτεί και θα αξιοποιεί τον εκσυγχρονισμό. Και θα παραμερίζει τους λουδίτες και τα επιχειρήματα των όποιων ψεκασμένων.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε το κακό ότι αντιμετωπίζουμε τα άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας σαν να είναι ανίκανα να λειτουργήσουν σαν αυτόνομοι πολίτες και αντίστοιχα τα άτομα μιας ηλικίας να περιμένουν να τους βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος. Έτσι πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τεχνολογία τα βλέπουμε σαν δουλειά της νεολαίας κι όποιος μεγάλος θέλει να εξυπηρετηθεί θα πρέπει να φωνάξει τα παιδιά του, το γειτονόπουλο κλπ να τον βοηθήσει. Και φυσικά όλοι βλέπουν την θετική πλευρά (ζητάς βοήθεια και κάποιος έρχεται να σε βοηθήσει), κανένας δεν βλέπει την αρνητική (αυτονομία και εχεμύθεια πάνε περίπατο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

*Google wins digital library legal battle*
Google has defeated a legal action mounted to stop it scanning and uploading millions of books.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24939689

Hoping Google will realise at some point that their “snippet” function does not always work for Greek books.


*Δικαστική νίκη της Google για τις ψηφιακές αντιγραφές βιβλίων στις ΗΠΑ*
http://www.tanea.gr/news/economy/ar...h-ths-google-gia-ta-pshfiaka-biblia-stis-hpa/


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Εκθεση - σοκ του ΟΟΣΑ αποκαλύπτει 555 νομοθετικούς περιορισμούς που κρατούν ψηλά τις τιμές στην ελληνική αγορά εν μέσω κρίσης και δεν επιτρέπουν να λειτουργήσει ο ανταγωνισμός. Υπό καθεστώς «ομηρίας» βρίσκονται, μεταξύ άλλων, το ψωμί, το γάλα, τα απορρυπαντικά, τα φάρμακα, τα καύσιμα, τα βιβλία και άλλα είδη πρώτης ανάγκης για την καθημερινότητα του Ελληνα. Το τελικό κείμενο της έκθεσης θα παραδοθεί στο υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, ωστόσο η «Κ» δημοσιεύει σήμερα τα συμπεράσματά της. Σε αυτά θα στηριχθεί νόμος, ο οποίος θα κατατεθεί άμεσα, που θα προβλέπει την κατάργηση του συνόλου των εμποδίων για την ομαλή λειτουργία της αγοράς. Η «σκούπα» θα ξεκινάει από τις τιμές, θα περνάει από τις υπηρεσίες και θα φτάνει, για παράδειγμα, έως την κατάργηση όλων των τελών και των εισφορών υπέρ τρίτων.

Υπολογίζεται ότι το άμεσο όφελος από αυτήν την κίνηση θα φτάσει στα 5 δισ. ευρώ. Ωστόσο, στα κέρδη θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η έμπρακτη απόδειξη της κυβέρνησης προς την τρόικα ότι προτίθεται να προχωρήσει στις διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές, για τις οποίες τόσος λόγος γίνεται, που θα δώσουν την απαραίτητη ώθηση στην ελληνική οικονομία.

Ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Κωστής Χατζηδάκης φέρεται αποφασισμένος να νομοθετήσει έως το τέλος Δεκεμβρίου ή το αργότερο τον Ιανουάριο για όλες τις προτάσεις της έκθεσης. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_17/11/2013_528153

Άρση 555 νομοθετημένων περιορισμών χωρίς να το έχει ζητήσει η τρόικα και χωρίς να αντιδράσουν καμιά ντουζίνα βουλευτές και καμιά σαρανταριά συντεχνίες;
Και γιατί ακριβώς περιμέναμε να το μάθουμε από τον ΟΟΣΑ; (Α, μάλιστα. Την παραγγείλαμε τη μελέτη, άκουσα να λέει ο υπουργός.)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 5, 2013)

Fox And The Hound Best Friends

Ζουν και παίζουν μαζί σ' ένα νορβηγικό δάσος. Προσεχώς και σε βιβλίο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ζουν και παίζουν μαζί σ' ένα νορβηγικό δάσος. Προσεχώς και σε βιβλίο. :)


Υπάρχει ήδη σε ταινία: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082406/.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει ήδη σε ταινία: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082406/.


:up:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 29, 2013)

Το ΣτΕ μπήκε επιτέλους στον εικοστό αιώνα. Όχι, δεν είναι λάθος πληκτρολόγησης. Γιατί πώς αλλιώς να ερμηνεύσει κανείς το ότι επετεύχθη, επιτέλους Η πρώτη ηλεκτρονική επίδοση απόφασης στο ΣτΕ. Κάλιο αβγά παρά πουρέ αργά παρά ποτέ. 
Και κάποιοι που σαρκάζουν, είναι απλώς κακεντρεχείς. Haters will hate, λαίμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να γελάσω, αλλά αυτό λέγεται θράσος:

Εξάλλου, ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ ανέφερε ότι «η πορεία του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας στην οδό της ηλεκτρονικής πληροφορίας και επικοινωνίας είναι σχετικώς μακρά και γόνιμη», σημείωσε ότι το ΣτΕ «διακρίνεται έναντι εγχώριων θεσμών και ανταγωνίζεται αξιοπρεπώς αντίστοιχους θεσμούς πολύ προηγμένων ευρωπαϊκών κρατών»


----------



## bernardina (Dec 29, 2013)

Η δε φωτογραφία είναι όλα τα λεφτά! :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=552554


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Κυρίως ηλεκτρονικές οι συναλλαγές
*Πλησιάζει το τέλος του περίφημου γκισέ σε ΔΟΥ και Τράπεζες*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231288022

Πολλά μα πολλά τα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα στην παραπάνω είδηση. Κάλλιο αργά παρά αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Έχω συχνές συναλλαγές και ανταλλαγές απόψεων με τη συμπαθέστατη επαγγελματική τάξη των ταξιτζήδων, αλλά ομολογώ ότι η εξοικείωσή μου δεν έχει φτάσει στις λεπτομέρειες που περιγράφει ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας από τις βραχύβιες δικές του επαφές. Τις κατατάσσω στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα.

*Έβαλα τον «ταρίφα» στα «αγαπημένα» μου*
[...]
Τον ευχαρίστησα διπλά γιατί βγήκα από το ταξί με ένα σπάνιο στις μέρες μας χαμόγελο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/553828/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/evala-ton-tarifa-sta-agaphmena-moy


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2014)

Κι εγώ κυκλοφορώ πολύ με ταξί όποτε είμαι Αθήνα και έχω παρατηρήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια πολύ μεγάλη βελτίωση. Ειδικά τις προάλλες που πήρα ταξί για το αεροδρόμιο, που το σταμάτησα στο δρόμο έξω από το σπίτι (κι αυτό περίεργο, γιατί δε μένω σε πολυσυχναστο δρόμο), το ταξί άστραφτε από καθαριότητα, ο ταξιτζής ήταν εξυπηρετικότατος και είχε και χιούμορ και μας πήγε από την πιο σύντομη διαδρομή, που την εντόπισε από κάποια εφαρμογή που είχε στο κινητό του, πριν ξεκινήσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2014)

Έχουν αρχίσει να βγαίνουν στην σύνταξη οι παλιότεροι, γι' αυτό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2014)

Εκτυπωτής με νερό αντί μελάνι, κινέζικη εφεύρεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Εκτυπωτής με νερό αντί μελάνι, κινέζικη εφεύρεση.



"Οι τυπωμένες με τη νέα μέθοδο σελίδες φαίνονται καθαρά για αρκετές ώρες, αλλά μέσα σε μια ημέρα το πολύ έχουν ξεθωριάσει τελείως".

Ιδανικό για συμβόλαια απάτες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2014)

Hairless hero: Iranian teacher shaves head in solidarity with bullied pupil
Και όχι μόνο σταμάτησαν τα πειράγματα, αλλά ο δάσκαλος μπήκε μια μέρα στην τάξη και βρήκε όλους τους μαθητές με ξυρισμένα κεφάλια :upz:


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2014)

Α, μάλιστα, το διπλοπόσταρα στα Εκπαιδευτικά. Δεν πειράζει.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4179&p=210676#post210676


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2014)

Αυτοί εδώ οι φοιτητές εφηύραν μια πολύ οικονομική και εύχρηστη λύση για μια πάθηση που μόλις τώρα έμαθα πως λέγεται στα ελληνικά «ραιβοϊπποποδία». Οι ασθενείς (παιδιά) γλιτώνουν έτσι εγχειρήσεις και χρονοβόρες και επίπονες θεραπείες:
Stanford Whizzes Develop an Astoundingly Cheap Fix for Clubfoot


----------



## bernardina (Feb 1, 2014)

Έλληνες ερευνητές δημιουργούν την πρώτη παγκόσμια κλίμακα για την εκτίμηση των επιπτώσεων των τσουνάμι

Την πρώτη σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο κλίμακα για την εκτίμηση της έντασης των επιπτώσεων των τσουνάμι δημιούργησε ελληνική ερευνητική ομάδα από το Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών. Η κλίμακα εκτίμησης εντάσεων «Integrated Tsunami Intensity Scale 2012» (ITIS2012) είναι δωδεκαβάθμια, συμβατή με τις δωδεκαβάθμιες κλίμακες που προσδιορίζουν την ένταση των σεισμών και εφαρμόσιμη τόσο σε ιστορικά γεγονότα, όσο και σε σύγχρονα τσουνάμι.


Και είμαι περήφανη που αναμεσά τους βρίσκεται η, νεαρότατη σε ηλικία, διαδικτυακή μου φίλη Ειρήνη Κωστάκη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Η Wikipedia αναφέρει 2-3 κλίμακες στο άρθρο της για τα τσουνάμι. Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μ' αυτές; Ήταν περιορισμένη η χρήση τους; Δεν ήταν κοινά αποδεκτές; Είχαν τεχνικού είδους προβλήματα; Ή μήπως αναφέρονται (μετράνε) σε άλλο πράγμα; Αυτό το κομμάτι του άρθρου δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

Δέκα γίγαντες της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας συμμαχούν για να ανακαλυφθεί το φάρμακο του Αλτσχάιμερ. Για να δούμε...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

Και επίσης, το ξέρω ότι αυτό μάλλον δεν έπρεπε να μπει εδώ, αλλά αυτό το παιδί είναι τόσο γλύκας! Giannis Antetokounmpo is Dr. G


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν θέλετε χωριστό νήμα για χαμόγελα, αλλά ναι, κάτι τέτοια σου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση (αφήστε το να «φορτώσει»):







Αν και τίποτα δεν ξεπερνά τον παπαγάλο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=211227&viewfull=1#post211227


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Στην αναβάθμιση της αξιολόγησής του για την πόλη της Αθήνας, σε Caa3 από C, με σταθερές προοπτικές, προχώρησε ο οίκος αξιολόγησης Moody's. 

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση, η Αθήνα έχει θεραπεύσει τους λόγους που θα την οδηγούσαν σε ενδεχόμενη πτώχευση. 

Η αναβάθμιση συνδέεται με το γεγονός ότι ο Δήμος της Αθήνας το Δεκέμβριο του 2013 κατέβαλε το υπόλοιπο ποσό των 675.000 ευρώ τόκων υπερημερίας στην υπό εκκαθάριση Αγροτική Τράπεζα ( ATEbank ) και εξόφλησε πλήρως το δάνειο 29,5 εκατ. ευρώ που είχε λάβει το 2003 

Πηγή


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αφού περί Σαντορίνης ο λόγος, για εκείνο το βυθισμένο περιβαλλοντικό μπαρουτοβάρελο, το Ση Ντάιαμοντ, έχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα τελευταία;



*Αποζημιώσεις για το ναυάγιο*

Οκτώ εκατομμύρια ευρώ αποζημίωση στον Δήμο Θήρας, έξι εκατομμύρια αποζημίωση στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο, αλλά και την υποχρέωση για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου του SEA DIAMOND αποφάσισε χθες, κατά την εκδίκαση του αστικού σκέλους της πολύκροτης υπόθεσης, το πολυμελές πλημμελειοδικείο Πειραιά, που καταδίκασε την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του SEA DIAMOND, του κρουαζιερόπλοιου που έπεσε σε αβαθή και βυθίστηκε έξω από τη Σαντορίνη το 2007. Η πλοιοκτήτρια και οι διαχειρίστριες εταιρείες του SEA DIAMOND με ανακοίνωσή τους ανέφεραν ότι σέβονται τις δικαστικές αποφάσεις, αλλά θα ασκήσουν εφέσεις. Επίσης, από μέρους τους τονίστηκε ότι η όποια απόπειρα ανέλκυσης κρύβει σημαντικούς κινδύνους.

_Καθημερινή _5 Φεβρουαρίου 2014

Πιο εκτεταμένη παρουσίαση, με ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στην επικινδυνότητα της ανέλκυσης, εδώ.

Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία, γιατί ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2014)

Earion said:


> Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία, γιατί ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς.


Παρ' όλ' αυτά: :clap:


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Στην αναβάθμιση της αξιολόγησής του για την πόλη της Αθήνας, σε Caa3 από C, με σταθερές προοπτικές, προχώρησε ο οίκος αξιολόγησης Moody's.
> ...



Και οι New York Times (10-1-2014):

*52 Places to Go in 2014*

Witness a city in transformation, glimpse exotic animals, explore the past and enjoy that beach before the crowds.

[...]





A bar scene in the Monastiraki neighborhood. Eirini Vourloumis for The New York Times


*36. Athens*

Out of an economic crisis, a city surges back.

Vibrancy and innovation can bloom even in hard times. Exhibit A is Greece’s ancient capital, which was hit hard by the global economic crisis and yet is seeing change at sites old and new. First the old: At the Acropolis, the famous Caryatids statues continue to get a restoration in 2014; the process will be on view in the Acropolis Museum through the end of the year. And the new: The National Museum of Contemporary Art opens this spring in a former brewery complex. Neighborhoods have also seen a resurgence, including the quickly gentrifying Monastiraki and the still gritty Kerameikos-Metaxourgeio; the latter will get a cultural lift in 2015 from the biannual ReMap art event. Travelers will have a new lodging option by summer, when a revived Emporikon Hotel opens on Aiolou, a street that is also home to a host of new dining spots.
_— GISELA WILLIAMS

_
To κλεινό nasty, κλεινόν άστυ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Το νομοσχέδιο για την απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών αδειοδότησης επιχειρήσεων παρουσιάζει ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης, Κ.Χατζηδάκης σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, παρουσία του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231296170

Τέσσερα χρόνια, έτσι; Τέσσερα χρόνια είμαστε στα μνημόνια. Αντί να πει η τρόικα από την πρώτη μέρα: «Δεν θα πάρετε σέντσι αν δεν θεσπίσετε μεταρρυθμίσεις για ανάπτυξη. Και πρώτα απ' όλα, πώς να φτιάξει κάποιος εταιρεία χωρίς να φτύσει αίμα».


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2014)

...
*Το καφέ των εκλεκτών ψυχών*

«...Προσπαθούμε να μη μας κρύψουνε τα σύννεφα, βρε...»


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.athensmagazine.gr/portal/athenstalk/87699


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Πάνω που προσπαθούσα να βρω έναν καλό λόγο να επενδύσω σε χρυσό... :)


*Culinary uses*
Gold leaf (as well as other Metal leaf such as Vark) is sometimes used to decorate food or drink, typically to promote a perception of luxury and high value, though it is flavorless. It is occasionally found in desserts and confectionery, including chocolates and _mithai_. In India it may be used effectively as a garnish, with thin sheets placed on a main dish, especially on festive occasions.

In Continental Europe liquors with tiny floating pieces of gold leaf are known of since the late 16th century; originally the practice was regarded as medicinal. Well-known examples are Danziger Goldwasser, originally from Gdańsk, Poland, which has been produced since at least 1598, Goldstrike from Amsterdam, and the Swiss Goldschläger, which is perhaps the best known in the United States.

Smoking pure, 24K golden rolling papers has become popular in the US and now the trend is expanding to Europe too. The paper is created by the mixing of gold with fine paper, obtaining a perfectly consistent burning paper on the inside. The new gold version even stayed lit longer and burned better, leaving gold in the ashes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_leaf#Culinary_uses


Σαν πρωταπριλιάτικο μού φάνηκε εκείνο για τα βρώσιμα φύλλα χρυσού.

Για πρωταπριλιάτικο ετοίμαζα να γράψω για την απαγωγή του αεροπλάνου από εξωγήινους, αλλά απέχει πολύ ακόμα η πρωταπριλιά, οπότε μάλλον το σενάριο θα παίξει σαν σοβαρή εκδοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Στη Stayia Farm (#224) φαίνεται ότι διαθέτουν και χιούμορ. Από την ιστοσελίδα τους:

Welcome! We are a small family bio farm in Evia,the second biggest island in Greece. We take care of our garden with a lot of passion and love. Therefore we don’t use any chemical herbicides, pesticides, fungicides, insecticides or any other forms of suicides. [...]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2014)

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/17/tech/innovation/big-bang-gravitational-waves/index.html


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2014)

Να βάλω το βιντεάκι (η αντίδραση της συζύγου του Λίντε είναι φοβερή)


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2014)

Έρχεται η άνοιξη. Τι έρχεται; —ήρθε κιόλας, μας βεβαιώνουν οι αστρονόμοι. Ο πλανήτης μπορεί να κοντανασαίνει, μα ακολουθεί την ορισμένη του πορεία, αδιάφορος —για την ώρα τουλάχιστον— για την εφήμερη παρουσία μας. Ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε σήμερα την άνοιξη και την παγκόσμια ημέρα ποίησης.

Προτού προχωρήσω, έχω κάτι να εξηγήσω και για κάτι να ζητήσω την ανοχή σας: ανασκοπώ με τη βοήθεια του Γούγλη και βρίσκω ότι περίπου τις ίδιες μέρες σε προηγούμενες χρονιές είχα ανεβάσει μηνύματα για την υποδοχή της άνοιξης. Το 2010 (15 Απριλίου) ήταν αυτό, το 2011 (20 Μαΐου) ήταν αυτό, το 2012 (21 Μαρτίου) ήταν αυτό. Πέρσι δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έγινε κι έχασα τις μέρες. :s Αναπληρώνω λοιπόν τώρα.

Την ανοχή σας τη ζητώ για τον εξής λόγο. Το 2010 θυμήθηκα τον ποιητή Γιώργο Σαραντάρη κι έβαλα ένα ποίημά του. Αλλά στη μνήμη καρφωμένο ήταν ένα άλλο ποίημα του Σαραντάρη, που το είχε μελοποιήσει ο συνθέτης Δημήτρης Λέκκας σ’ ένα δίσκο της δεκαετίας του ’80 που λεγόταν _Οι καιροί της άνοιξης_. Ένας δίσκος που με είχε συναρπάσει τότε, έπειτα ξεχάστηκε και αναδύθηκε στην επιφάνεια του συνειδητού με κάτι τέτοιες ευκαιρίες Λεξι-γόνιμες.






Τότε, το 2010, δεν κατάφερα να βρω στο Διαδίκτυο κάτι από εκείνη τη δουλειά. Σήμερα που ξαναψάχνω, ανακαλύπτω με ευχαρίστηση ότι κάποιος εδώ έχει ανεβάσει ολόκληρο το δίσκο (και μάλιστα ζητά συγνώμη για τη χαμηλή ποιότητα του ήχου —του την παραχωρώ απλόχερα, γιατί με τέτοιες χειρονομίες ξαναγεννιέται ένας θησαυρός). Προχωρώ λοιπόν και κάνω πράξη αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα τέσσερα χρόνια πριν.

Μοιράζομαι μαζί σας ένα από τα τραγούδια, το _Ενός ανθρώπου η ψυχή_. Έχει μουσική με παλμό και ανάταση. Είναι από εκείνα που σε κάνουν (τουλάχιστον κάνουν εμένα) να νιώθω τους χυμούς της φύσης να διογκώνονται όπως στις φουσκοδεντριές. Και η ποίηση του Σαραντάρη με μήνυμα απολύτως λυτρωτικό.

Οι στίχοι ευτυχώς ήταν εύκολο να βρεθούν στα βικι-κείμενα.
Ενός ανθρώπου η ψυχή
Μπορεί με γέλια να πεθαίνει
Μπορεί με γέλια να ξυπνά
Κι οι άγγελοι
Ωσάν ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι
Να καίνε την ψυχή
Να την σηκώνουν
Να την ανοίγουν στον ουρανό
Τα μάτια της ν' ανοίγουν
Τη γλώσσα της να λύνουν
Ενώ τα σύννεφα θα λιώνουν
Κι η γη θα σχηματίζεται ξανά
Κι ο ουρανός θα λέει
«Ο άνθρωπος δεν φταίει πια».​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2014)

Καιρό έχουμε να βάλουμε κάτι εδώ. Ορίστε, λοιπόν, δύο ρεπορτάζ μαζί (και τα δύο, από την Καθημερινή):

*Κοιτάξτε, έφαγα και το τάπερ!*

και

*Αύξηση απασχόλησης και παραγγελιών στη μεταποίηση* (με βαρετά στατιστικά στοιχεία)


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

...
Το τραγούδι της ημέρας: Λαέ της Λιλιπούπολης - Σπύρος Σακκάς






Επειδή πολλοί αισιοδοξούν σήμερα, ενώ πολλών το φυλλοκάρδι τρέμει —και αυτά τα δύο σύνολα τέμνονται.

Ντισκλέιμερ: δεν στοχεύω κάπου συγκεκριμένα, σε νυν ή επίδοξους, απλώς ψέλνω το τροπάριο της ημέρας, το εκλογικό (βοήθειά μας) σε ήχο πλάγιο. Για τον πλάγιο β' , την άλλη Κυριακή.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί παλιότερα στην Ανάβρα, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Η Νομική Αθηνών νίκησε το Χάρβαρντ
_του Απ.Λακασά_

«Υπάρχουν φοιτητές που δουλεύουν συστηματικά, με αφοσίωση πάνω στις σπουδές τους, ακόμη κι όταν το πανεπιστήμιο είναι κλειστό», είπε με έμφαση, μιλώντας στην «Κ», η 22χρονη Αννα Βεντουράτου, τελειόφοιτος της Νομικής Σχολής Αθηνών. Η ομάδα της Νομικής –με την Περσεφόνη Βερνάδου, τον Παναγιώτη Θεοδωρόπουλο, τον Παναγιώτη Κυριάκου και την ίδια– κατέκτησε την πρώτη θέση στον Παγκόσμιο Γύρο του διεθνούς πανεπιστημιακού διαγωνισμού εικονικής δίκης ELSA Moot Court Competition, που διεξήχθη στην έδρα του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Εμπορίου στη Γενεύη. Ποιον είχε αντίπαλο στον τελικό; Την ομάδα του Πανεπιστημίου Harvard κέρδισαν τα «δικά μας παιδιά»...

Η νίκη των τεσσάρων φοιτητών αποτελεί περίτρανη απόδειξη του σημαντικού, «αθέατου» έργου που γίνεται στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια, αποτέλεσμα συνέπειας και μόχθου, «αντίπαλον δέος» στις πρακτικές ισχνών μειοψηφιών στα ελληνικά ΑΕΙ.

Ειδικότερα, όπως εξήγησε στην «Κ» ο υπό διορισμόν λέκτωρ κ. Αναστάσιος Γουργουρίνης, υπό την επιστημονική επίβλεψη και καθοδήγηση του οποίου προετοιμάστηκε η ομάδα, ο διαγωνισμός διοργανώθηκε για δωδέκατη συνεχή χρονιά και αποτελεί προσομοίωση της διαδικασίας δικαστικής επίλυσης διακρατικών εμπορικών διαφορών. Το φετινό θέμα του ήταν ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρο, καθώς αφορούσε σε νομική διαφορά μεταξύ δύο κρατών-μελών του ΠΟΕ (Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Εμπορίου), ενός ανεπτυγμένου και ενός αναπτυσσόμενου, η οποία ανέκυψε λόγω της απόφασης του τελευταίου να ανακρατικοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες ύδρευσης - αποχέτευσης, μετά μία περίοδο –όχι ιδιαίτερα επιτυχούς– ιδιωτικοποίησης. Το αναπτυσσόμενο κράτος όρισε ότι οι υπηρεσίες ύδρευσης - αποχέτευσης θα πρέπει να παρέχονται εφ’ εξής αποκλειστικά από εγχώρια κρατική εταιρεία, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητά τους και η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης των πολιτών σε αυτές. Ομως, το ίδιο κράτος είχε αναλάβει να προσφέρει πρόσβαση στην αγορά και σε ξένους παρόχους υπηρεσιών βάσει της Γενικής Συμφωνίας για το Εμπόριο στις Υπηρεσίες (GATS), ενώ ταυτόχρονα δεσμευόταν και από μία περιφερειακή εμπορική συμφωνία με το ανεπτυγμένο κράτος.

Στον διαγωνισμό μετείχαν 117 πανεπιστήμια από όλο τον κόσμο και η ομάδα της Νομικής Αθηνών, αφού πήρε το εισιτήριο στον προκριματικό γύρο της Ευρώπης, βρέθηκε στην τελική φάση μαζί με 19 άλλα πανεπιστήμια, όπως τα Harvard, Georgetown University, Hong Kong University, University of Geneva, Katholieke Universiteit Leuven, University of Barcelona, West Bengal National University of Juridical Sciences (Ινδία), University of International Business and Economics (Κίνα). Στην προκριματική φάση απέκλεισε τις ομάδες των American University Washington και Rhodes University (Ν. Αφρική), στα προημιτελικά την ομάδα του Παν. του Hong Kong, στον ημιτελικό εκείνη του Πανεπιστημίου του Amsterdam.

Την περασμένη Κυριακή, με αντίδικο - αντίπαλο την ομάδα του Harvard, άρχισε ο μεγάλος τελικός στην κεντρική αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων του ΠΟΕ. Τελικά, το εννεαμελές «δικαστήριο» (υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη του ΠΟΕ και εγνωσμένης φήμης καθηγητές διεθνούς οικονομικού δικαίου) έδωσαν τη νίκη στην ελληνική ομάδα. Οι φοιτητές έλαβαν υποτροφίες για την παρακολούθηση των καλοκαιρινών μαθημάτων διεθνούς οικονομικού δικαίου που διοργανώνει ετησίως το World Trade Institute στη Βέρνη, ενώ είχαν ακόμη και προτάσεις για εργασία από μεγάλες εταιρείες. «Απαιτείται τεράστια προετοιμασία, προσήλωση στον στόχο, συνεργασία. Στο δικαστήριο μιλούσε ο ένας, αλλά σκεφτόμασταν και οι τέσσερις», λέει στην «Κ» ο Παναγιώτης Θεοδωρόπουλος, αποδεικνύοντας ότι οι Ελληνες νέοι μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν... και στο ομαδικό πνεύμα.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Κάτι τέτοια δικαιώνουν την ύπαρξη του νήματος με τον ανορθόγραφο τίτλο. Μακάρι να είχαμε και τα πρακτικά της προσομοίωσης (και να μπορούσαμε να τα καταλάβουμε).


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2014)

Η ιστοσελίδα του οργανισμού (ELSA Moot Court Competition on WTO Law) δεν έχει ενημερωθεί. Στη θέση της εμείς ας βάλουμε τη σέλφικη που τραβήξανε τα παιδιά.






Νιάτα και χαρά. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται για να πάλλεται ώς και η οθόνη;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.fortunegreece.com/article/elliniko-klidi-pou-olos-o-kosmos-theli-sto-brelok-tou/


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
Συμπληρώνω ως videaman, Ζαζ:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Μα πώς μας ξέφυγε αυτό; 

Paraplegic in robotic suit kicks off World Cup


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Δεν μας ξέφυγε, δεν λειτούργησε καλά...  Υποτίθεται ότι θα περπατούσε μέχρι τη σέντρα, αλλά κάτι στράβωσε και τον έδειξαν οι κάμερες εντελώς φευγαλέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Διάβασα τώρα και το άρθρο του ΒΒC, φαίνεται ότι κάπου μπορεί να έγινε κάποια γκάφα δημοσίων σχέσεων. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, το πρότζεκτ είναι εντυπωσιακό και ας ψάξουμε λίγο και από πού κρατάει η σκούφια του επικεφαλής γιατρού, αυτού του Miguel Ângelo Laporta Nicolelis, του Βραζιλιάνου που δουλεύει στο Duke... Κάποιος Μυτιληνιός μετανάστης θα βρίσκεται στο γενεαλογικό του δέντρο...

Εδιτ: Και η μαμά του, γνωστή συγγραφέας παιδικών βιβλίων. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Πρόσεξε μην πάρεις τον τίτλο «Γκας Πορτοκάλος της γενεαλογίας»!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Τι θεωρείς πιθανότερο; Να είναι το Νικολέλης πορτογαλικό ή πορτοκαλικό όνομα;:devil:


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2014)

Αγγλογαλλικής καταγωγής είναι ο άνθρωπος, Nicole-Ellis. Αλλά οι Βραζιλιάνοι προτιμούν τα πολυσύλλαβα και τα ελληνικά* και το ενώσανε κι έγινε Νικολέλης.
:lol::lol::twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Πολλοί λατινοαμερικανοί, από Μεξικό και κάτω, έχουν πράγματι μια έφεση στην ελληνικούρα. 
Ναι, Σόκρατες, κυρίως στα ονόματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

*Ποιος είναι ο Μ. Νικολέλης*

Είναι ο πιο γνωστός επιστήμονας της Βραζιλίας και θεωρείται ένας από τους σημαντικότερους παγκοσμίως ειδικούς στη δημιουργία διεπαφών (interface) «εγκεφάλου-μηχανής» και «εγκεφάλου-εγκεφάλου».
Ο ομογενής τρίτης γενιάς, με παππού από τη Μυτιλήνη, γεννήθηκε (1961) και σπούδασε βιοϊατρική στην πρωτεύουσα Μπραζίλια.

(από εδώ)

*Πόσοι είναι περίπου οι Έλληνες που ζουν σήμερα στη Βραζιλία; Υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένα στοιχεία για την καταγωγή τους και το πότε και πώς βρέθηκαν εκεί;*
Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν δεδομένα και στοιχεία ακριβή για το πώς και πότε ήρθαν στη Βραζιλία οι Έλληνες. Κάποιες μαρτυρίες μόνο από γνωστούς και όσα γνωρίζουμε εμείς μεταξύ μας. Επισήμως όμως δεν υπάρχουν.

Από πληροφορίες, εκτιμάται ότι ο συνολικός αριθμός σήμερα στη Βραζιλία, είναι περίπου 50.000 αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό με σιγουριά. 
Κανείς επίσης δεν ξέρει πόσοι είναι οι Δωδεκανήσιοι που ζουν στη Βραζιλία σήμερα. 

Πηγή : Οι Έλληνες της Βραζιλίας μιλούν στη Ροδιακή

*Μιγκέλ Νικολέλης* (γκουγκλιές)


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

...
Laboratory of Miguel A. L. Nicolelis, M.D., Ph.D. 

Contact:
(919) 668-6031
Box 3209 Dept of Neurobiology
Duke University Medical Center
Durham, NC 27710

Ρωτήστε τον ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Είδες τι κάνει η σωστή σπρωξιά;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Ελληνικής καταγωγής είναι, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω περισσότερα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_Brazilian


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ελληνικής καταγωγής είναι, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω περισσότερα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_Brazilian


Τι περισσότερα να βρεις; H φωτογραφία του δεξιά στη σελίδα δεν μας φτάνει; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Όχι, εννοώ το έψαξα το πρωί, βρήκα ότι ο ίδιος είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής και η μητέρα του είναι διάσημη συγγραφέας στη Βραζιλία, αλλά δεν είχε περισσότερα στοιχεία για το γενεαλογικό του δέντρο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Δύσκολο μού φαίνεται να έχουν υλοποιηθεί όλα αυτά μέσα σε δέκα χρόνια, αλλά θα πάρετε μια ιδέα της κατεύθυνσης που παίρνουν οι τεχνολογίες και από πού μπορούμε να περιμένουμε κάποιες λύσεις σε σημερινά προβλήματα. Κρατήστε μια σημείωση και θυμηθείτε να επιστρέψουμε εδώ το 2025 και να κάνουμε απολογισμό. 

Καινοτομίες του αύριο
*Ο κόσμος το 2025 σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις της Thοmson Reuters*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231331133

Τίτλοι:

Οι δέκα καινοτομίες του 2025 σύμφωνα με την έκθεση της Thomson-Reuters:

Ενέργεια από τη λιακάδα
Προσωπικό γονιδίωμα
Το τέλος των πλαστικών
Το Διαδίκτυο των Πάντων
Παρέμβαση στα ανθρώπινα γονίδια
Θεραπεία για την άνοια
Τροφή για όλους
Λιγότερο τοξικές χημειοθεραπείες
Τηλεμεταφορά δεδομένων
Οι ηλεκτρικές μεταφορές απογειώνονται

Στα αγγλικά:

DEMENTIA DECLINES
SOLAR IS THE LARGEST SOURCE OF ENERGY ON THE PLANET
TYPE I DIABETES IS PREVENTABLE
FOOD SHORTAGES AND FOOD PRICE FLUCTUATIONS ARE THINGS OF THE PAST
ELECTRIC AIR TRANSPORTATION TAKES OFF
DIGITAL EVERYTHING...EVERYWHERE
PETROLEUM-BASED PACKAGING IS HISTORY; CELLULOSE-DERIVED PACKAGING RULES
CANCER TREATMENTS HAVE VERY FEW TOXIC SIDE EFFECTS
DNA MAPPING AT BIRTH IS THE NORM TO MANAGE DISEASE RISK
TELEPORTATION IS TESTED


Το πλήρες κείμενο της έκθεσης της Thomson Reuters είναι διαθέσιμο εδώ:
http://sciencewatch.com/sites/sw/files/m/pdf/World-2025.pdf


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
*New Finger Device Reads Books To The Blind*

Researchers from the MIT Media Lab have developed a device shaped like a giant ring that can read to people who are visually impaired. They call this 3-D printed prototype, FingerReader. 

After slipping the device on, the user just runs an index finger below the printed text in a magazine, on a business card, or on a menu, for example. A small camera scans the words and the device reads them out loud in real time. Audio cues and a small vibrating motor alerts the user if he or she needs to move to the next line or has veered from the line of text. 

Details about FingerReader can be found in this paper [pdf], and here’s a video of how it works:







FingerReader is a lot like “reading with the tip of your finger,” MIT’s Pattie Maes explains to AP. “It’s a lot more flexible, a lot more immediate than any solution that they have right now.” Compared with other text-reading solutions, FingerReader works with a simple, familiar gesture of the finger and offers real-time feedback on the progression of the scan.

According to the World Health Organization, 285 million people are visually impaired, and of them, 39 million are blind. The device is just a prototype right now, but according to MIT’s Roy Shilkrot, the team believe they will be able to affordably market the device; though he couldn’t estimate a price just yet.

www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/new-finger-device-reads-books-blind

fluid.media.mit.edu/projects/fingerreader

Eyesight to the blind


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 19, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα συσκευή, αν και προσωπικά δεν μου φάνηκε πάρα πολύ λειτουργική, αν καταλαβαίνω πώς λειτουργεί. Λογικά θα γίνεται κουραστική μετά από κάποιο σημείο, είναι όμως ένα πολύ καλό βήμα. Πιστεύω βέβαια πως το μέλλον είναι στην απευθείας ανάγνωση από προψηφιοποιημένα κείμενα*. Αν βρίσκεσαι σε έναν χώρο όπου θα έχεις ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε ένα βιβλίο (όπως σε μια βιβλιοθήκη), θα αρκεί το ISBN του για να σου ξεκλειδώσει το ψηφιοποιημένο κείμενο και μετά απλά θα το ακούς σε ανάγνωση, με μια συσκευή που θα σου επιτρέπει αυξομείωση ταχύτητας, γύρισμα, εύρεση, κτλ.


* μελλοντικά μάλιστα θα υπάρχει πολύ μικρότερος όγκος για ψηφιοποίηση μιας και πλέον όλα προϋπάρχουν ως ψηφιακά κείμενα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Πρωτότυπο είναι ακόμα, θα δείξει. Όπως το 'πες, ένα πολύ καλό βήμα, που αν δουλέψει, θα έχει και καθημερινή εφαρμογή, στην εφημερίδα ή σ' έναν κατάλογο, π.χ. Διάβασε και τα σχόλια εκεί, να μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2014)

Ναι, πολύ σωστά. Εξάλλου το μέλλον στο οποίο αναφέρομαι είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτό και σήμερα, αυτό που δεν υπάρχει είναι το πολιτικό, νομικό και οικονομικό πλαίσιο πάνω στο οποίο να βασιστεί ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο (κυρίως πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με δικαιώματα και megaclouds). Η συσκευή φαίνεται στο demo να λειτουργεί με αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια, πάντως και αν όντως πιάνει τόσο καλά θα είναι χρήσιμη ίσως και για περαιτέρω εφαρμογές (έχω 2-3 στο μυαλό μου).


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

...
Από το SEATRAC, εδώ:
*
SHORT FILMS, BIG IDEAS*

FOCUS FORWARD - Short Films, Big Ideas is an award-winning series of 30 three-minute stories about innovators—people who are reshaping the world through act or invention—directed by the world's most celebrated documentary filmmakers. The films have been viewed in 150 countries and screened to audiences on all seven continents.
[...]


*Focus Forward Films on vimeo* - Highlight Reel






Κι ένα βίντεο σχετικό με τα παραπάνω στο ποστ #252, που πήρε το πρώτο βραβείο του διαγωνισμού, για μια συσκευή που μεταφράζει τα χρώματα σε νότες:

CYBORG FOUNDATION - Rafel Duran Torrent






Neil Harbisson was born with achromatopsia, a rare condition that causes complete colour blindness. In 2004, Harbisson and Adam Montandon developed the eyeborg, a device that translates colours into sounds.

Harbisson has been claimed to be the first recognized cyborg in the world, as his passport photo now includes his device. In 2010, Neil Harbisson and Moon Ribas created the Cyborg Foundation, an international organization to help humans become cyborgs. The foundation has also experimented with other sensory devices, including an “earborg,” which translates sound into color, and a “speedborg,” which allows people to detect movement through electronic earrings that vibrate.

Η συναισθησία στις υπηρεσίες μας.

Behold, six real-life cyborgs in Lexi, introduced by the eyeborg:



TED Blog said:


> Or is everyone technically a cyborg? The term is defined as an “organism to which exogenous components have been added for the purpose of adapting to new environments.” While this includes anyone with a pacemaker or prosthetic, in a talk given at TEDWomen, anthropologist Amber Case suggests: “You are all actually cyborgs, just not the ones you think.” What makes us all cyborgs? The external electronic brains we call smartphones…
> 
> “You are not RoboCop or The Terminator,” she continues. “But you are cyborgs every time you look at your computer screen or use one of your cell phone devices.”
> 
> blog.ted.com/2012/07/20/behold-6-real-life-cyborgs/


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2014)

Meet The Mayors From Around The World Transforming Their Cities

Το αισιόδοξο δεν είναι μόνο οι δήμαρχοι που μεταμορφώνουν τις πόλεις τους προς το καλύτερο, αλλά και το ότι πρώτος πρώτος φιγουράρει ένας "δικός μας".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2014)

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν κάποιοι στον Νότο που κοντεύουν να βάλουν ναζί στην περιφέρεια και στον δήμο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

*Κοινωφελής εργασία:* Για τους καταδικασμένους σε ποινές φυλάκισης ως πέντε χρόνια προβλέπεται, πάντως, η δυνατότητα έκτισης της ποινής με κοινωφελή εργασία, χωρίς αμοιβή, σε υπηρεσίες του κράτους, των οργανισμών Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, των νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου τομέα ή σε μη κερδοσκοπικά κοινωφελή νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού δικαίου ή και άλλα, τα οποία ορίζονται με απόφαση του υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης και τυχόν συναρμοδίων υπουργών. Η δήλωση γίνεται από τον ενδιαφερόμενο και το δικαστήριο μετατρέπει την ποινή εν όλω ή εν μέρει εκτός αν οι συνθήκες τέλεσης της πράξης ή η προσωπικότητα του δράστη επιβάλλουν την έκτιση της ποινής σε σωφρονιστικό κατάστημα. Η εφαρμογή του άρθρου δεν προβλέπει αμετάκλητη καταδικαστική απόφαση, ενώ αν η εργασία παρέχεται πλημμελώς από εκείνον που το ζήτησε ο εισαγγελέας εκτέλεσης της ποινής μπορεί να λάβει υπόψη του πόσο συχνά γίνεται αυτό και να τον προειδοποιήσει, να παρατείνει την προθεσμία εκτέλεσης της εργασίας ακόμη και για έναν χρόνο...
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=625010

Κάτι φαίνεται να κινείται προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Την κοινωφελή εργασία προβλέπει το σχέδιο του νέου Ποινικού Κώδικα που προτείνει η επιστημονική επιτροπή του υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης.

Για community sentencing, community payback και community service:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_sentence


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Δεν είναι μόνο η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία αλλά η κατάληξη της είδησης που με συγκίνησε:

*Νέα διαδικασία για την έκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας*

Πιλοτικά ξεκινά σε ορισμένες περιοχές της χώρας εντός των προσεχών ημερών το νέο, πιο γρήγορο και απλό σύστημα έκδοσης αστυνομικής ταυτότητας, σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης. 
[...]
Με αυτό τον τρόπο, η διαδικασία έκδοσης αστυνομικής ταυτότητας συνοπτικά θα διαμορφωθεί ως εξής: Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αυτεπάγγελτης αναζήτησης και την ταυτοποίηση του αιτούντος από τον αρμόδιο υπάλληλο της αστυνομικής αρχής, διαμορφώνεται αυτόματα η σχετική αίτηση, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται μέχρι τρία τυχαία ερωτήματα επί των δημοτολογικών στοιχείων που βρίσκονται καταχωρημένα στο ΟΠΣΕΔ. Τα ερωτήματα εκτυπώνονται και ο αιτών απαντά εγγράφως σε αυτά.

Αφού υπογράψει την αίτηση − υπεύθυνη δήλωση, ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος της αστυνομικής αρχής καταχωρεί στην εφαρμογή τις σχετικές απαντήσεις. Στη συνέχεια ο υπάλληλος εκτυπώνει την αίτηση, επικολλά τη φωτογραφία και καλεί τον αιτούντα και τον μάρτυρα να υπογράψουν. Το δελτίο ταυτότητας πλαστικοποιείται και παραδίδεται στον αιτούντα.

*Επίσης, με τον τρόπο αυτό, σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης, κερδίζουν χρόνο και γλιτώνουν κόπο οι πολίτες, εξοικονομούνται πάνω από 200.000 ανθρωποώρες εργασίας δημοτικών υπαλλήλων και αστυνομικών υπαλλήλων ετησίως και εξοικονομούνται οικονομικοί πόροι και ενέργεια από τις εκτυπώσεις και τις πολλαπλές μετακινήσεις των πολιτών.*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231344501

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα γενικευτεί το σκεπτικό σε *όλες *τις επαφές με το Δημόσιο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2014)

Το Bloomberg απένειμε στην πόλη της Αθήνας το βραβείο Καινοτομίας

Η Αθήνα βραβεύθηκε γα την πλατφόρμα «ΣυνΑθηνά», η οποία στοχεύει στο να διευκολύνει και να δικτυώσει ομάδες πολιτών που οργανώνουν δράσεις για να βελτιώσουν την ποιότητα ζωής στην πόλη.

«Η καταστροφική οικονομική κρίση» αναφέρει το Bloomberg «έχει επηρεάσει αρνητικά την αγορά εργασίας, τις υποδομές, αλλά και τη ζωή στα αστικά κέντρα της Ελλάδας. Η Αθήνα θα δημιουργήσει μια online πλατφόρμα που να συνδέει τις νέες δυναμικές προτάσεις της κοινωνίας των πολιτών με τοπικούς θεσμούς και την τοπική κυβέρνηση. Ο στόχος είναι να ανακαλύψουν συλλογικά λύσεις για τα προβλήματα, βάζοντας σταθερά θεμέλια και αναπτύσσοντας βιώσιμες πολιτικές για την αναβίωση της Αθήνας».



http://www.synathina.gr/


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2014)

*«Πρατήρια» φόρτισης ηλεκτροκίνητων αυτοκινήτων δημιουργεί η ΔΕΗ*

Σταθερή αύξηση του αριθμού ηλεκτροκίνητων οχημάτων και στους ελληνικούς δρόμους μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια προβλέπουν οι φορείς και οι επιχειρήσεις που συμμετείχαν στο διεθνές συνέδριο που διοργάνωσε χθες η ΔΕΗ ... 

Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα έχουν πωληθεί πάνω από 60 αμιγώς ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα, ενώ μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο του 2014 κυκλοφορούσαν 20-25. 

Ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΔΕΗ ανακοίνωσε χθες στο συνέδριο ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει δρομολογήσει την ενοικίαση με τη μορφή leasing 15 ηλεκτροκίνητων οχημάτων, ενώ παράλληλα εφαρμόζει ένα πιλοτικό έργο με την εγκατάσταση 15 σταθμών φόρτισης (8 στην Κοζάνη και 7 στην Αθήνα). ... 

Σύμφωνα με τους στόχους που έχει θέσει η Ε.Ε., στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει, μέχρι τέλος του 2020, να λειτουργούν 13.000 σημεία φόρτισης ηλεκτροκίνητων οχημάτων.

Καθημερινή

Γιατί τα πρατήρια κλείστηκαν σε εισαγωγικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2014)

Η ΕΕ έχει θέσει στόχους αλλά μήπως είναι λίγο εξωπραγματικοί; 13.000 σημεία φόρτισης για πόσα ηλεκτροκίνητα αυτοκίνητα; Ο αριθμός τους είναι απελπιστικά μικρός προς το παρόν και είναι δύσκολο να αυξηθεί εντυπωσιακά μέσα στην επόμενη πενταετία, δεδομένου του αρκετά μεγάλου κόστους τους και της πολύ μικρής κίνησης στην αγορά αυτοκινήτων. Τώρα για την Ελλάδα ειδικά το ευχάριστο θα ήταν να έκανε τίποτα χοντρές επενδύσεις η ΔΕΗ σε εναλλακτικές πηγές ενέργειας, γιατί, με το κάρβουνο που καίει σήμερα, η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος έχει δυσμενέστερο περιβαλλοντικό αντίκτυπο από το πετρέλαιο και την βενζίνη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2014)

Έλλη, αν θες να μιλήσουμε για ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα, πολύ ευχαρίστως, το έχω μελετήσει το θέμα σε βάθος από την σκοπιά της πολιτείας, όχι της τεχνολογίας. 
Στα πιο πρακτικά: κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή, γιατί όσο δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί φόρτισης δεν θα αγοράζει ο άλλος ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο. 
Στην Ελλάδα εντωμεταξύ έχουμε το πρόβλημα ότι οι περισσότεροι μένουν σε πολυκατοικίες και παρκάρουν στο δρόμο, που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μια μπαλαντέζα από τον πέμπτο να φορτίσεις το ιχ σου (αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιοι θα το σκέφτονται σοβαρά). Οπότε ίσως για την Ελλάδα να είναι καλύτερη λύση οι σταθμοί αλλαγής μπαταρίας, που όμως απ'όσο ξέρω μόνο η Ρενώ και η Δανία τους έχουν πάρει σοβαρά μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2014)

Εμένα πολύ μου αρέσουν αυτά εδώ, αλλά βλέπετε πουθενά να γράφει τιμή; Πόσο κάνει ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο σαν αυτό;

Edit: Είδα σε κάποιο μήνυμα που ρωτάει κάποιος το 2012 και του απαντάνε 11.500 ευρώ. Είναι πολύ ακριβό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα πολύ μου αρέσουν αυτά εδώ, αλλά βλέπετε πουθενά να γράφει τιμή; Πόσο κάνει ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο σαν αυτό;
> 
> Edit: Είδα σε κάποιο μήνυμα που ρωτάει κάποιος το 2012 και του απαντάνε 11.500 ευρώ. Είναι πολύ ακριβό.



Δυστυχώς τα ηλεκτροκίνητα είναι ακόμη αρκετά ακριβά, ειδικά για την σημερινή ελληνική πραγματικότητα.



SBE said:


> Στα πιο πρακτικά: κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή, γιατί όσο δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί φόρτισης δεν θα αγοράζει ο άλλος ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο.



Καμμιά αντίρρηση αλλά εγώ εστιάζω στο γεγονός ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο κέρδος να αντικαταστήσεις τα βενζινοκίνητα με ηλεκτροκίνητα αν για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού χρησιμοποιείς πάλι ορυκτά καύσιμα και μάλιστα από τα πιο βρόμικα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> δεν έχεις κάποιο κέρδος να αντικαταστήσεις τα βενζινοκίνητα με ηλεκτροκίνητα αν για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού χρησιμοποιείς πάλι ορυκτά καύσιμα και μάλιστα από τα πιο βρόμικα.



Αυτό ισχύει για όλους, όχι μόνο για την Ελλάδα. Στο Λονδίνο είχε υποσχεθεί ο δήμαρχος να κάνει όλη την πόλη ηλεκτροκίνητη μέχρι το 2015 (φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση) και ο αντίλογος ήταν, ναι, αλλά από πού προέρχεται το ρεύμα; 
Από την άλλη είναι αναγκαία η αλλαγή από τον πολύ κόσμο για τον εξής λόγο: πρόκειται για αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς και τρόπου ζωής και είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη αλλαγή από το να αντικαταστήσεις τις πηγές παραγωγής ρεύματος. Οπότε, όσο πιο νωρίς αρχίσεις, τόσο το καλύτερο. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, πριν την οικονομική κρίση κάποιες μελέτες στο ΗΒ πρόβλεπαν πλήρη μεταβίβαση σε ηλεκτικά αυτοκίνητα το 2030, και αυτός ήταν νομίζω ο στόχος της ΕΕ. Αλλά στο ΗΒ τότε ο χρόνος αντικατάστασης του συνόλου των ΙΧ ήταν εφτά χρόνια (δηλαδή το —δε θυμάμαι πόσο, νομίζω 90%— των ΙΧ που κυκλοφορούν στο δρόμο είναι κάτω της εφταετίας, παίρνει εφτά χρόνια περίπου η αλλαγή σε νέα τεχνολογία). Στην Ελλάδα τότε ο αντίστοιχος χρόνος ήταν 13 χρόνια. Και με την οικονομική κρίση ο χρόνος αυτός αυξάνεται —στο ΗΒ νομίζω το 2010 ήταν οχτώ χρόνια και ανέβαινε. 
Όσο για την τιμή των ηλεκτρικών, Άλεξ, είναι πολύ ακριβότερα από τα αντίστοιχα συμβατικά και επιπλέον η μπαταρία τους (που είναι το ακριβότερο κομμάτι, γύρω στο 50% της τιμής), έχει μικρή διάρκεια ζωής. Κι άμα θέλει αντικατάσταση η μπαταρία, το ΙΧ είναι για πέταμα. Μάλιστα είναι ακριβά ακόμα και με την επιδότηση και μια μελέτη που είχα δει έλεγε, για το Leaf π.χ., ότι δεν αντισταθμίζεται το κόστος στο ΗΒ από τα προνόμια που έχει το ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο στη διάρκεια της ζωής του (χαμηλοί φόροι κλπ). Αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο. Δηλαδή δεν απευθύνονται ακόμα στο μέσο πορτοφόλι αλλά στον οικονομικά πολύ άνετο αγοραστή με οικολογική συνείδηση. Δεδομένου του ότι ο πολύ άνετος αγοραστής έχει γεμίσει τους δρόμους με τζιπ και 2500+ κυβικά, μάλλον δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα να πειστούν πρώτα αυτοί βέβαια. 

Από την άλλη υπάρχει και η σχολή που λέει ότι τα συμβατικά νέας τεχνολογίας καίνε ελάχιστη βενζίνη σε σχέση με παλιότερα, οπότε το πρόβλημα της μόλυνσης από αυτά είναι μικρότερο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι την περασμένη εβδμάδα είχα νοικιάσει για μια βδομάδα ένα ΙΧ του 2014 (είχε μόλις 1500 χλμ.) και η κατανάλωσή του ήταν η μισή από το παλιό μου ΙΧ που πριν πεθάνει είχε κλείσει τα 15, και ήταν υποτίθεται οικονομικό αυτοκίνητο. Κατά σύμπτωση, ήταν ίδια μάρκα και ίδιου κυβισμού με το παλιό μου ΙΧ. 

Υ.Γ. Στην Ισλανδία που είχα πάει είδα ένα Τέσλα παρκαρισμένο στο πανεπιστήμιο. Φυσικά είναι η ιδανική χώρα για τέτοια ΙΧ, αφού το ρεύμα είναι τσάμπα. Δυστυχώς, οι συνταξιδιώτες μου δεν ενθουσιάστηκαν σαν εμένα, λέει «μα ένα αυτοκίνητο είναι, πώς κάνεις έτσι;». Αααααααααααααχ....


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτό ισχύει για όλους, όχι μόνο για την Ελλάδα.



Στην Ελλάδα η κύρια πηγή ηλεκτρισμού είναι ο λιγνίτης (περίπου 50%). Στο ΗΒ χρησιμοποιούν μεν ορυκτό άνθρακα αλλά σε πολύ λιγότερη ποσότητα (κάτω από 30%) και καλύτερης ποιότητας. Φυσικά ισχύει για όλους το θέμα αυτό αλλά για την Ελλάδα είναι ένα παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

*Ιβέτα Γκρίγκουλε* (ή κάπως έτσι): Η Λετονή Ευρωβουλευτίνα που αποχώρησε από την ομάδα του Φάρατζ. Η είδηση:

http://www.avgi.gr/article/4469952/dialuthike-i-omada-tou-faratz

Μεταφέρω εδώ τη «λίγη χαρά» όπως την έγραψε η Κίττυ Ξενάκη, μια και είναι κλειδωμένη (η είδηση στα Νέα):

*Λίγη χαρά*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη | ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 17/10/2014 08:00 |
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5170443/ligh-xara/

Τέλη Μαΐου, λίγο μετά τις ευρωεκλογές, ο Μπέπε Γκρίλο, ο επικεφαλής του Κινήματος Πέντε Αστέρων, πήρε το αεροπλάνο για Βρυξέλλες. Σχεδίαζε να ταξιδέψει ινκόγκνιτο, να συναντηθεί με τον Νάιτζελ Φάρατζ, τον ηγέτη του Κόμματος Ανεξαρτησίας Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, και να επιστρέψει στο Μιλάνο χωρίς να πάρει είδηση κανείς. Έλα όμως που στο αεροδρόμιο Μαλπένσα έπεσε πάνω στον Ματέο Σαλβίνι, τον επικεφαλής της Λέγκας του Βορρά. Ταξίδευε κι εκείνος για Βρυξέλλες. Και κάρφωσε αμέσως τον Γκρίλο στο twitter.

Έχοντας πλέον γνώση, οι φύλακες εντόπισαν Φάρατζ και Γκρίλο να συντρώγουν σε ινδικό εστιατόριο των Βρυξελλών. Επιστρέφοντας στο Μιλάνο και βρίσκοντας το Κίνημά του ανάστατο, καθώς οι θέσεις του δεν είναι ακριβώς ταυτόσημες με του UKIP, ο Γκρίλο διαβεβαίωσε πως ο Φάρατζ «έχει αίσθηση του χιούμορ». Και πρότεινε συνεργασία με το UKIP ώστε να «γκρεμίσουν τις Βρυξέλλες» εκ των έσω. Αλλά επειδή είναι δημοκρατικοί εκεί στο Κίνημα, τα μέλη του κλήθηκαν να ψηφίσουν διαδικτυακά αν ήθελαν ευρωσυνασπισμό με το UKIP, με τους Τόρις, ή τίποτα από τα δύο. Το 78% επέλεξε το πρώτο.

Ο Φάρατζ δήλωσε «ιδιαιτέρως χαρούμενος». Η χαρά του έγινε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη όταν προστέθηκαν στους 24 ευρωβουλευτές του UKIP και στους 17 ευρωβουλευτές του Γκρίλο μία αποστάτισσα από το γαλλικό Εθνικό Μέτωπο, μία λετονή, δύο σουηδοί, μία λιθουανή και ένας τσέχος ευρωβουλευτής. Για να σχηματιστεί ομάδα στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο, απαιτούνται τουλάχιστον 25 ευρωβουλευτές από 7 χώρες. Τα κουκιά βγήκαν στο παρά πέντε και εγένετο η Ευρώπη Ελευθερίας και Άμεσης Δημοκρατίας. Φάρατζ και Σία απέκτησαν δυνατότητα να εκφράζονται για κάθε θέμα που τίθεται στην ολομέλεια και πρόσβαση στην προεδρία κάποιων από τις 20 επιτροπές και τις δύο υποεπιτροπές του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου. Οι δύο συμπροεδρεύοντες απέκτησαν επίσης δικαίωμα απευθείας απάντησης κατά την ολομέλεια στους προέδρους της Κομισιόν και του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου. Όπως όλες οι ευρωομάδες, έτσι και η δική τους απέκτησε επίσης γραμματεία, γραφεία, βοηθούς και παχυλή χρηματοδότηση.

Πρόλαβαν όμως να χαρούν μόνο δύο ολομέλειες. Όπως ανακοινώθηκε, η Λετονή Ιβέτα Γκρίγκουλε αποχωρεί, άρα η ευρωομάδα διαλύεται, άρα τα προνόμια πάνε περίπατο. Φάρατζ και Σία θα αναγκαστούν να καθίσουν στα έδρανα των μη εγγεγραμμένων, πλάι στη Μαρίν Λεπέν και Σία. Η Λεπέν δεν κατόρθωσε ποτέ να σχηματίσει ευρωομάδα. Ο Φάρατζ και η Λεπέν μισούνται. Και κάπως έτσι, έστω για λίγο, γέλασε χθες το χειλάκι της Ευρώπης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2014)

Όχι για πολύ, γιατί όλο και κάποιον ευρωβουλευτή του συντηρητικού κόμματος ΗΒ θα καταφέρει να προσελκύσει ο Φαράτζ (όπως έγινε άλλωστε και στο κοινοβούλιο του ΗΒ), και θα ξαναφτιάξει την ομάδα και θα αρχίσουν πάλι οι επιδοτήσεις και οι συναντήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όχι για πολύ, γιατί όλο και κάποιον ευρωβουλευτή του συντηρητικού κόμματος ΗΒ θα καταφέρει να προσελκύσει ο Φαράτζ (όπως έγινε άλλωστε και στο κοινοβούλιο του ΗΒ), και θα ξαναφτιάξει την ομάδα και θα αρχίσουν πάλι οι επιδοτήσεις και οι συναντήσεις.



Και θα διατηρήσει άσβεστη την ευχή μας για κάθε έναν που του μπαίνει, δύο να του φεύγουν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όχι για πολύ, γιατί όλο και κάποιον ευρωβουλευτή του συντηρητικού κόμματος ΗΒ θα καταφέρει να προσελκύσει ο Φαράτζ (όπως έγινε άλλωστε και στο κοινοβούλιο του ΗΒ), και θα ξαναφτιάξει την ομάδα και θα αρχίσουν πάλι οι επιδοτήσεις και οι συναντήσεις.


Χρειάζεται _εφτά _χώρες· τώρα έχει από έξι — στις οποίες περιλαμβάνεται ήδη το ΗΒ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2014)

μία λετονή, δύο σουηδοί, μία λιθουανή και ένας τσέχος ευρωβουλευτής

Τι έπαθε η Κίττυ; Η Λετονή, οι Σουηδοί και η Λιθουανή, έτσι όπως στέκονται μόνα τους, χωρίς δηλαδή να συνοδεύουν άλλο ουσιαστικό, δεν γράφονται με αρκτικό πεζό. Κανένας κανόνας δεν το λέει. Για τον Τσέχο ευρωβουλευτή, ναι, υπάρχει ένας κανόνας (που μόνο κακό κάνει η παρουσία του και καθόλου καλό), ένας κανόνας που προτείνει να γράφουμε με αρκτικό κεφαλαίο τα εθνικά όταν συνυπάρχουν με άλλα ουσιαστικά προσδιοριστικά.

Μπερδεύτηκε η Κίττυ. Σκέφτηκε ότι από το να σταματά και να ρωτά πότε να τα γράφει με πεζά και πότε με κεφαλαία, καλύτερα να τα γράφει όλα με ... με κεφαλαία; Όχι, με πεζά! 

Παρακολουθήστε πώς διαβρώνει αυτός ο κακός κανόνας το γλωσσικό ένστικτο. Μου θυμίζει την εξίσου κακή περίπτωση του νεωτερισμού που επιδρά στο επίθετο νεότερος και επιβάλλει το ωμέγα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2014)

Αν και σαφέστατα είναι λάθος, προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ δα και τραγικό, καθώς περισσότερο πρακτικός είναι ο λόγος της ύπαρξης του κεφαλαίου. Και μάλιστα πρακτικός λόγος όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης σημασίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2015)

Μπορεί να μας πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν συγκρίνουμε τη χώρα μας με άλλες, πιο πλούσιες, πιο ανεπτυγμένες και πιο ευτυχισμένες, αλλά δεν βλάπτει να κάνουμε καμιά φορά συγκρίσεις και με άλλες χώρες, πιο νότια από εμάς στον χάρτη ή πιο ανατολικά. (Για να μη χάνουμε και τις έννοιες των όρων όπως "ανθρωπιστική κρίση").

Ένα ευχάριστο και χρήσιμο στατιστικό εργαλείο σύγκρισης της χώρα μας με οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα του κόσμου.
http://www.mylifeelsewhere.com/


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ένα ευχάριστο και χρήσιμο στατιστικό εργαλείο σύγκρισης της χώρα μας με οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα του κόσμου. http://www.mylifeelsewhere.com/


Έβαλα στην τύχη τη Βουλγαρία και μου έδωσε τα αναμενόμενα. Εκτός από ένα που δεν το είχα σκεφτεί: 97.4% DECREASE IN COASTLINE. Καταστροφή. Μένω εδώ που είμαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2015)

Themis said:


> Εκτός από ένα που δεν το είχα σκεφτεί: 97.4% DECREASE IN COASTLINE. Καταστροφή. Μένω εδώ που είμαι.



Αυτή ακριβώς η αναπάντεχη διάσταση με τρέλανε κι εμένα, χειμωνιάτικα. 

Αποφύγετε επιμελώς κάθε σύγκριση με τη Νορβηγία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτή ακριβώς η αναπάντεχη διάσταση με τρέλανε κι εμένα, χειμωνιάτικα.
> 
> Αποφύγετε επιμελώς κάθε σύγκριση με τη Νορβηγία.



Καλά, τι κάνουν και ξοδεύουν τόσο ρεύμα; Οκέι, κάνει κρύο, το καταλαβαίνω. Ακόμη να φτιάξουν προστατευτικούς θόλους γύρω απ' τις πόλεις τους; :)

Η ακτογραμμή της Νορβηγίας, πάντως, δεν προσφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για οτιδήποτε ψυχαγωγικώς αξιοποιήσιμο.

Σύγκριση με Μποτσουάνα: *BE 36.2% LESS LIKELY TO BE UNEMPLOYED*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2015)

...
*Fossil Fuels Just Lost the Race Against Renewables *(Bloomberg Business, April 14, 2015)
This is the beginning of the end.

The race for renewable energy has passed a turning point. The world is now adding more capacity for renewable power each year than coal, natural gas, and oil combined. And there's no going back. 

The shift occurred in 2013, when the world added 143 gigawatts of renewable electricity capacity, compared with 141 gigawatts in new plants that burn fossil fuels, according to an analysis presented Tuesday at the Bloomberg New Energy Finance annual summit in New York. The shift will continue to accelerate, and by 2030 more than four times as much renewable capacity will be added. 

"The electricity system is shifting to clean,'' Michael Liebreich, founder of BNEF, said in his keynote address. "Despite the change in oil and gas prices there is going to be a substantial buildout of renewable energy that is likely to be an order of magnitude larger than the buildout of coal and gas."

The price of wind and solar power continues to plummet, and is now on par or cheaper than grid electricity in many areas of the world. Solar, the newest major source of energy in the mix, makes up less than 1 percent of the electricity market today but could be the world’s biggest single source by 2050, according to the International Energy Agency.

The question is no longer _if_ the world will transition to cleaner energy, but how long it will take.
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ας βάλουμε κάτι κι εδώ...

Το βίντεο με την πρόοδο των κατασκευαστικών εργασιών στον αυτοκινητόδρομο «Ιόνια Οδός» έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα η Νέα Οδός.

Πηγή: Η Ιόνια Οδός σε πεντέμισι λεπτά: Εντυπωσιακές αεροφωτογραφίες από το Αντίρριο μέχρι τα Γιάννενα [βίντεο]
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/20249...tografies-apo-antirrio-mehri-ta#ixzz3Y1k5tWNm

Το βίντεο:


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Για την Ολυμπία Οδό τίποτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Πάρε κι εσύ: :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να τα διαβάσω, μια περίληψη που είδα κάπου και μια διαγώνια ματιά. Αλλά χρειάζεται να μη χάνουμε την επαφή με διάφορα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν «στις Ευρώπες και τις Αμερικές»...

Three ‘Organs-on-Chips’ ready to serve as disease models, drug testbeds (Harvard Wyss Institute)
Bioengineers put human hearts on a chip to aid drug screening (UC Berkeley News Center)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2015)

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες του μέλλοντος δεν θα έχουν… λεπίδες


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι ανεμογεννήτριες του μέλλοντος δεν θα έχουν… λεπίδες


Ούτε και τώρα έχουν «λεπίδες» οι (οριζόντιου άξονα) ανεμογεννήτριες — «πτερύγια» έχουν.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2015)

Στα μεταφραστικά λάθη πρέπει να πάει αυτό (πτερύγιο αγγλιστί = blade)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2015)

Νέρντουλες. Βάζει ο άλλος μια είδηση και το πρώτο που σκέφτεστε είναι η δουλειά.:cheek:


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/el-gr/news/techa...ωνισμού-της-microsoft/ar-BBkiVPr?ocid=UP97DHP


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία είδηση, Ζάζουλα! Τη βάζω όλη.*

Μια Ελληνίδα στους 10 νικητές παγκόσμιου διαγωνισμού της Microsoft
*
Η Νεφέλη Στεφοπούλου είναι μία από τους 10 νικητές που κέρδισαν στον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό Microsoft YouthSpark Challenge for Change και κατάφερε να ξεχωρίσει ανάμεσα σε χιλιάδες συμμετέχοντες που έλαβαν μέρος από 100 χώρες.

Οι φετινοί 10 νικητές εκπροσωπούν την Ελλάδα, τη Χιλή, το Εκουαδόρ, την Ινδία, το Νεπάλ, τη Νιγηρία, τις ΗΠΑ και την Ουρουγουάη. Στον διαγωνισμό συμμετείχαν μαθητές, φοιτητές και απόφοιτοι από όλο τον κόσμο, οι οποίοι κλήθηκαν να καταθέσουν τις ιδέες τους σχετικά με τους τρόπους με τους οποίους θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν θετική αλλαγή, τόσο στην τοπική κοινωνία όσο και σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα.

Η Στεφοπούλου διακρίθηκε με το έργο της «Project LINC», στόχος του οποίου είναι η επίλυση του προβλήματος της μόλυνσης και έλλειψης του νερού που αντιμετωπίζει μεγάλος αριθμός σχολείων στην Αφρική. Η πρωτοβουλία αυτή έχει συμβάλει στη δωρεά 7 φίλτρων νερού, τα οποία έχουν ήδη εγκατασταθεί σε 2 σχολεία στην Κένυα και τα οποία παρέχουν πόσιμο νερό σε τουλάχιστον 500 παιδιά.

«Το ότι είμαι μία από τους μεγάλους νικητές του διαγωνισμού Microsoft YouthSpark Challenge for Change, είναι για εμένα ένα όνειρο που έγινε πραγματικότητα», δήλωσε μετά την ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων η Νεφέλη Στεφοπούλου. «Νιώθω ευλογημένη που έχω την ευκαιρία να βοηθάω αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε καθαρό νερό και τώρα μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να βοηθήσω ακόμα περισσότερους», πρόσθεσε η ίδια.

Ο διαγωνισμός Challenge for Change αποτελεί κομμάτι της παγκόσμιας πρωτοβουλίας YouthSpark της Microsoft, μέσω της οποίας η εταιρεία δημιουργεί και παρέχει ευκαιρίες εκπαίδευσης, απασχόλησης και επιχειρηματικότητας σε νέους από όλο τον κόσμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2015)

Earion said:


> Οι φετινοί 10 νικητές εκπροσωπούν την Ελλάδα, τη Χιλή, το Εκουαδόρ, την Ινδία, το Νεπάλ, τη Νιγηρία, τις ΗΠΑ και την Ουρουγουάη.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην το πω: δείτε λίγο το μοτίβο στις χώρες (εξαιρείται η Αμερική).:)


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2015)

Είναι απλό: γίναμε χώρα στην οποία για να εξασφαλιστεί το μέλλον του παιδιού σου πρέπει να είναι ευρηματικό και να το τρέχεις στους διαγωνισμούς. 
Περίπου όπως κάποιοι Ινδοί εκπαιδεύουν τα παιδιά τους από μωρά για τις μαθηματικές ολυμπιάδες και τα πρωταθλήματα σκακιού.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2015)

Το πρώτο υβριδικό εμπορικό πλοίο

Το υβριδικό σύστημα κίνησης του Viking Lady σχεδιάστηκε από τμήμα Ερευνας και Καινοτομίας του νορβηγικού νηογνώμονα (DNV) στην Ελλάδα, σε συνεργασία με το αντίστοιχο τμήμα της Νορβηγίας και την εταιρεία Wartsila. Οι μετρήσεις έδειξαν πως η εξοικονόμηση καυσίμου αγγίζει το 15%, ενώ οι εκπομπές αερίων του θερμοκηπίου μειώθηκαν κατά 25%. [...]​
http://www.kathimerini.gr/825826/article/epikairothta/episthmh/to-prwto-yvridiko-emporiko-ploio


:upz:


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2015)

Το κοινό χριστουγεννιάτικο μήνυμα Αναστασιάδη-Ακιντζί


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2016)

Αυτό σήμερα μόνο κατάφερα να το διαβάσω ολόκληρο. Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες που μας δίνουν μια ιδέα τού πώς θα λειτουργούμε προσεχώς. Βέβαια, ο βαθμός μεταπήδησης στις ψηφιακές συναλλαγές εξαρτάται και από τη φορολογία. Όσο πιο υψηλή η άμεση και έμμεση φορολογία, τόσο μεγαλύτερο το ποσοστό των συναλλαγών που θα γίνεται με μετρητά για να μένουν αδήλωτες.

*Μεταφορά χρημάτων με πληκτρολόγηση στο κινητό τηλέφωνο*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/846882/ar...xrhmatwn-me-plhktrologhsh-sto-kinhto-thlefwno


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2016)

Η μεταφορά χρημάτων όμως στον λογαριασμό κάποιου δεν μπορεί να μείνει αδήλωτη, παρά μόνο αν είναι πολύ τολμηρός. Και σήμερα πληρώνουμε με μεταφορά σε λογαριασμούς, όχι μέσω κινητού βέβαια, αλλά μέσω ίντερνετ μπάνκινγκ, και ο αποδέκτης αναγκάζεται να δώσει απόδειξη. Έτσι ένας κύριος που έφερνε λάδι στους γονείς μου κάθε χρόνο από τη Μάνη, φέτος αναγκάστηκε να δώσει απόδειξη, επειδή λόγω κάπιταλ κοντρόλς δεν του έδωσαν μετρητά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2016)

Πολύ καλή δουλειά μαθητών και δασκάλων.

Το πρώτο βραβείο κέρδισε το βίντεο της Glonatech, παραγωγής του Γυμνασίου Ι.Μ. Παναγιωτόπουλου, στον πανευρωπαϊκό διαγωνισμό μαθητικού φιλμ για τη νανοτεχνολογία του ευρωπαϊκού προγράμματος NanoDiode, όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση.

Το θέμα του διαγωνισμού ήταν «Τι είδους νανοτεχνολογίες θέλουμε;» και οι μαθητές σε ρόλο δημοσιογράφου έθεσαν τα ερωτήματά τους για την επιστήμη και τις εφαρμογές της νανοτεχνολογίας στην ερευνητική ομάδα της Glonatech. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/848618/ga...eyrwpaiko-ma8htiko-diagwnismo-nanotexnologias​


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2016)

Όχι, το αισιόδοξο μήνυμα της ημέρας δεν είναι το γεγονός ότι η Λέστερ πήρε το πρωτάθλημα στην Αγγλία, μήνυμα του είδους «θα γυρίσει ο τροχός».

the story is all about Leicester and their incredible achievement, one which has been described as the most unlikeliest of triumphs in the history of team sport.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36126924​
Το αισιόδοξο μήνυμα είναι από το χώρο της επιστήμης:

Scientists say they now have a near-perfect picture of the genetic events that cause breast cancer.
The study, published in Nature, has been described as a "milestone" moment that could help unlock new ways of treating and preventing the disease. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-36168717​


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2016)

E, είναι και η Λέστερ, όπως και όσο ήταν και το Γιούρο 2004. 
Αλλά σχολιάζω επειδή πρόσεξα το most unlikeliest -καλυτερότερο αγγλιστί; 

(και Χριστός Ανέστη κτλ.)


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2016)

sarant said:


> πρόσεξα το most unlikeliest -καλυτερότερο αγγλιστί;



Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι γλωσσικό παιχνίδι, όπως το «καλυτερότερο», ή λάθος στην προσπάθεια δημιουργίας έμφασης, όπως θα ήταν το «πιο καλύτερος».


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2016)

Μπροστά στις δημοσκοπήσεις ο Σαντίκ Χαν
*Τον πρώτο μουσουλμάνο δήμαρχο εκλέγει το Λονδίνο;*

Λονδίνο, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο
Οι κάλπες των δημοτικών εκλογών ανοίγουν την Πέμπτη στο Λονδίνο με τον υποψήφιο των Εργατικών Σαντίκ Χαν να έχει διευρύνει το δημοσκοπικό του προβάδισμα, ενισχύοντας τις πιθανότητες να διαδεχθεί τον συντηρητικό Μπόρις Τζόνσον (που πρωτοστατεί υπέρ του Brexit) και να γίνει ο πρώτος μουσουλμάνος δήμαρχος μεγάλης δυτικής πρωτεύουσας.

Την παραμονή των δημοτικών εκλογών και έπειτα από εκστρατεία που σημαδεύτηκε από έντονη αντιπαράθεση, κυρίως όσον αφορά το θρήσκευμα του Χαν και τις συναναστροφές του όταν ήταν δικηγόρος για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, ο γιος ενός Πακιστανού οδηγού λεωφορείου διαθέτει διαφορά μεγαλύτερη των δέκα μονάδων από τον υποψήφιο των Συντηρητικών Ζακ Γκόλντσμιθ.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500075075​
«Και το δημαρχείο θα το λένε τώρα Πάκιγχαμ;» αναρωτήθηκε ο Χιώτης στο ραδιόφωνο του Βήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2016)

nickel said:


> «Και το δημαρχείο θα το λένε τώρα Πάκιγχαμ;» αναρωτήθηκε ο Χιώτης στο ραδιόφωνο του Βήματος.



Ο απίστευτος αυτός τύπος, ο Χιώτης, κατόρθωσε να μετατρέψει ένα μάλλον καλό λογοπαίγνιο (κυκλοφόρησε για το «Προεδρικό» μετά την εκλογή του Παυλόπουλου) σε ρατσιστική σαχλαμάρα. Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται (και γι' αυτό).


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2016)

Προτού πει την εξυπνάδα έπρεπε να είχε μάθει ότι το Μπάκινχαμ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση. Ο Λόρδος Δήμαρχος εδρεύει στο Δημαρχείο (City Hall) φυσικά, σε ένα υπερμοντέρνο κτήριο που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι όχθη του Τάμεση.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2016)

Το οποίο δημαρχέιο μέσα είναι καλύτερο. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως ο Λόρδος Δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου κατοικεί στο Μάνσιον Χάους, και για φέτος είναι ο βαρόνος Μαουντέβανς. Η δικαιοδοσία του είναι η Eταιρία του Λονδίνου, και εκλέγεται από τους κατοίκους των περιοχών που περιλαμβάνει η Εταιρία, από επιχειρηματίες και από εκπροσώπους των ιστορικών συντεχνιών του Λονδίνου. Έχει επίσημα καθήκοντα σε σχέση με τη βασιλική οικογένεια π.χ. μεταφέρει σκήπτρα κλπ. Η θέση υπάρχει από το Μεσαίωνα. 
Ο Δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου δεν έχει επίσημη κατοικία. Για τα επόμενα τέσσερα χρόνια είναι ο Σαντίκ Καν (ελληνοπρεπώς Σαδίκ Χαν), η περιοχή που διοικεί περιλαμβάνει την περιφέρεια Μείζονος Λονδίνου, εκλέγεται από όποιον πολίτη έχει δικαίωμα ψήφου στις δημοτικές εκλογές του Μείζονος Λονδίνου. Τα καθήκοντά του περιλαμβάνουν την προεδρία του Κοινοβουλίου του Λονδίνου (London Assembly) και ασχολείται με θέματα συντονισμού των δήμων του Μείζονος Λονδίνου, δημόσια συγκοινωνία, αστυνόμευση και άλλα ζητήματα που αφορούν όλη την περιφέρεια. Είναι αυτό που λέμε στο Ελλάντα υπερνομάρχης. Η θέση θεσπίστηκε πριν 15 χρόνια. 

Αλλά θα διαφωνήσω Εάριε. Το «αστειάκι» στέκει αν θεωρήσεις ότι όλα τα δημόσια κτίρια στο ΗΒ λέγονται κάτι σε -ακινχαμ


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2016)

«Στέκομαι διορθωμένος», SBE, γιατί έμπλεξα τα αξιώματα: άλλος ο δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου (Mayor of London), άλλος ο Λόρδος Δήμαρχος της Πόλης του Λονδίνου (Lord Mayor of [the City of] London).


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2016)

Στάσου κι αδιόρθωτος. Ας μην το κάνουμε θύελλα σε φλιτζάνι τεΐου.


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2016)

Εδώ δεν είναι το νήμα που καλωσορίζουμε την άνοιξη;

*Α Ν Ο Ι Ξ Η

*​ *της Αμαλίας Τσακνιά

*​ Πάνω που λες πως όλα τέλειωσαν
κι αρχίζεις πια να συνηθίζεις στην ιδέα
κάποιο ανεπαίσθητο άρωμα σε παγιδεύει
και σκαλώνει το βλέμμα σου στο πρώτο κλαδί:
Μικρές, αυθάδεις, πεισματάρικες ελπίδες
βαλθήκανε να μπουμπουκιάζουν
και σε κοιτάζουν περιπαιχτικά
ανατρέποντας την τάξη των πραγμάτων.​ 



από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

Antarctic ozone layer is gradually healing, researchers find - CNN
[...]
Scientists credit the healing to an international policy set nearly two decades ago that cut the production of ozone-destroying chemicals. That agreement -- the 1987 Montreal Protocol on Substances that Deplete the Ozone Layer -- called for the phase-out of substances including chlorofluorocarbons and halons, once present in refrigerators, aerosol cans and dry cleaning chemicals. 
[...]​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Καλά τώρα. Μετά το Μπρέξιτ κατατρόμαξαν και ξεμπροστιάστηκαν οι διεθνείς συνωμότες. 

(Πρέπει να βάζουμε φατσούλες σε τέτοια σχόλια; Όχι. Εδώ διαβάζουν έξυπνοι άνθρωποι.)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά τώρα. Μετά το Μπρέξιτ κατατρόμαξαν και ξεμπροστιάστηκαν οι διεθνείς συνωμότες.


Είναι όλα σχέδιο της Λέσχης Χάμπουργκερ, για να πέσει η κατανάλωση οζοβλαπτικών προϊόντων, να προκαλέσει ύφεση και μετά να δανειστούμε από το Ψαλτήριο των Βρυξελλών.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Είναι όλα σχέδιο της Λέσχης Χάμπουργκερ, για να πέσει η κατανάλωση οζοβλαπτικών προϊόντων, να προκαλέσει ύφεση και μετά να δανειστούμε από το Ψαλτήριο των Βρυξελλών.



Σσσ, τρελάθηκες; Δεν τα λένε αυτά δημόσια, τα συμφέροντα του Αμβούργου είναι πανίσχυρα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2016)

*Επουλώνεται η τρύπα του όζοντος πάνω από την Ανταρκτική*
Βοστόνη, Μασαχουσέτη

Το πρόβλημα

Παγκόσμιο σοκ προκάλεσε η ανακάλυψη στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 ότι σε ύψος δέκα χλμ. πάνω από την Ανταρκτική υπάρχει μια τεράστια τρύπα στο στρώμα του όζοντος στην ατμόσφαιρα. Το στρώμα του όζοντος προστατεύει τον πλανήτη από τις βλαβερές επιπτώσεις της υπεριώδους ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας και η ζημιά σε αυτό εγκυμονεί πολύ σοβαρούς κινδύνους στην υγεία των ανθρώπων αλλά και γενικότερα στη χλωρίδα και την πανίδα της Γης. Έκτοτε γίνονται μόνιμα παρατηρήσεις στην τρύπα αυτή και κάθε φορά παρουσιάζονται αυξομειώσεις στο μέγεθος της.

Τα νέα ευρήματα

Η αμερικανίδα επιστήμονας Σούζαν Σόλομον του MIT από την πρώτη στιγμή που έγινε γνωστό το πρόβλημα ασχολήθηκε με αυτό και δημιούργησε μια ερευνητική ομάδα παρακολούθησης. Η ομάδα αυτή μελετώντας τα δεδομένα παρατήρησης της τρύπας από το 2000-2015 ανακοίνωσαν ότι η τρύπα έχει συρρικνωθεί κατά περίπου 4 εκ. τετραγωνικά χλμ. (όσο περίπου η έκταση της Ινδίας) από την έκταση που είχε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1990. Το στρώμα του όζοντος άρχισε να αραιώνει κυρίως λόγω των χλωροφθορανθράκων (CFC), ουσιών που χρησιμοποιούνταν ευρέως σε σπρέι και υγρά για ψυγεία και κλιματιστικά.

Η κυρίαρχη επιστημονική άποψη είναι ότι η παρατηρούμενη ανάκαμψη είναι εν πολλοίς αποτέλεσμα της Συνθήκης του Μόντρεαλ το 1987, με την οποία όλες οι χώρες-μέλη του ΟΗΕ δεσμεύτηκαν να τερματίσουν σταδιακά τη χρήση αυτών των αερίων. Όμως υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι ειδικοί που δεν αποδέχονται αυτή την εξήγηση και δηλώνουν ότι δεν είναι σαφείς οι αιτίες της συρρίκνωσης. Οι αισιόδοξες προβλέψεις αναφέρουν ότι η συρρίκνωση θα συνεχιστεί και στα μέσα του αιώνα είναι πιθανό η τρύπα να έχει κλείσει.​
«Οι αισιόδοξες προβλέψεις αναφέρουν ότι η συρρίκνωση θα συνεχιστεί και στα μέσα του αιώνα είναι πιθανό η τρύπα να έχει κλείσει.» 
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500087681

Οι υπεραισιόδοξες προβλέψεις λένε ότι θα είμαι εδώ να το δω. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2016)

Ελπίζω να το ζήσω κι αυτό. 

*ΥΠΕΣ: Μόνο ηλεκτρονικά τα έγγραφα στο Δημόσιο από το 2017*

Αθήνα
Ποσό της τάξεως των 800 εκατ. ευρώ μπορεί άμεσα να εξοικονομήσει για τα έτη 2017-2018 το Δημόσιο μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής διαδικασίας έκδοσης και διακίνησης διοικητικών πράξεων και εγγράφων. Την εκτίμηση αυτή έχει κάνει το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης, προωθώντας τη νομοθετική ρύθμιση για τη διαδικασία έκδοσης και διακίνησης διοικητικών πράξεων και άλλων εγγράφων στο Δημόσιο αποκλειστικά μέσω Τεχνολογιών Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνίας (ΤΠΕ).

Σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής διαχείρισης

Για τον λόγο αυτό υπάρχει το άρθρο 22 («Ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία έκδοσης και διακίνησης διοικητικών πράξεων και εγγράφων στο Δημόσιο Τομέα») στο σχέδιο νόμου για την κινητικότητα που έχει δοθεί σε διαβούλευση.

Σε αυτό το άρθρο ορίζεται ότι όλες οι διαδικασίες που καταλήγουν στην έκδοση διοικητικών πράξεων εκ μέρους των φορέων του Δημοσίου (π.χ. η σύνταξη, η προώθηση για υπογραφή, η θέση της υπογραφής), καθώς και λοιπές διαδικασίες χειρισμού εγγράφων εντός της κάθε υπηρεσίας (π.χ. η χρέωση προς ενέργεια εισερχόμενων εγγράφων, η εσωτερική διακίνησή τους καθώς και η αρχειοθέτηση αυτών), πραγματοποιούνται μέσω Συστήματος Ηλεκτρονικής Διαχείρισης Εγγράφων με χρήση προηγμένης ψηφιακής υπογραφής και χρονοσήμανσης.

Η κυβέρνηση προωθεί μετ' επιτάσεως αυτή την πρόβλεψη κρίνοντάς την ως αναγκαία στον στόχο που έχει θέση για:

- Μείωση των γραφειοκρατικών δομών
- Εξοικονόμηση κόστους και ανθρωποωρών εργασίας
- Διαφάνεια στη δημόσια διοίκηση
- Δημόσια διοίκηση πιο φιλική προς το περιβάλλον

Με την εφαρμογή της ρύθμισης θα επιτευχθεί, όπως επισημαίνεται στην αιτιολογική έκθεση, μέγιστη δημοσιονομική εξοικονόμηση της τάξεως των 400 εκατ. ευρώ κατά έτος σύμφωνα με τη σχετική μελέτη του ΙΟΒΕ (2014).

Μάλιστα, είναι σημαντική μια επισήμανση από το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης: Αν και από το 2001 υφίσταται το νομικό πλαίσιο για την εισαγωγή της προηγμένης ηλεκτρονικής υπογραφής, το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο έχει δαπανήσει τα τελευταία 15 έτη περίπου 6 δισ. ευρώ εμμένοντας στη χρήση χαρτιού και έντυπης διαδικασίας δημιουργίας και ροής εγγράφων.

Κέρδη από το κόστος

Εξηγούν ότι «η εξοικονόμηση που επιτυγχάνεται υπερκαλύπτει το όποιο κόστος δημιουργίας και συντήρησης των Συστημάτων Ηλεκτρονικής Διαχείρισης Εγγράφων, και με δεδομένη την κρίσιμη δημοσιονομική κατάσταση της χώρας με βάση και την τριετή συμφωνία δανειοδότησης 2015-2018, το Δημόσιο μπορεί άμεσα να εξοικονομήσει για τα έτη 2017-2018 ποσό της τάξεως των 800 εκατ. ευρώ».

Η νέα ρύθμιση ορίζει ότι κάθε φορέας του δημοσίου τομέα μεριμνά για την απόκτηση προηγμένης ψηφιακής υπογραφής από την Αρχή Πιστοποίησης Ελληνικού Δημοσίου (ΑΠΕΔ) και για τη λειτουργία Συστήματος Ηλεκτρονικής Διαχείρισης Εγγράφων (ΣΗΔΕ). Η Γενική Γραμματεία Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής τίθεται ως αρμόδιος συντονιστής για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων και η Γενική Διεύθυνση Μεταρρυθμιστικής Πολιτικής και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης τίθεται αρμόδια για την υποστήριξη των φορέων του δημοσίου τομέα.

Νωρίτερα από τα τέλη του 2017 σε όλο το Δημόσιο

Η ισχύς της ρύθμισης αρχίζει για το σύνολο των υπουργείων από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2017. Δίνεται όμως και μια διασταλτική δυνατότητα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα, καθώς ορίζεται ότι η έναρξη ισχύος δύναται να παραταθεί έως την 1η Ιουνίου 2017 με κοινή απόφαση του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης, αρμόδιου για θέματα Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης και του καθ' ύλην αρμόδιου υπουργού.

Μεγαλύτερη άνεση χρόνου για την ημερομηνία έναρξης ισχύος -αλλά όχι πέραν της 31ης Δεκεμβρίου 2017- δίνεται για τους υπόλοιπους φορείς του Δημοσίου, όπως τα ΝΠΔΔ, οι ανεξάρτητες και ρυθμιστικές Αρχές, το Νομικό Συμβούλιο του Κράτους και οι ΟΤΑ α' και β' βαθμού.

_Παναγιώτα Μπίτσικα_
Newsroom ΔΟΛ

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500089129​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να το ζήσω κι αυτό.


Χιλιόχρονος, σου εύχομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2017)

Από *εδώ*, στη σελίδα ΦΒ του κ. Λουκά Βλάχου (νομίζω ότι το είχαμε συζητήσει τότε και στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά δεν βρίσκω τώρα τα σχετικά).

Ιστορίες με ονοματεπώνυμο!

Πριν τρία χρόνια έγινε μια μεγάλη συζήτηση για το αν το Τμήμα Φυσικής του ΑΠΘ έπρεπε να κάνει δεκτή την αίτηση για φοίτηση ενός τυφλού φοιτητή, του Αργύρη Κουμτζή. Με βάση τα δύσκολα σε χειρισμό εργαστήρια που θα έπρεπε να ολοκληρώσει ο κάθε φοιτητής του Τμήματος, το γεγονός ότι τα βιβλία δεν ήταν εύκολο να μεταφραστούν στη γλώσσα που θα μπορούσαν να διαβαστούν από ένα τυφλό φοιτητή και τις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες που θα έπρεπε να αναλάβει το Τμήμα στη περίπτωση που θα τον έκανε δεκτό, διάλεξε την εύκολη λύση. «Το αίτημα σας απορρίπτεται για ….. με απόφαση υπ αριθ. ΧΧΧΧ».

Αυτή η απόφαση ήταν κάθετη και χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση. Οι κοινωνικές και πολιτικές πιέσεις που ασκήθηκαν τότε προς το ΑΠΘ ανάγκασαν (ευτυχώς) το Τμήμα να αλλάξει γνώμη και ο Αργύρης άρχισε να παρακολουθεί τα μαθήματα κανονικά. Είχα τη τύχη να τον έχω φοιτητή στο πρώτο έτος των σπουδών του στα Εισαγωγικά Μαθηματικά. Διαπίστωσα και εγώ, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι μου, ότι είχαμε μπροστά μας ένα προικισμένο άτομο, με απίστευτες ικανότητες, απαράμιλλη όρεξη και ενθουσιασμό για μάθηση. Σοβαρό, ευχάριστο, υπεύθυνο, κοινωνικό και συνεργάσιμο άτομο ο Αργύρης σε κέρδιζε από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Μου ζήτησε να έρθει μετά το πρώτο έτος των σπουδών του, στην ερευνητική μου ομάδα και να ξεκινήσει μαζί μας την ερευνητική του εργασία. Του πρότεινα να ασχοληθεί με την ερμηνεία των στατιστικών χαρακτηριστικών των ηλιακών εκλάμψεων. Ένα θέμα που εμένα και τους συνεργάτες μου, αλλά και την διεθνή κοινότητα απασχολεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Υπέροχος και στην ερευνητική του προσπάθεια ο Αργύρης, σταδιακά έκανε άλματα και με την βοήθεια και τη στήριξη όλων μας προχώρησε και συνεχίζει να προχωρά με γρήγορο ρυθμό. Απέκτησε σταδιακά τη συμπάθεια και τη στήριξη των συμφοιτητών του σε θέματα που χρειαζόταν βοήθεια. Χωρίς μεγάλη δυσκολία αρίστευσε και στα μαθήματα. Ας το επαναλάβω, ο Αργύρης είναι ένα χαρισματικό άτομο και όλοι εμείς απλά τον στηρίζουμε όταν χρειάζεται κάτι, τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει μόνος του. 

Πριν μερικές βδομάδες με ενημέρωσε ότι θέλει να κάνει αιτήσεις για να περάσει το καλοκαίρι σε ένα από τα «research schools» που λειτουργούν στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική. Με ρώτησε τη γνώμη μου και μου ζήτησε συστατική επιστολή. Φυσικά του είπα να προχωρήσει και με χαρά θα έγραφα μια συστατική επιστολή να περιγράψω ότι έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα με την ομάδα μας. 

Οι απαντήσεις αρχίσαν να έρχονται και πριν λίγες μέρες ένα από τα πιο απαιτητικά και ανταγωνιστικά ευρωπαϊκά σχολεία του απάντησε θετικά.

_Dear Argiris
_​_ I am pleased to inform you that your application for a Summer Studentship in Oxford Astrophysics was successful. You were selected to work on Probing Intergalactic Magnetic Fields with Rafael Alves Batista. You should now contact them directly for further details about the work plans. Provisional times for the program would be 8 weeks from Monday, 3 July._​ 
​Ο Αργύρης είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αριστεύσει στο καλοκαιρινό σχολείο στην Οξφόρδη και όταν επιστρέψει θα συνεχίσει τις σπουδές του στο ΑΠΘ με τον ίδιο ενθουσιασμό. Είμαι επίσης σίγουρος ότι θα συνεχίσει τις μεταπτυχιακές του σπουδές σε ένα από τα καλλίτερα Ευρωπαϊκά ή Αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια με υποτροφία. Είμαστε περήφανοι που είναι φοιτητής στο Τμήμα Φυσικής του ΑΠΘ και του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία και καλή συνέχεια. 

 
​ Ο Αργύρης άνοιξε το δρόμο στο Τμήμα μας και φέτος μαθαίνω έχουμε ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό φοιτητή τυφλό που παρακολουθεί τα μαθήματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2017)

Ας είναι αυτό μια αρχή ώστε όλα τα είδη αναπηρίας να μπορεί να τα ταχτοποιήσει το πανεπιστήμιο. 
Παρακολούθησα πρόσφατα μια ενημέρωση στη δουλειά μου και μας είπαν ότι οι εκ γενετής τυφλοί έχουν δυσκολία με τα μαθηματικά (έχει κάτι να κάνει με τις περιοχές του εγκεφάλου), που ήταν κάτι που δεν το είχα φανταστεί ποτέ γιατί νόμιζα ότι οι αισθήσεις είναι ανεξάρτητες από άλλες λειτουργίες. Που σημαίνει ότι ένας τυφλός που σπουδάζει φυσική είναι διπλά και τριπλά ταλαντούχος.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2017)

Earion said:


> Εδώ δεν είναι το νήμα που καλωσορίζουμε την άνοιξη; ...








—Μπορεί να 'ταν και χειρότερα.
—Πώς;
—Να βρέχει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2017)

*The Greek island where Syrian refugees are welcome*

The 800-strong community on the small Greek island Tilos have made 50 refugees feel at home.

New arrivals are being given accommodation and residency, as long as they work and integrate.

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-europe-40586229/the-greek-island-where-syrian-refugees-are-welcome


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2018)

Ένα αισιόδοξο νέο τον χρόνο (αν δει κανείς την πρόσφατη πορεία του νήματος). :devil:

https://trikalacity.gr/smart-trikala/
e-ΚΕΠ, Check app, έξυπνη στάθμευση κ.ά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Ένα αισιόδοξο νέο τον χρόνο (αν δει κανείς την πρόσφατη πορεία του νήματος). :devil:
> 
> https://trikalacity.gr/smart-trikala/
> e-ΚΕΠ, Check app, έξυπνη στάθμευση κ.ά.



Τώρα και τάπερ εξπρές, για τη χειμαζόμενη φοιτητική νεολαία που θα λαβαίνει τα ταπεράκια με το φαΐ της μαμάς ζεστό ζεστό. :)

*Τη νέα υπηρεσία «Τάπερ Εξπρές» εγκαινίασαν τα ΚΤΕΛ*

Την αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών της προς το επιβατικό κοινό ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η ΚΤΕΛ ΑΕ, εγκαινιάζοντας τη νέα υπηρεσία Τάπερ Εξπρές, που επιτρέπει την αποστολή φαγητού σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Η νέα υπηρεσία θα δίνει τη δυνατότητα αποστολής συσκευασμένου φαγητού -τα γνωστά τάπερ- σε όλη την Ελλάδα σε ιδιαίτερα συμφέρουσες τιμές, και αναμένεται να ανακουφίσει σημαντικά τους φοιτητές αλλά και τον οικογενειακό προϋπολογισμό.

Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία, με βασική μηνιαία συνδρομή μόνο 10 Ευρώ δίνεται η δυνατότητα αποστολής 10 πακέτων φαγητού κάθε μήνα, ενώ με το μεγαλύτερο πρόγραμμα «Απεριόριστα Τάπερ Προς Όλους» (*) με 50 Ευρώ μηνιαίως υπάρχει δυνατότητα ακόμα και καθημερινής αποστολής, με στάση του λεωφορείου για παραλαβή στο σπίτι του γονέα και παράδοση ντελίβερι απ’ευθείας στην κατοικία του φοιτητή.

Τέλος, όπως αναφέρει η εταιρεία, τα φαγητά θα τοποθετούνται σε ειδικούς θερμοθαλάμους που θα διαθέτουν τα λεωφορεία στο χώρο αποσκευών, κοντά στην μηχανή του λεωφορείου, ώστε να διατηρούνται ζεστά μέχρι την άφιξη τους στο προορισμό τους.


Εσιόδοξο, ρεαλιστικό (π.λολ: που λέει ο λόγος) και ορεκτικό. «Τα καπάκια τα 'φερες;» θα λέει πάλι η μάνα.
* Όταν θα βγει πρόγραμμα «Απεριόριστα Τάπερ Για Όλους», γράψτε με κι εμένα.

Καταναλώστε υπεύθυνα: http://tovatraxi.com/business/tin-yphresia-taper2go-egkainiasa-ta-ktel/#.W5_yZKB1OUk


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2018)

Αν ήταν πρωταπριλιά θα το πιστευα. 
Εμπρός Ελληνες γονείς, κάντε τα παιδιά σας ακόμα πιο εξαρτημένα απ'ό,τι τα έχετε κάνει ήδη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2018)

Το πολυβραβευμένο σποτ «Greece: 365-Day Destination» του ΕΟΤ αναδείχθηκε ανάμεσα σε 29 υποψηφιότητες, ως η καλύτερη τουριστική ταινία του κόσμου για το 2018. Κατέλαβε την πρώτη θέση στις προτιμήσεις του κοινού σε 136 χώρες, με σχεδόν διπλάσιες ψήφους από την αμέσως επόμενη υποψηφιότητα και κατέκτησε το κορυφαίο βραβείο People’s Choice Award- World’ s Best Tourism Film 2018 της CIFFT (International Committee of Tourism Film Festivals). 
https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotit...smou-gia-to-2018-ena-spot-tou-eot-44341726042

Το βάζω εδώ επειδή είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο. (Για την ακρίβεια, η χώρα είναι πανέμορφη.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2018)

Ωραίες εικόνες, λίγο ο αφηγητής μου το χαλάει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2019)

Το χρειαζόμουν αυτό. Πέσανε πολλά τα Παπαστράτεια αυτές τις μέρες!


----------

